# buddy wanted - ttc after ectopic surgery to remove a tube or more



## hilslo

Hello - I just wondered if anybody is now ttc who has had an ectopic pregnancy and had a tube (or more) removed as a result?

I am already a member of a couple of threads with some really fantastic ladies who have helped massively over my first few weeks and I look forward to continuing my journey with them. I also know there is an older thread for ttc after ectopic and I have had a little venture into there but most of those ladies are now pregnant (which gives me hope!) so I would like to start a new thread for anyone that is starting/continuing with their efforts.

I feel that with an ectopic there are quite a few different things to think/ worry about (some less, some more!) compared to a m/c and wondered if there is anyone out there that would like to join me in my quest to get pregnant again asap!

It's been nearly a month now since my laparotomy which removed my left tube and physically I'm getting there. I still have a HUGE swollen belly though which feels like my body is playing a cruel trick on me considereing there's no longer a baby growing in there! :growlmad: and I'm still a little sore by the end of the day. :nope:

I had about 10 days of light spotting following the surgery but am now waiting to shed the lining that was built up and praying that my body remembers how to ovulate so I can get going again!

I'd love to have some ectopic buddies to go through ttc with so who's with me? :flower:


----------



## Peacenik

hilslo said:


> Hello - I just wondered if anybody is now ttc who has had an ectopic pregnancy and had a tube (or more) removed as a result?
> 
> I am already a member of a couple of threads with some really fantastic ladies who have helped massively over my first few weeks and I look forward to continuing my journey with them. I also know there is an older thread for ttc after ectopic and I have had a little venture into there but most of those ladies are now pregnant (which gives me hope!) so I would like to start a new thread for anyone that is starting/continuing with their efforts.
> 
> I feel that with an ectopic there are quite a few different things to think/ worry about (some less, some more!) compared to a m/c and wondered if there is anyone out there that would like to join me in my quest to get pregnant again asap!
> 
> It's been nearly a month now since my laparotomy which removed my left tube and physically I'm getting there. I still have a HUGE swollen belly though which feels like my body is playing a cruel trick on me considereing there's no longer a baby growing in there! :growlmad: and I'm still a little sore by the end of the day. :nope:
> 
> I had about 10 days of light spotting following the surgery but am now waiting to shed the lining that was built up and praying that my body remembers how to ovulate so I can get going again!
> 
> I'd love to have some ectopic buddies to go through ttc with so who's with me? :flower:

Hi Hilslo, I know we've 'met' on some other threads, but I'm right there with you. 

Also - I was totally bloated for ages after surgery and it took quite awhile before I was totally discomfort-free. I wouldn't say pain but it was uncomfortable for a long time - especially trying to sleep on my side.

It's been almost three months since my surgery and I guess we're TTC even though I'm not temping or anything. I now get ovulation pain with a tiny bit of spotting the day before (and have been taking an OPK that one day and getting a positive) so that makes it pretty easy to figure out when to :sex: I guess I've been just trying to figure out if this is my new normal or not. 

Thanks for starting this thread and good luck to us!


----------



## hilslo

Wooo! Hello again! I'm so excited to have someone to join me on this thread!

I love the fact your body is now giving you a clear signal to get some :sex: in!! I hope mine does the same when it comes back!

I know it wasn't just overnight but can you remember when the bloating starts to go down? I'm getting very sick of wearing the 3 sets of clothes I can fit into lol!

Let's hope we can get our BFPs together soon! :D


----------



## Peacenik

hilslo said:


> Wooo! Hello again! I'm so excited to have someone to join me on this thread!
> 
> I love the fact your body is now giving you a clear signal to get some :sex: in!! I hope mine does the same when it comes back!
> 
> I know it wasn't just overnight but can you remember when the bloating starts to go down? I'm getting very sick of wearing the 3 sets of clothes I can fit into lol!
> 
> Let's hope we can get our BFPs together soon! :D

I thought I responded to this last night but apparently my ipad wasn't agreeing. But yes, I hope we get our BFPs and soon.

It probably took 1.5 - 2 months after surgery until I wasn't bloated and was back to as normal as it gets for me! It took waaaay longer than I expected. My doc didn't really give me any instructions on what to expect either so I don't know if that's normal or not. 

It is nice to get the ovulation warning, but it also is sort of a mood killer. I'm like popping drugs, hunched over cramping and trying to drag the poor hubby to bed. I'm sure I look like a total sex goddess. :winkwink:


----------



## sara8100

Hi ive had two ectopics and lost my right tube also just lost my daughter at 20 weeks five weeks ago. Was ovulating two weeks ago but was on right side. Absolutely broke my heart. My period is here now so praying to ovulate on left this month xx


----------



## Peacenik

sara8100 said:


> Hi ive had two ectopics and lost my right tube also just lost my daughter at 20 weeks five weeks ago. Was ovulating two weeks ago but was on right side. Absolutely broke my heart. My period is here now so praying to ovulate on left this month xx

I'm so sorry for your losses Sara. :hugs:


----------



## hilslo

Sara - I'm so sorry. It sounds like you've really been through the mill. I lost mine 5 weeks again too. It must be even more devastating to lose your baby half way through. If you don't mind me asking -did you find out at your scan? I hope you are okay and healing as much as can be expected. It's lovely to have you here, even if it is horrible that any of us have to be here. :hugs::hugs:

You might already know this having had two ectopics before but don't rule yourself out just because you're ovulating from the right. As strange and unbelievable as it sounds, the left tube can pick up and egg from a right ovary (and vice versa). You never learn it in biology class but the tube and ovaries aren't actually attached and the nearest tube normally sucks the egg into it but if hte tube is not there, the other tube can sometimes pick it up. I'm not quite sure of the likelihood but I think it's around 15%-20% of the time. My consultant told me after my surgery but I wasn't sure if he was just saying it to make me feel better so i looked it up and it's true.

Peacenik - thanks for the info. I'm five weeks in now so if I follow the same schedule as you it should start to go down in the next week. I can't wait. I really hadn't expected this part so good to know that it's nothing strange. I'm getting very sick of my 3 outfits that still fit. If I had any maternity clothes I'd be wearing them right now! :shrug:

I've now got the image of the hunchback of Notre Dame dragging your DH to bed in my head. Lol!


----------



## Peacenik

hilslo said:


> Sara - I'm so sorry. It sounds like you've really been through the mill. I lost mine 5 weeks again too. It must be even more devastating to lose your baby half way through. If you don't mind me asking -did you find out at your scan? I hope you are okay and healing as much as can be expected. It's lovely to have you here, even if it is horrible that any of us have to be here. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> You might already know this having had two ectopics before but don't rule yourself out just because you're ovulating from the right. As strange and unbelievable as it sounds, the left tube can pick up and egg from a right ovary (and vice versa). You never learn it in biology class but the tube and ovaries aren't actually attached and the nearest tube normally sucks the egg into it but if hte tube is not there, the other tube can sometimes pick it up. I'm not quite sure of the likelihood but I think it's around 15%-20% of the time. My consultant told me after my surgery but I wasn't sure if he was just saying it to make me feel better so i looked it up and it's true.
> 
> Peacenik - thanks for the info. I'm five weeks in now so if I follow the same schedule as you it should start to go down in the next week. I can't wait. I really hadn't expected this part so good to know that it's nothing strange. I'm getting very sick of my 3 outfits that still fit. If I had any maternity clothes I'd be wearing them right now! :shrug:
> 
> I've now got the image of the hunchback of Notre Dame dragging your DH to bed in my head. Lol!

I'm still totally shocked at how little info I was given by the doc/hospital. I had to google when I could take a shower - they gave me a miscarriage folder so there was nothing about surgery in it. Good luck with the bloating going down soon - I remember it being super annoying!

I probably DO look like the hunchback when I'm cramping - I feel like it anyway!

Also, my doc said the same thing about the tube. That's fascinating. My best friends sister had an ectopic and lost a tube - she got pregnant with twins a few months later and the doc was pretty sure that's what happened.


----------



## georgiarobyn

hello ladies im new here. I had eptopic in January and had my right tube removed. Havent been able to fall since. this is my second loss I had a mc in nov2011, im also looking for people in similar situations to talk to as im feeling abit lost at the moment.


----------



## hilslo

Welcome Georgia. Glad you've found us (though hate it that any of us are here). Are you temping or using opks or taking a more chilled out approach? 

I'm currently waiting for my first post op AF (currently 42 days and counting :-( ) before using everything I can get my hands on to help speed up a bfp! I am already temping just to get an idea of what is going on in there but have got my opks ready (and I've bought some pre-seed which I've not tried before but thought why not!)

I had long irregular cycles beforehand and not much ewcm so I need a little help! I also had short luteal phase which b vitamins helped so I'm going to start taking them again as soon as AF finally arrives.

Are you ladies doing anything extra to help get your bfps?


----------



## firstbaby9573

hello there, had my ectopic back in November last year, I had my left tube removed as it was filled with twins :(

now is june and I hav been ttc since. only really been trying hard this cycle as the others were just a relaxed trying. 
im due on af today and have had 4 evap lines on my preg tests so im hoping his month is the month.
iv purchased sum ovulation sticks off ebay fro 3.80 they came with 5 preg tests as well! so im goingto start checking exactly whe im ovulating from now on.
im finding t very hard as my partners 2 sisters have both just announced they are pregnant at the same time which makes it a lot harder to deal with! im here with u guys!!


----------



## hilslo

Welcome Firstbaby - ooh - exciting - how far apart have you taken the tests? Once a day for 4 days or testing 4 days in one day like a woman trying to get pregnant :winkwink: I really hope they start to get darker and that this is it for you!!!!:flower:

Finding out oher close firends/ family are pregnant is really tough. It feels like all the pregnant women are ganging up to torment me sometimes. They're obviously not (at least I hope not!) but it's hard when all you can think about is where you would have been. If you don't mind me asking, when was your due date? I hope you gt you bfp soon hon. xx

AFM - my big swelly belly has finally started to subside :happydance: and I can fit into my old clothes again! Woo hoo! Need to get to the gym now to work on the bit that wasn't just swelling! I think I'll go this weekend - the first time in months...it's going to hurt!!

I also got a positive opk today. Trying to work out whether to try or not. I have not yet had my first AF after my op yet (it will be 7 weeks tomorrow) so I know I should probably wait as I think the old lining must still be in there but I can't help but think what if this is my chance. The old chestnut that you're more fertile after a loss is seriously tempting me but I'm scared that if (and it's a very big if I know!) I do catch the egg then it will impant in old lining and I'm miscarry. Did you ladies wait before trying again?


----------



## firstbaby9573

ahh hun I tel you what if it was me I would so try again! but just tell yourself that it is most likely going to be a miscarriage and see what happens coz then u will be prepared for the worst! and hopefully get a nice surprise!

try not to overdo it at the gym though your body will still be sensitive... just a gental walk etc!

I tested over 2 days, that was Monday and Tuesday, was due on yesterday but no sign of af yet so just went n got a pink dye test which im just waiting till I need a wee to do..
im expecting a negative tbh but I thought id try a pink dye coz of the evaps!


----------



## hilslo

Firstbaby - have you tested again??? Dying to hear any news!! I have a good feeling for you!!

I did go for it in the end so now waiting for af / bfp! We dtd in thlate evening got o pains in my tubeless side whilst we were busy!) and my temp rose in the morning (6.30am) so I think we were probably too late to catch it but you never know!!

It would be amazing if i caught it but realistically i haven't. I'm just thrilled that my body is finally doing something! I had quite a short luteal phase prior to my pregnancy (it crept up fom 8 days to 11 days over the 5 months we were trying). I'm really worried it might be back down to 8 days so I'm hoping af stays away for two reasons!


----------



## firstbaby9573

ahh tbh people keep talking about lateral phases( or however you spell it) and I have no idea what they are on about! lol I don't temp check or anything , I just been going by a rough estimate so far but have brought some ovulation sticks for the next month.

have been testing every day and nothing yet.. but I am also 4 days late for af so I have no idea whats going on. my cervix has been high soft and closed for just under a week... today its pretty much vanished up inside and feels harder... but its also clamped tightly shit I can hardly find the opening lol! sorry for tmi!

im so confused! absolutely no sign of af and my boobs r killing me so much n getting veinier and more painful by the day!

im ment to go to the gym in the morning but I dont really feel like it, have put it off for 2 weeks tho :(


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo what a fab thread, I just found it..... I too felt that the older thread was well established with lots of fantastic rainbows here already...maybe we could all get 2014 rainbows..


Hi everyone .....


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo we just went for it too..... I think I might approach O this week so we are DTD....sort of NTNP....


Might get temps started to tomorrow but I don't have a clue when dips and highs should be


----------



## Rebe67cca

im also looking for people in similar situations to talk to as im feeling abit lost at the moment.


----------



## c.m.c

Rebec67ca.... Hi....when did you have your ectopic?

Hope to get to know you more on here.... I had my MC on 14th may then emergency surgery 20th may when they discovered the ectopic twin. Have been very sore and just hate that life is on hold. Can't wait to properly TTC


----------



## firstbaby9573

it iwill get better and you will feel completely back to normal soon! after my surgery I was in s much pain with my back I couldn't sleep or move or anything, mine was a double wammy coz a week after my surgery I had to get in the car and drive 2 hours (feeling like poo) coz imy dad was in hospital and had only been given a few hours left to live so I had to rush back and only just made it in time to say bye :(


you will both be feeling fresh and fine and ready to dtd again v soon I promise!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Aww first baby .....that's such an awful time u have had....so sorry for the loss of your dad...


When did your pain ease? I'm still very sore...but DTD anyway....I'm naughty I should wait and heal...or even wait for AF


----------



## firstbaby9573

thanks cmc, I think you have to ewait a month or two, or until your had one proper period don't you? 
I think af is beginning for now for me so back to the drawing board... bit harsh of my body to tease me by beign 5 days late :(

I stopped hurting after a couple of weeks, it wont take long x


----------



## c.m.c

I took AF there today so that's me TTC again woo hoo....I do notice it's less sore each day...did you lose yor ovary?


----------



## firstbaby9573

no luckily just my left tube! I have had endometrosis a few years ago and it was all on the left side so obviously affected that tube, they checked my right side and apparently it all looked fine! so heres hoping its going to make it all the way down next time!

have you been ttc for a logn time?


----------



## c.m.c

No I got pregnant 1st try with my DD and with the heterotopic too...it's kinda baffled me how this past few months have happened.

I can't wait to get the pathology results to see if my left tube was healthy and this was just a one off or if the infections I had post natal with my DD has caused scarring.


The road is never straight is it? I thought because I was ok with DD I'd be ok again but just shows that life can't be planned


----------



## firstbaby9573

well after how quick it was the first time and then since its a complete pain !

wish it was as easy as last time but never mind! 

had a small pinky bit earlier but now back to nothing again! weird!


----------



## c.m.c

Yeah I doubt very much it will be the same go me this time...surely with one tube it won't or me.

Awe bet you wish AF arrived...though ave u tested with an FRER ?


----------



## firstbaby9573

I wish that I would know one way or another whether af is en route!
the small pinky bit has gone now and nothing else :/
wish it wud make its mind up grrrr!!


----------



## c.m.c

Do you hav long cycles?

I know it's just easier to get AF and start fresh a new month

We are gonna DTD like rabbits this month as I don't trust O tests


----------



## firstbaby9573

no my cycles are 30 days usually, im on cycle day 36 now :(

iv never been more then 30 ever ... so weird...
still no af, after the pinky bit... just tested again n still nothing, tho I thought I saw a line.. but then I thought I saw one yesterday n I didn't lol.

evil line eye!


----------



## c.m.c

Gosh you have to buy a first response and test.......


----------



## firstbaby9573

c.m.c said:


> Gosh you have to buy a first response and test.......

I have no cash till next week! so either ill have af before then otherwise ill get a better test next week!


:wacko:


----------



## sandyhen85

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me dropping in. I actually started a thread on here a few days ago about trying after an ectopic, to which c.m.c replied  and then I noticed this one last night, so thought I would leave a message here because it seems to be more established. I had a mc last August followed by an Ectopic this April where I lost my right tube. AF arrived yesterday and I went to the hospital for some hormone tests and scans today and I have officially been given the all clear to start trying again. I have a cyst on my right ovary, but the doc is sure it will go within weeks. Because I have pcos she has put me back on Metformin which I had hoped for and in 30 days I will go back and she will also put me on something similar to clomid, but it's the newer 2nd generation version....I can't remember the name of it though and now I want to do some research on it - has anyone any ideas?

Really sorry to hear about all your loses and I am sending baby dust to you all. 

Firstbaby - is there any chance you can visit a doctor and get a blood test taken, maybe the pink you saw was implantation bleeding and you're just too early to get a positive on a home test?


----------



## firstbaby9573

hi sandy! im sorry for both your losses, you've had it rough by the sounds of it!

at least you can start to try again now! 

im hoping that it was implantation I just dont know why I would have that 6 days after my af was due.... unless i ovulated literally before af was due but I dont understand that either!!! its all v odd lol

I think its literally coz af is late n that its coming to be honest with you. I just want it over and done with so that I can crack on with trying next month lol


----------



## c.m.c

Sandy we are both cd2


I'm planning on DTD like a rabbit this month...my O tests never seem to be positive, even the month I released 2 eggs it never went positive


----------



## c.m.c

First baby ....I really think you're pregnant...you've never been this late


----------



## firstbaby9573

I know, im not sure, why would it not be showing any line yet? makes no sense..


----------



## sandyhen85

First baby, it does sound odd to have it 6 days after your af was due, but you could have ovulated later than usual and implantation could have taken the full 10 days, or it is simply your af coming but decided to screw you about this time......I would try get a blood test done if at all possible, it's the best way to know if there is any hcg in your system......keeping my fingers crossed that you're pregnant, but hoping that if you're not then your af comes soon.

C.m.c that's cool that we match, I bought some ovulation tests today, but I've never used them before ....I found temping to be too hard because I live in Thailand and every morning I wake up boiling hot and my temps were all over the place haha will you try anything like that again even tho you didnt seem to get anything from them, or will you literally just bd every day haha
I don't expect to fall pregnant this month, as I've been off metformin for 3 months, but it will be good not having to be so careful xx


----------



## firstbaby9573

sandyhen85 said:


> First baby, it does sound odd to have it 6 days after your af was due, but you could have ovulated later than usual and implantation could have taken the full 10 days, or it is simply your af coming but decided to screw you about this time......I would try get a blood test done if at all possible, it's the best way to know if there is any hcg in your system......keeping my fingers crossed that you're pregnant, but hoping that if you're not then your af comes soon.
> 
> C.m.c that's cool that we match, I bought some ovulation tests today, but I've never used them before ....I found temping to be too hard because I live in Thailand and every morning I wake up boiling hot and my temps were all over the place haha will you try anything like that again even tho you didnt seem to get anything from them, or will you literally just bd every day haha
> I don't expect to fall pregnant this month, as I've been off metformin for 3 months, but it will be good not having to be so careful xx

thanks sandy! I will leave it over the weekend and see what happens, if still a no show then ill book an appointment! 
I just got some ovulation strips too and see how it goes for next month ! xx


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies - I've not been on here for a few days and was very excited to see that af hasn't arrived for you yet firstbaby. I'd definitely ask for a blood test. Given that you have had an ectopic i think any doc would be happy to do the tests. Not sure where you live but I'm in the uk so so rely on the nhs and they're usually loathed to do anything!)

Welcome to all the new ladies. Really lovely to have people to talk to that know exactly how you feel. x


----------



## firstbaby9573

hilslo said:


> Hi ladies - I've not been on here for a few days and was very excited to see that af hasn't arrived for you yet firstbaby. I'd definitely ask for a blood test. Given that you have had an ectopic i think any doc would be happy to do the tests. Not sure where you live but I'm in the uk so so rely on the nhs and they're usually loathed to do anything!)
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies. Really lovely to have people to talk to that know exactly how you feel. x

thanks hilslo, im not getting excited though as im sure its just my body being a pain in the rear as usual! anything to delay what I want lol.!
I even just took an ovulation test just to make sure I wasn't ovulating randomly but im not lol... don't really know why I did that...

I will make an appointment for next week! 
r u still waiting for af hun? 

im also in the uk im down in surrey where abouts r u x


----------



## hilslo

Yep but i know i ovulated on Thursday last week so I know it's on its way so no longer stressing thankfully! It's been nearly 8 weeks so not exactly a speedy return!!

I got a few days of ewcm (which I never used to get) so ook an opk but it was starkly white so thought it was just my body being messed up. A couple of days later ewcm was still there so i took another and it was positive. I really wasn't expecting it but we decided to give it a shot. I got o pains (on the tubeless left side:-() as we were bding so pretty sure we have missed it timing wise and tube wise.

I'm not expecting a bfp but just praying my luteal phase isn't all screwed up again. It was only 8 days when i came off the pill. It gradually increased to 11 and i was hoping for 12 days when i got my bfp last time.

Keep your fingers crossed for it continuing where it left off last time!!


----------



## firstbaby9573

ill keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Sandy....I have never had a positive O test even with the month I released 2 eggs and would have twins...I don't trust O tests but I still use them. I believe in DTD as much as possible......

Hilslo ....AF should hopefully be here soon...how long has it been? But if you've DTD then maybe it won't one nd you'll have your BFP....tht would be amazing 


I had my MC on 14 may and the ectopic surgery on 20 may... AF came yesterday 22 days after surgery and boy has it been heavy!


----------



## sandyhen85

c.m.c I've had 2 pregnancies and never did temping, or opk's I am also a firm believer in DTD as much as possible, but I thought I would try and do everything differently this time, because I may have had 2 pregnancies before, but I also lost both of them.....I'm going for 3rd time lucky and gonna do everything I can to help it ........ill probably be moaning next month that I wasted my money on the opk's though hahahahahaha 

My first 2 af's following surgery were super heavy, but this one seems to be a lot calmer, hope yours will calm down too

Any news today first baby?

Hi Hilslo, glad to hear you ovulated last week, 8 weeks is a long wait, but maybe you'll get a bfp right away rather than af...here's hoping for you 

Did anyone have the metho shot as well? I've read today that if you have 1 shot you should wait 3 months before trying again, but 2 shots you should wait 6 months.......I had 2 shots, but the doc said to wait 3 months and another doc has given me the all clear to start trying again as well, now confused?


----------



## c.m.c

Hi sandy....I too do O tests even though I don't trust them but I like to feel that it helps a bit lol


I have seen a few Facebook announcements today...babies due when I was and its kinda annoyed me


Any more tests done?...??...?

I heard with metho the same as u but then I know all Dr s say different things...make sure u take lots of folic acid as metho depletes your supplies


----------



## firstbaby9573

hey guys, im out of the running, af started yesterday full throttle and even though I felt a lot better hormonally... I am in so much pain I actually thought I was going to pass out... I went to Tesco with wet hair no make up and my pjs just to get painkillers... iv never done that before!

just a little tip guys I got sum ovulation testing strips from ebay for £4, they came with some free preg tests as well... might be handy n cheap! good luck guys and ill be back in the running next month lol xx


----------



## c.m.c

First baby...sorry AF came........I'm cd4 so we are close in t ing tHis cycle. I'm cycle 1 after the losses and boy has mine been heavy


Lets make this our month!!! I love June so I have a good feeling or us....

I'm starting to DTD Sunday and as much as possible....plus O tests plus awaiting thermometer in post from amazon lol


----------



## firstbaby9573

haha that's cool we can be cycle buddies! my birthday is july so hopefully I get a bfp before then! how long is ur cycle usually??

baby dust to us both xx


----------



## c.m.c

Usually 26 to 28 days......

I'm gonna DTD from Sunday onwards....baby dust!!!!!! 

Baby dust for a birthday pressie of a BFP for u


----------



## firstbaby9573

thanks!!! im dtd from Monday onwards like a crazy person 

baby dust to us both :)


----------



## pandi77

sandyhen85 said:


> c.m.c I've had 2 pregnancies and never did temping, or opk's I am also a firm believer in DTD as much as possible, but I thought I would try and do everything differently this time, because I may have had 2 pregnancies before, but I also lost both of them.....I'm going for 3rd time lucky and gonna do everything I can to help it ........ill probably be moaning next month that I wasted my money on the opk's though hahahahahaha
> 
> My first 2 af's following surgery were super heavy, but this one seems to be a lot calmer, hope yours will calm down too
> 
> Any news today first baby?
> 
> Hi Hilslo, glad to hear you ovulated last week, 8 weeks is a long wait, but maybe you'll get a bfp right away rather than af...here's hoping for you
> 
> Did anyone have the metho shot as well? I've read today that if you have 1 shot you should wait 3 months before trying again, but 2 shots you should wait 6 months.......I had 2 shots, but the doc said to wait 3 months and another doc has given me the all clear to start trying again as well, now confused?

Hi Sandyhen85 (and rest of ladies on thread),

I just had my surgery for ectopic Wednesday and they had to take my left tube because the little bugger wouldn't come out. They tried to get it out and leave the tube because it wasn't in bad shape but I started bleeding pretty badly and so out it came.They tried two rounds of methotrexate shots prior to surgery 6 days apart (4 total) and my hcg levels just kept going up! 

My doctor is a reproductive endocrinologist and recommended a 3 month wait after this ordeal even with 4 shots total. She is going to give me a prescription for a folate supplement to help replenish the deficit caused by the MTX shots-this is the biggest concern for conception post mtx shots. I have also read that the mtx toxin like to stay stored up in your liver which continues to make it difficult to get the folate levels back up so a good liver cleanse is in order for me personally. I plan to take a milk thistle herbal supplement to expidite the mtx removal from my body as i've heard there can be traces left in the body for weeks after getting it. Listen to your doctor and do whatever they say because i'm sure everyone is different. I plan on using these 3 months to get as healthy as possible before trying again in September hopefully!

Good luck to all you ladies and wishing us all a healthy pregnancy before year's end! (and in the right spot this time!):thumbup:


----------



## sandyhen85

Hey ladies, sorry for late response, I've been out on a works event tonight and just got home....it's 1:30am in Thailand right now.........tonight was super hard, we had free alcohol all night and I stuck to water and just about got through the night without having a smoke......I'm fine at work and at home, but as soon as I was socialising tonight I just wanted to smoke so much grrrrr I made it through though, so big smiles for me haha

c.m.c we will be starting to DTD as of Monday, also as much as possible......my other half will think all his Christmases, birthdays and anniversaries have come at once haha

First baby, really sorry to hear af got you and that it's been so painful, I hope it's worn off a bit now

Hi pandi77 thank you so much for letting me know what advice your doctor gave you....I live in Thailand and it can be difficult to communicate with the doctors here at times, so I like to double check everything....ill have to look into the folate supplement. I'm really sorry that you are also experiencing what we are going through. How are you feeling following the op, was it keyhole surgery?


----------



## c.m.c

Welcome pandi...... My Dr says its better to lose your tube ( obviously as long as the remaining one is healthy) because repairing a tube has a very high risk of a future ectopic.....sorry to hear about your loss....it's such a shock at the beginning isn't it?

You seem focused and that's brill....I too am trying to get super fit nd healthy now....just don't do too much exercise till all heals......we don't want adhesions


----------



## c.m.c

I think I should be getting my pathology results today....anyone else been there?


----------



## firstbaby9573

thanks sandy af has finished and am back on the ttc :)

was a random one, a wee late n only lasted 3 days n was in agony the whole time popping pills !
random ......

now iv started the ovulation strips n been faint so far but now its getting darker n darker so hopefully it will be a positive ov soon!


----------



## sandyhen85

Glad it's all over for you first baby and now time to bd as much as possible haha I've been doing opk's since Friday, but all faint so far and my temps are all over the place, so I don't think I'm going to o this month.....it's meant to be tomorrow, but I can't see the opk's getting that dark over night. 

C.m.c how did the result come out for you?


----------



## c.m.c

All went well thanks.

Basically my tube ruptured early, no baby every really had I e o form there was lots f pregnancy cells ruptured and attached to the bowel but the use want overly enlarged and no scarring it he tube so I'm glad there was no reason for it.....so at least I can assume my other tube is healthy


Edit...my tube wasn't overly enlarged.... No baby was in the tube as it ruptured so early. It was pregnancy cells and attached to the bowel

I guess my body knew it was wrong and acted quickly


----------



## firstbaby9573

I shall keep u posted on when I get my positive ov test !


----------



## sandyhen85

C.m.c that's good news that there was no infection from when you had DD, you're CD14 today right, are you still going for it this month?


----------



## c.m.c

I've just noticed my previous post....I'm so sorry for the auto correct text I hope u guys understood what I typed lol.

Yes I had 2 positive 
O tests today. Am defo going for it....how r u sandi? Are u temping?

I think I'm Oing today.... Is your O day cd16 ?


----------



## firstbaby9573

mine r getting darker every day :)


----------



## sandyhen85

I'm sure we all understood don't worry hehe

I'm meant to o tomorrow apparently (although i thought it was meant to be today) tests don't seem to be getting dark tho, so not sure i will this month......I did however feel some twinges in my left side earlier. I'm trying to temp as well, but they are all over the place......going to continue to bd everyday and hope for the best...wasn't expecting a bfp first month though, as it took around 3 last time.

That's great that you got a positive though c.m.c, are you temping too? The whole temping process does confuse me, my low temps also concern me....I think I worried less when I just said we would bd everyday for 1 week around ovulation and go from there.....it worked to be fair haha

First baby hope you get a positive soon....well all be entering the two week wait soon eek!!!


----------



## c.m.c

I am temping but taking no notice lol...I too believe in lots of DTD...... I only had positive O tests on the digital ones.

Hope we get our BFP


----------



## sandyhen85

Living in Thailand means my tests are about 10years behind....you cannot get digital anything out here, so relying on normal read it yourself jobbies haha


----------



## firstbaby9573

sandy maybe have a look on ebay and get sum digi delivered! mite take a while tho lol

my test lines have stayed the same the last three days so now im wondering if these tests r actually right or not. dtd everyday just incase... tho sometimes I have to force the oh into it... feels a bit rapey lol


----------



## sandyhen85

I was going to get some delivered, but then at Christmas and over my birthday in February, my family sent packages and cards to me and half of them never arrived, so now I'm not having anything posted to me...it's ok though DTD everyday is better for me I think......I seem to be stressing over my temps and today my opk at 8pm and 11pm were super light compared to yesterday, but I went to sleep for a couple of hours after the 11pm one and tested again at 3:30am and its back to the same as yesterday.....also, I started bleeding during our bding last night and still spotting when I wipe today, it's a watery red blood, so not sure if my cycle is out of whack.....but my point is that doing this temping/opk testing seems to be getting me more worked up than I was before.....I think I might go back to nothing after this cycle.....btw I live in Thailand, but I work uk hours so my living hours are odd too, i sleep 5am - 1pm and then work evenings through to 11pm/midnight which of course means my testing and temping are all at odd times, hence the 3:30am test tonight haha

First baby I'm sure your oh has no problem with DTD every night, my other half is in his element right now haha I hope those opk's get darker tomorrow for you


----------



## firstbaby9573

my partners actually a nightmare past 9pm he falls asleep n gets grumpy. its a bit difficult atm as I have lodgers and they r always here n its obvious if we go lock ourselves in our room, plus my bed is creaky grrr lol..
they go away this weekend luckily just in time for my ovulation :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies, can I join? In Jan. of this year my husband was diagnosed 2% sperm morphology which is awful...so we did IUI's. The first one failed, the second one I got pregnant but unfortunately on May 20th found out it was ectopic, had surgery and lost my left tube. I am still waiting for my numbers to go down. The day of my surgery my numbers were 6000 and today they were 40. It's been 5 weeks since the surgery. I want to get to 0 so we can start trying asap. How long did it take you ladies to reach 0 and when did you start trying again? Thank you for all the support!


----------



## sandyhen85

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey ladies, can I join? In Jan. of this year my husband was diagnosed 2% sperm morphology which is awful...so we did IUI's. The first one failed, the second one I got pregnant but unfortunately on May 20th found out it was ectopic, had surgery and lost my left tube. I am still waiting for my numbers to go down. The day of my surgery my numbers were 6000 and today they were 40. It's been 5 weeks since the surgery. I want to get to 0 so we can start trying asap. How long did it take you ladies to reach 0 and when did you start trying again? Thank you for all the support!

Hi amcolecchi, welcome and sorry to hear of your loss. I don't actually know how long it took for me to get to zero. I had 2 shots of metho and then surgery a week later.....I got my period 2weeks after the first metho shot.....because of the shot we had to wait 3 months to try again, because it can cause complications....I believe they also recommend 3 months following surgery, but if you had keyhole it might be less.....here on the forum it's more a case of starting again as and when you feel emotionally and physically ready for it... X x


----------



## sandyhen85

firstbaby9573 said:


> my partners actually a nightmare past 9pm he falls asleep n gets grumpy. its a bit difficult atm as I have lodgers and they r always here n its obvious if we go lock ourselves in our room, plus my bed is creaky grrr lol..
> they go away this weekend luckily just in time for my ovulation :)

First baby, you need to grab him as soon as he gets home, so he doesn't have the chance to fall asleep......that's a shame about the lodgers, but you should still go for it, just explain that you are ttc they will understand I'm sure x x


----------



## Kalia101

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining in 

I'm pretty new here but now I'm TTC I'm finding it really helpful and looking for other people to talk to and go on the journey with :) 

I had an ectopic pregnancy in November 2009 I had excruciating pains but didn't know I was pregnant I thought I had kidney stones I went to hospital got told I was pregnant and to go for a scan 3 days later I did and when they did the scan they saw it was ectopic they looked into it further and said I was very very lucky I had come into hospital that day because my tube was rupturing I had my right tube removed, been told my remaining tube is ok. 

Due to various reasons one of them being petrified of it happening again we have put of TTC until now and we started to try 2 weeks ago, I'm trying to think positive as I see all these success stories and they give me hope xxx 

Hope you all get a BFP positive soon xxxx


----------



## sandyhen85

Hi kalia101, really sorry to hear about your loss, but glad you now feel up for trying again. The ladies on this site are great for advice and support. Are you using opk's or temping??

Ladies, I am gutted...the bleeding that started 2 nights ago is still going and today I actually had to wear a towel, I'm 90% sure it's another period. this would mean that my last p started on the 11th June but in order for my p to start again 2 days ago I would have to have ovulated the day after my last p started......any ideas how that would work? I am so annoyed :-(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sandy-that is so weird and confusing! Have you talked to the docs about this?


----------



## sandyhen85

Amcolecchi said:


> Sandy-that is so weird and confusing! Have you talked to the docs about this?

No, I haven't....it started 2 nights ago which was the day I was due to ovulate, so I figured because it was light it was just ovulation bleeding, but today it's heavier. I have no idea if this means I ovulated the other day or not, my opk's did get darker.....jeez that means ill probably have another p in 11days.....if I do, then ill go to the doc


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hmm I would call, maybe they can tell you over the phone? Also, I see your ectopic was in April. Mine was May 20th...How long did it take you to get to 0? Also, when did you get your first period? THANKS!


----------



## sandyhen85

Amcolecchi said:


> Hmm I would call, maybe they can tell you over the phone? Also, I see your ectopic was in April. Mine was May 20th...How long did it take you to get to 0? Also, when did you get your first period? THANKS!

I live in Thailand, so it's easier to make an appointment to go and speak with a doctor rather than speaking on the phone.....language barrier hehe

I don't actually know when I reached 0, but I had 2 metho shots prior to my op, the first was march 27th and my op was one week later on april 3rd....I then got what i have taken as my p a week after that because then the next 2 cycles were 28days and 29days.....hence being so confused at a cycle of 15days this time lol but maybe my cycles are actually all over the place and I'm a bad person to share their story haha x


----------



## Amcolecchi

How are you ladies doing? Last week my Blood levels were at 40 I am hoping for a 0 tomorrow! I leave for vacation Saturday and I want them to be 0 before we go!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Hi AM.....I'm well....in the tww now


You will defo be zero this week....it drops fast at the end


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-I hope so! I have been slowly going down these last few weeks, it's pretty annoying! FX for you with TWW!!!


----------



## c.m.c

If it was 40 then you're almost there....you'll O quickly after I'd say!

Thanks I'm so petrified now with only one tube


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayyy CMC thank you!!! When are you starting to try again? I see you had your surgery in May? I had mine May 20th...my blood levels were 6000 the day of my surgery though...I want to start right away! We had to have an IUI to get prego because my husband has some sperm issues...we plan on trying July and August naturally and Sept. do another IUI, My doc said to wait 2 months after the surgery which would be august but I can't wait hahaha


----------



## Amcolecchi

Don't be petrified! My doc said that you can still ovulate from that side and your other tube can catch it!! It's crazy what our bodies can do!! :)


----------



## c.m.c

My MC was May 14th but surgery for ectopic twin was May 20th....AF came 11th June o I have been TTC this month! I hope it's not too early to TTC!


----------



## c.m.c

My levels were 5000 at surgery....my GP said I could TTC now as I didn't need MTX


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG how did you get your period so fast? OK I was almost 7 weeks along and on May 20th found out and got the surgery May 20th...No shot either!! My blood levels from May 20th went to 600 that Friday, the 385, 218, 138, 62, 40 and then today!! How did yours happen o go away so quickly?!!? Apparently my body likes to be prego and refused to come down quickly hahaha but as soon as it's 0 we are trying!!! lol GOOD LUCK!!!!! FX for you!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

I get my results in like 2-3 hours! I will for sure let you know what it is!


----------



## c.m.c

I was 7+3 on 20th May but I assume my levels were maybe dropping due to the MC too


The dr says some people get AF quick others are 3 months ....your levels will be zero soon and fertility is increased when we have recently been pregnant to here's all fingers and toes crossed for us xxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Yes let me know! I bet they're zero!


----------



## c.m.c

Mmmmm my levels were checked every 48 hrs and were 5000 then dropped fast to 1000 then 790' 435' 215' 143' 56' 29' then the stopped testing and I did a preg test a week later and it was negative


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- wow you did drop fast! What is 7+3? Yayyy I am hoping it's 0 too!! I can't wait to try again!!! The docs say some need to take time off, nope not me, I am ready to get this train moving ahahah!!! So are you ovulating? Did you try his month!?! FX for you!!!! What tube did you lose? I lost my left.


----------



## c.m.c

Amcolecchi said:


> CMC- wow you did drop fast! What is 7+3? Yayyy I am hoping it's 0 too!! I can't wait to try again!!! The docs say some need to take time off, nope not me, I am ready to get this train moving ahahah!!! So are you ovulating? Did you try his month!?! FX for you!!!! What tube did you lose? I lost my left.

7+3 is 7weeks 3days pregnant.

Yes I got positive ovulation tests...think cd15 .....I lost my left too:hugs: yes I tried but I am petrified it won't happen

Did u get ur results yet?


----------



## c.m.c

I know how you feel. Waiting around for AF is awful. I wanted to try as soon as I could


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-ooh ok makes sense!!! Yes, I can't believe I want my period this bad hahaha...the nurses should be calling me any minute!!! UURGGGHH lol sucks to wait around!


----------



## c.m.c

Good luck fx it's zero!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ughhh my number is 22! So close lol!!! She said I'm doing good and some women are just slow. Bad part is I leave for vacation this Sunday so I can't go for bloodwork toll the 15th I'm hoping I'm on my period then lol!


----------



## c.m.c

It's really low! When mine was 29 I took my period exactly one week later!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Cmc- yayyyy I hope that happens to me too!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Hi AM.....hope you're well!!


Any news?

aFM, 
AF arrived.

I'm happy, I had some pain this month and was petrified of another ectopic.

I am 7 weeks post surgery so defo good to let my body heal


----------



## sandyhen85

c.m.c what did the pain feel like? and at what point of your cycle did it start? 

ive had some the past few days, feels like my sides are swollen.....like you im scared of another ectopic and my cycle was totally messed up this month, so I have no idea if af is due today or if the bleed I had week before last was another p and therefore the witch is not due today, temps are very up and dowb as well.....it is all rather confusing right now....


----------



## c.m.c

With the ectopic I was kinda dull pain sore from the start. Had unbelievable excruciating pain at 6 weeks which lasted about 9 hrs....had a scan and we saw baby in uterus but lots of fluid in womb so figured it was ruptured ovarian cyst.

Then the pain was always still dull but there, shooting pains up my backside and sore to sit...then a week later after the M.c had excruciating pain again and collapsed. Tbh I never had pain at any one side! I Did have pain under my ribs and right shoulder tip pain!


This month I had pain under my left ribs and pain at both sides, when I pee'ed I felt pain inside at the left .....I think I need to let things heal....my pain was random, had bad O pains and then one pain 5 days before and leading up to AF 


How long ago was your ectopic?


----------



## sandyhen85

im thinking the same as you, need to let things heal more......I only had trapped nerve pain with my ectopic, even when my tube was ready to rupture and the doctor pressed it, I had nothing.....she said I should have been crying and yet I was fine.....these past few days I feel swollen on both sides of my scar around the ovaries, felt like this after my op, so im thinking ovulation has made me swell up inside......its such a shame that mentally we feel ready to go again,but our bodies are saying something different....thanks for sharing your feelings/pain.....I hope now that AF has arrived its easing off


----------



## c.m.c

I know...if only our bodies could catch up with our minds!!

I still feel a bit of pain but the day of O I was sooooo sore!

My back was and still is very sore after surgery!

Lets hope July is our month


----------



## sandyhen85

Yes, hopefully July is our month - August 12th will be 1 year since my M/C, I would love to be healthy and pregnant by then, just hope AF turns up in the next day or 2 so I can start counting the days to ovulation again 

The other thing we have to face is the fact that we may ovulate on the side where the tube was removed....I know there is a a 20% chance the other tube will pick it up, but if only there was a way to choose the ovary that would release the egg 

Best of luck for July


----------



## c.m.c

Yes I know!! Please God let me O from the right this month lol!! GL for this month my fx for us


----------



## firstbaby9573

Hi girls just wanted to let you know that my ectopic was actually twins and I went to 9 weeks with no pains of any kind. Its because my ectopic sac spread itself out in a line along the tube rather then as a round sac (s) it ought to be. Regardless I had bleeding and my hcg was rising very slowly so I had to have my left tube removed. 
They said it was the largest ectopic they had ever seen it was just a different shape! !

To sum up! Ectopic doesn't always mean pain! ! 

Have been ttc since x


----------



## sandyhen85

So my signature now says I am CD1, but I still have no idea if the witch was actually meant to show today or not, due to the 1 week light bleeding I had after my ovulation date........ as you can guess, she hasn't shown. Still getting stomach cramps, and last night they got a little worse around the left tube, I totally freaked out, scared that I'm pregnant with another ectopic. OH picked up a test on his way home and I took it, then spent hours staring at it because I could see the faintest line I have ever seen. Took another this morning and couldn't see anything, so OH is convinced that I'm slowly going mad.

I keep feeling sick, but I am on Metformin and I have just read that it can make you feel sick at times (?) so I am blaming it on that for now.

I have been pregnant twice and the first symptom that I can pinpoint with both of them is how sore my boobs got and I don't have that now, so I do not think that I'm pregnant. But I am annoyed that my cycle was fine following my op, 28/29 days and then the first month I start ttc again, it goes mad......That's just my luck though really :-(


----------



## c.m.c

O sandy that sounds strange!!

Maybe your cycles are longer!!

I know ectopics rarely produce symptoms this early!! Try not to panic ht it's that again it's unlikely!

First baby....I'm so sorry you went through all that!! I think most ectopics eventually have symptoms but youre defo a different case. cant believe 9 week twins. how were you diagnosed?


My friend is an a and e nurse and they saw a 20 week ectopic! The girl nearly died!! Unreal how that was missed!

My other work friend had a friend die with an ectopic at 30weeks, she had been in agony for ages and had been admitted!

Sorry to be doom and gloom!


----------



## carmela88

Hi everyone! Hate joining a thread so late but you seem such lovely ladies :) I had an ectopic in September 2012, I was 8 weeks and had my right tube removed. I was told that I have endometriosis and my left tube is stuck together. I don't know what that means for me but we have been trying pretty much since my first period after the op (the doc said this was fine) and nothing has happened yet. Hope we all get our rainbow babies soon x


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey cmc!!! Thank you of thinking f me. I am at the beach thjs week for a much needed vacation. But before I left I was at 22. I asked the nurse about coming on Saturday and she said it would be a waste of a blood draw because she doubt it would be zero. So I was like ok...so Monday on vacation I started bleeding. Which is two days after Saturday which totally would be a waste of a blood draw and then it two days earlier of when shev would want me to come back again if it was not on vacation, you know? They have me coming every week. So is this period blood or blood from hormonal loss!?!?!


----------



## c.m.c

AM it sounds like a period!! Yippee!! 


Hi carmela, sorry for your loss. I hope ur BFP is soon!


----------



## sandyhen85

c.m.c said:


> O sandy that sounds strange!!
> 
> Maybe your cycles are longer!!
> 
> I know ectopics rarely produce symptoms this early!! Try not to panic ht it's that again it's unlikely!
> 
> First baby....I'm so sorry you went through all that!! I think most ectopics eventually have symptoms but youre defo a different case. cant believe 9 week twins. how were you diagnosed?
> 
> 
> My friend is an a and e nurse and they saw a 20 week ectopic! The girl nearly died!! Unreal how that was missed!
> 
> My other work friend had a friend die with an ectopic at 30weeks, she had been in agony for ages and had been admitted!
> 
> Sorry to be doom and gloom!

Sorry, for my late response. 

Well, the Pains have stopped although feeling mild cramps/stretching sensations (no pain) so I think AF is on the way....never really been able to tell properly though.

It's amazing that doctors can miss ectopic pregnancies for so long, 20 weeks and 30 weeks is crazy. I knew at 4w2d that something wasnt right when my hcg was so low, so i pushed for hcg tests every 2 days which showed my numbers werent doubling and so they kept doing scans every few days for a few weeks until they confirmed it was ectopic, but as I said before, no pain really like first baby.

Amcolecchi glad that it sounds as though AF arrived for you, time to start TTC again 

Carmela, have you asked your doctor what it means for you, I hope that everything will be ok for you to get your BFP naturally


----------



## danni1989

I just had surgery and they removed my left tube last night. But in may of this year just a few months ago I had an ectopic on my right but it wasn't in my tube. I am completely devastated and would like to know if this has happened to anyone where they had two exotics one on each side and still had a normal pregnancy after


----------



## Peacenik

danni1989 said:


> I just had surgery and they removed my left tube last night. But in may of this year just a few months ago I had an ectopic on my right but it wasn't in my tube. I am completely devastated and would like to know if this has happened to anyone where they had two exotics one on each side and still had a normal pregnancy after

Danni, I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## ladyluck84

Please can I join you ladies? missed miscarrage in January and then ectopic last week. Intense pain and my right tube had ruptured. Had it removed in emergency surgery. I wanted to ask about scars. I was told u was going into have keyhole and the other are small but the one on the right where they brought the tube out if is big and very very indented. I was never expecting it to look sooo bad!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-you were right!!! It was my period!!! I am officially at 0!!! I see the docs tomorrow as a follow-up to see how everything looks and when we can start trying...We are definitely going to this month even if he says not to heheheh


----------



## c.m.c

Dani welcome......I'm do sorry to hear of your 2 ectopics.


Welcome ll84!!!!!!! It's great to Find threads where we are all in the same boat. I hope your scars settle soon. How big are they? Mine are about 1.5cm long 


AM! Yippee now you can TTC again!



Can I ask you all where your scars are? I find it strange mine are belly button, above bikini line (middle) and right side....even though my left tube was removed?????


----------



## ladyluck84

Cmc I have posted a photo of my horrible scar and swollen belly on the other thread! It's so deep : (


----------



## Amcolecchi

I have scars in my belly button which is very unnoticeable. I also have scars on my left and rightside too. Even though my ectopic was on my left too! But they did an amazing job you can barely see my scars!


----------



## ladyluck84

So it's exactly a week since they took my tube and I have had spotting on and off but today I have had real period pain and heavy bleeding with small clots. Is this normal?


----------



## c.m.c

It could be your period? It may also be infection? What's your temp like?


----------



## ladyluck84

Temp fine. Don't feel ill just like a bad period


----------



## c.m.c

It could be.....see how long it lasts! With tube removal I know HCG plummets! Mine went from 5000 to 720 within 48 hrs


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lady- I bled and have bad pains too! my doctorsays that some women bleed as they are losing their hormones and then you get cramping with that too just like a period! as long as you have no fever you are okay!!!

Afm- saw the doctor today and he said I can start trying to get pregnant again!!! my husband has some sperm morphology problems so we are trying naturallu in july if not then we'll get an IUI in august!!!


----------



## ladyluck84

Why did he say you couldn't try again?


----------



## sandyhen85

c.m.c said:


> Dani welcome......I'm do sorry to hear of your 2 ectopics.
> 
> 
> Welcome ll84!!!!!!! It's great to Find threads where we are all in the same boat. I hope your scars settle soon. How big are they? Mine are about 1.5cm long
> 
> 
> AM! Yippee now you can TTC again!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask you all where your scars are? I find it strange mine are belly button, above bikini line (middle) and right side....even though my left tube was removed?????

Am I the only person not to have keyhole surgery? My scar is 3inches long across my bikini line....it's horrible and i have now started turning the lights out when oh and I BD because I don't want to see it (sorry if that's tmi)...I'm quite slim, but now my belly has an indent in it if you look from the side....if the scar was from a c-section and I had a healthy baby to look after at the end of it, i don't think it would hurt as much, but I think the scar just reminds me of what happened :cry: I expect a lot of us feel that way though right?


----------



## sandyhen85

Ladyluck84 I bled exactly 1 week after my op as well....it lasted 7days like my normal AF and then I bled again 28days later, so I understood it to be my AF....hope it is for you too

Amcolecchi that's great news that you can start trying again, fingers crossed for you 

Afm, Af still hasn't turned up, I am now day 22 following the second bleed I had in June, so defo think it was AF even though it was so close to the one before. I finally had a dark opk today as well, so I'm praying that tomorrow I get a positive...I've posted a pic as I'm new to these and haven't had a positive yet, what do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## c.m.c

Yes I'd defo say positive.

Did you say you're cd22,,,,,,????? Could it be a BFP? HCG causes opk,s o be positive too? Do u normally have long cycles?


----------



## hilslo

Am - great news you can start trying again. I think it's a really good mental step to help looking foward. We will mever forget what has happened but looking to the future is a great healer!

Sandyhen you're not the only one - I too have a big c- section type scar. Please don't feel ashamed of it. By trying to hide it you will just make it the elephant in the room. Wgat happened is no fault if youre, justva cruel twist of fate. You have nithing to be ashamed of so please don't hide away! xx


----------



## hilslo

Am - great news you can start trying again. I think it's a really good mental step to help looking foward. We will mever forget what has happened but looking to the future is a great healer!

Sandyhen you're not the only one - I too have a big c- section type scar. Please don't feel ashamed of it. By trying to hide it you will just make it the elephant in the room. Wgat happened is no fault if youre, justva cruel twist of fate. You have nithing to be ashamed of so please don't hide away! xx


----------



## sandyhen85

c.m.c said:


> Yes I'd defo say positive.
> 
> Did you say you're cd22,,,,,,????? Could it be a BFP? HCG causes opk,s o be positive too? Do u normally have long cycles?

Yey, i hope its positive...thanks for looking......I have pcos and up until I started metformin in October last year my cycles were super long, my cycles have been nice and regular (28/29 days) since October. I only started back on metformin in June following the ectopic though, so I think this long and mixed up cycle with a double bleed is an effect of starting it again.....I will do an opk in the morning to see if it gets darker, but oh and I have BD the last few nights anyway and will continue to do so in hope that this is it

I have done 4 pregnancy tests since last Tuesday (this was when AF was due if i did 29 days from the first bleed in June) and all negative, I was planning to try another at the weekend just to be sure, but I do feel this is ovulation rather than a bfp....wish it was though haha

You must be close to ovulating again c.m.c right? How are the pains now?


----------



## sandyhen85

hilslo said:


> Am - great news you can start trying again. I think it's a really good mental step to help looking foward. We will mever forget what has happened but looking to the future is a great healer!
> 
> Sandyhen you're not the only one - I too have a big c- section type scar. Please don't feel ashamed of it. By trying to hide it you will just make it the elephant in the room. Wgat happened is no fault if youre, justva cruel twist of fate. You have nithing to be ashamed of so please don't hide away! xx

Hilslo thanks for your words they mean a lot and it really helps to see other women like me with confidence in themselves still, shows that i can be the same. my oh is great and tells me I'm still sexy which is lovely, i know I won't feel like this forever, just right now....ill try to be more confident about it though, you are right it didn't happen because of something I did wrong, and I must remember that. I started using bio oil the other day actually, I hope that might reduce the colour a bit....I may live in a hot country, but i am super pale lol xx


----------



## ladyluck84

Sandyhen though I don't have a c section scar I wish I did because mine started as key home and they couldn't get my tube out as too large so they just extended the scar on my right side which can now never be hidden by a bikini I'm very conscious of it.


----------



## ladyluck84

I had become obsessed with testing so stopped myself and only tested if I was late. If u had tested then I would have realised I was pregnant and may have not lost my tube as I had 2 bleeds which u had though was af and positive ovulation in the cbfm so from now on in testing before and after!!


----------



## sandyhen85

Well my opk never turned positive and my cervix is super low, so I think I'm on schedule to get AF 28 days following the second bleed in June....it means that I missed ovulation because I was away, or I just didn't ovulate this month. I hope AF does arrive in the next few days so I know when CD1 is and ill visit the doctor to get my prescription of the clomid tablets...although they are not clomid it's 2nd generation something or other, cannot remember the name of them sorry.

Hope all you ladies are doing well and enjoying your weekend x


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies, how are you all doing? I am ovulating now...well I got a positive OPK yesterday and one today...I am just trying to see how long I get the surge for...This will be our first time trying since the surgery, so I am excited as well as nervous. My husband has some sperm issues so I am not banking we will get prego this month but it's always worth a try. If not prego this month my doctor wants to do an IUI in august...but I rather get prego naturally!!


----------



## ladyluck84

Finally stopped bleeding so hopefully I will ovulate soon and cycle will return to normal. Though still unsure how long to wait before I'm meant to be allowed to dtd. I feel ready now?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lady-when was your surgery? I had my period 8 weeks after the surgery and then I ovulated right back on track!


----------



## hilslo

HI ladies - sounds like everyone is making good steps 

Am - go catch those :spermy:. 

LL84 - glad the bleeding has stopped - are you going to try straight away?

A couple of you ladies already know from another board, but i got my :bfp: last week. I really wasn't expecting it as my first period after the op was super light (two days of barely more than spotting) and then on this cycle I starting spotting at 5dpo. But... then the spotting stopped and i found myself needing to pee more than usual so I took a test.

So - if my terrible cycles can get one, fingers crossed I'm the first of many of us one-tubers! I must say that the worry is terrible though :nope:. I have a scan on 1st Aug to see if they can see where it is developing. I'm absolutely terrified that it's in the worng place. I never had any pain or spotting with my ectopic before it ruptured. THis time I'm getting little twinges but not wouldn't call it pain so not racing to EPU just yet. However, I have been getting a bit of pain just under my ribs - did any of you experience pain here with yours?


----------



## Amcolecchi

hilso-CONGRATS!!!!! That is awesome!!!! When I had my ectopic I had no pain either!!! Just some slight cramping! But do not worry!!! think positively and just relax :) Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hilso-my cousin is pregnant and is getting twinges in her rib area too and she is perfectly fine!! So no worries!!


----------



## hilslo

Ooh - thank you so much. You've given me hope! x


----------



## ladyluck84

Hislo congratulations!

I had my surgery 17 days ago. But felt ready last night so I did. Though I think DH was scared of hurting me. I'm not going to actively try until after first period but I'm not going to prevent. But yes I started trying straight after my first miscarriage so straight back on it after the ectopic. I WILL HAVE A BABY! My due date is in 4 and a half weeks so feeling more determined


----------



## Beeks

Hi guys,
I've never written on a forum before, only read with interest from afar!
I had a m/c in Aug last year on our first cycle ttc. After a few months "mending" we ttc again. I fell pregnant in April only to find it was ectopic. I lost the baby and my right tube in May. Anyway, two months on and monthly cycles are back in sync, although shorter (26 days now, used to be 28), and we're back on the ttc roller coaster ride! CD1 today so fingers crossed for cycle 3!!! Come on left tube, you can do it!!!  x


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi beeks. We are in a similar situation, one miscarriage and one ectopic. I too lost my right tube so willing that little left tube to do a good job!


----------



## hilslo

Welcome Beeks - I'm sorry that you've had to join us but very glad you've found us :hugs: Great news that your cycles are back on track - that was a big worry for me. Mine were wonky before and were still wonky afterwards so I'm always a little jealous of those with lovely 28 day cycles!

I've been getting some sharper twinges on my good side today. I phoned EPU but they don't do scans on saturdays (god knows what happens if yu ruptured on a Saturday - they made me wait for EPU to open when mine ruptured on a Friday morning so i supsect they may tell you to come back!) but they do on Sundays on a first come first served basis so we're going to head down there first thing and preay that they can see something in the right place. I know they won't be able to see much as I'll only be 5 weeks but the worry is now making me feel physically sick (not morning sickness lol!)

I'm out for a Firend's birthday this afternoon and will be with a friend whose due date is 3 weeks after mine. I really can't handle being around pregnant women, it makes me cry without fail so I don't know how I'm going to cope. They're all big drinkers too so keeping this quiet (I really don't want people to know this time - I announced at 12 weeks after our scan last time and 10 days later had to "unannnounce" and it was awful.

Keep your fingers corssed for me ladies! x


----------



## ladyluck84

I can't believe they don't scan on a Saturday that's ridiculous! I ruptured on a Sunday afternoon and didnt have my "emergency surgery" until the Tuesday because they were so busy. On half hourly obs which meant by the time I went in Tuesday I was a mess emotional, in pain and extremely hungry and tired as the obs woke me and I wasn't allowed to eat. 

Keeping everything crossed for you. Do u feel the same as you did last time? I feel that I would immediately know that feeling again. I to just don't want to be around pregnant people including my best friend who announced she was pregnant 5 days after my surgery


----------



## hilslo

I didn't get any pain, twinges or spotting last time so had no idea until it ruptured. This time I 've been told to look out for any slight twinges and to have a very low threshold for pain. The twinges have continued and are getting sharper so I'm not expecting good news.

I'll update you guys either way. So, so scared.


----------



## ladyluck84

Keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## hilslo

There's hope for us all ladies. Sat nav baby on board! Let's hope this is the first of many!!!!


----------



## ladyluck84

Woop woop! one and counting....


----------



## c.m.c

Welcome becks! So sorry for your losses


Hilslo..yippee for baby sat nav!


AFM...I ruptured on a Monday morning and had surgery a few hrs later...when in he ward before I went down I could hear the dr telling a lady beside me tht her elective surgery wasn't happening as an emergency came in...obviously me...I felt a bit bad but am o thankful how fast the NHs was with me


----------



## ladyluck84

I was in a day and a half before surgery. Went in late Sunday night and they said I would be emergency on the Monday morning but apparently there was a big car crash so on Monday evening they came to me and said it was my choice they could wake me middle of the night and take me down or schedule me in for Tuesday morning as my obs look fine and pain was being managed. I chose that route because I couldn't bare lying and waiting but if I had a time I knew I could just sleep.


----------



## Sophiagrace

Hi I have just registered as I am feeling the very same I have just had an eptopic I am one week post surgery had right tube removed feel like I have being robbed of my chance to have my babies and wonder what if this didn't happen I would be 9 weeks pregnant lookin forward to my first scan my heart is broken and I feel broken


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sophia-I felt the same way with my ectopc. I had my surgery May 20th, lost my left tube! My husband has sperm issues so we got prego with an IUI...so not only were we told my husband has issues, we paid $1000 for an IUI, make it $2000 because I got prego on the 2nd IUI then I ended up losing it to ectopic!!! I was DEVASTATED and pissed to the world...8 weeks to the day after my surgery I got my first period. Now, my husband and I tried naturally and if it didn't work, we will be doing and IUI in August. I have read LOTS of women who have only one tube and get prego!!! So do not give up!! Lots of ladies in this forum got prego with one tube...So this is a great place to be if you feel devastated. These ladies are awesome and will help you out!!


----------



## c.m.c

I think I got my BFP today at 9 dpo!


----------



## hilslo

Sophiagrace said:


> Hi I have just registered as I am feeling the very same I have just had an eptopic I am one week post surgery had right tube removed feel like I have being robbed of my chance to have my babies and wonder what if this didn't happen I would be 9 weeks pregnant lookin forward to my first scan my heart is broken and I feel broken

I'm so so sorry hon - we all know what you're going through and how cheated you must feel :hugs:. It is soul destroying to know you had a healthy little bean but just growing in the wrong place. How are you feeling physically? If there are any questions you have, no matter how intimate we're here to help or even if you just need to rant and rave about how unfair it is (and it is!!!) we're here for you.

Have you found the ectopic pregnancy trust yet? www.ectopic.org.uk/. Their Q&A page is very useful in answering a lot of questions. They are quite conservative on when they advise starting to try again but I overlooked what they said as my surgeon said I could go for it as soon as i felt ready as I'd not had the metho shot. If it's any consolation I got my next positive pregnancy test 1 day short of 3 months after my op - our first real attempt at trying and it's in the right place this time (though still very very early days) so considering it took 5 months for the first with two tubes and only one month with one tube - dont count yourself out just yet!!!!

Look after yourself and don't rush things, take your time to grieve, I promise you it will start to get better.


----------



## hilslo

c.m.c said:


> I think I got my BFP today at 9 dpo!

wooooo hoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2 in a row! who's next to test? You know what they say about good luck coming in threes......


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC & Hilso-CONGRATS!!!!! I am too early to test but hopefully we have a ton more!!!! :)


----------



## c.m.c

Yes AM you could be number 3! I'm so terrified though


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww CMC-don't be worried!!! Did you call the docs? They will monitor right away!!!


----------



## c.m.c

I'm going to try and contact this week to even arrange HCG ! I suppose it's normal to be scared


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- I know hun, with our situation it is totally normal to be scared!! But we are all here for you!! Try not to think about it and keep going to get your blood taken!!! I will KMFX but I think you are ok!!


----------



## c.m.c

Thank you so much. FX!!

I'm praying for lots of baby dust for everyone with one tube on this thread


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-so you got prego your first time trying since the surgery?!!?


----------



## c.m.c

Second month. I TTC June but got bfn then TTC this month..I thought I was out as O was super early for me


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-that is so awesome!!!! Let us know if you get to go to the docs and what they say!!!


----------



## c.m.c

I will keep you posted.

Pray it sticks and in the right place! I'm terrified


----------



## Amcolecchi

I definitely will be!!!


c.m.c said:


> I will keep you posted.
> 
> Pray it sticks and in the right place! I'm terrified


----------



## hilslo

Good luck testing tomorrow Am. Any early signs yet? I've got my fingers crossed for you. Hopefully the luck will continue...


----------



## hilslo

Sophiagrace, Sandyhen, Beeks - how are you ladies doing?


----------



## c.m.c

hilslo said:


> Good luck testing tomorrow Am. Any early signs yet? I've got my fingers crossed for you. Hopefully the luck will continue...

FX for you AM!!


----------



## ladyluck84

Oohh good luck to those testing!


----------



## Amcolecchi

cmc- I tested this morning and got a BFN...So I told myself it is ok, it's still early (I am 10 DPO) and it's my first month trying since the surgery. And if I do start my period I can just look forward to starting the IUI process this month!!


----------



## ladyluck84

Amcolecchi sorry you got a bfn but as you said still early. Did you wait to try again?


----------



## c.m.c

Amcolecchi said:


> cmc- I tested this morning and got a BFN...So I told myself it is ok, it's still early (I am 10 DPO) and it's my first month trying since the surgery. And if I do start my period I can just look forward to starting the IUI process this month!!

Yes it's still early....when I to bfn my first month I thought it was good to give myself another month to heal! The iui seems to have a good sucess rate so FX for August....you're not out yet anyway!


----------



## Beeks

hilslo said:


> Sophiagrace, Sandyhen, Beeks - how are you ladies doing?

Hey!
BFN last month which I kind of expected, first month actively trying, stress at work and a house move! Fun fun. Just thought I'd get all the stress out of the way in one month! Haha!
I was scheduled for my HSG last month too but rescheduled, need to find a little more courage first (and money, eek!). So, I'm on CD9 and fluctuating between super positive to complete despair. It's comforting to read similar thoughts but I'm gutted and sorry for us all at the same time. When our little ones arrive, they'll be extra special 
Hislo, congrats on your BFP. Beautiful news for you 
Good luck to all other ladies for this month x


----------



## Beeks

Sophiagrace said:


> Hi I have just registered as I am feeling the very same I have just had an eptopic I am one week post surgery had right tube removed feel like I have being robbed of my chance to have my babies and wonder what if this didn't happen I would be 9 weeks pregnant lookin forward to my first scan my heart is broken and I feel broken

Hi Sophia. Sorry for your loss and to hear how you're feeling. I also felt exactly the same way. Those few first weeks were the hardest ever for me. Horrible, horrible time. I do feel a lot more positive now (3mths later) which may or may not help. Hope you feel a little better soon.


----------



## wantjust1more

We had an ectopic Aug 2011, lost left tube. Been ttc since. This last month we did femara (2.5 mg cd3-7) and IUI :) July 26th was iui and now the waiting is killing me!! I'm trying so hard to be patient. I tested at 8dpiui, of course bfn, (to early right?) 
Trying to hold off until August 9th/10th or the following week the 16th... FX'd for our :bfp: :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thanks ladies!! Yea I tested Sunday and so I decided I wont test again until I am late. So if nothing Wednesday I will test again Thursday! 

Wantjust-I am going to get an IUI this month too if trying naturally didn't work! My husband has sperm issues so we don't have a high chance naturally conceiving. FX for you!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

Amcolecchi said:


> Thanks ladies!! Yea I tested Sunday and so I decided I wont test again until I am late. So if nothing Wednesday I will test again Thursday!
> 
> Wantjust-I am going to get an IUI this month too if trying naturally didn't work! My husband has sperm issues so we don't have a high chance naturally conceiving. FX for you!!!

Thank you!! FX for you too :) 

Doctor thinks that I have hostile cervical mucus. Even though i only have ONE tube, I have regular periods, "ovulate" (blood work shows) and when we did iui husbands sperm was VERY active. I'm hoping this is it.. 
So far i've been feeling achy with my boobs and i haven't felt my boobs sore since way before the ectopic. They usually don't hurt with AF. SO i know something is going on.. FX!!! 
:dust: you everyone!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

AHHHHHHHH so ladies!!! I tested again today and got a BFP!!!!!!!!! NATURALLY!!! I am so excited!!! I got in an hour to the docs!!!! This is huge for us because we found out my husband has 2% sperm morphology and then we got prego on our second IUI and then sadly I had an ectopic and lost my left tube and then we tried naturally this month before we would do an IUI next month and we got out BFP!!!!! I wont lie, I am still a little nervous it's going to be ectopic again but I keep crossing my fingers and praying it is not!!!


----------



## c.m.c

O my god!!! Yippppppeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am sooooooooo delighted or you woo hoo....when your edd? I'm 15th April


----------



## c.m.c

AM I feel like every ache and twinge is another ectopic....just take one day at a time!!


Gosh it's soooo exciting


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC- I am the same way!!! I have some pressure down there and they said it's normal but I am like well is it on the left side more? lol I am freaking out...When is your first ultrasound? I can't wait to we get our ultrasounds and we see our baby in the right area this time!!


----------



## c.m.c

AM I've almost had panic attacks this week with fear but I know I feel different to last time. Hoping the end if next week for a scan FX


----------



## Amcolecchi

I want to do a private scan..I have no idea where to look though...You're in North Ireland though so I can't go the same place you do hahaha I am in Ohio in the U.S. hahah


----------



## wantjust1more

congrats to you!!! YOU GAVE ME SOME HOPE!!! 

what did you do differently this cycle?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Want-umm to be honest I did the ovulation strips and we just had sex everyday! Before we did every other day because my husband has 2% sperm morphology and then we did use preseed, we had used that before but not for a long time! I did lay down after we did the deed for 20 min with my hips in the air! And drank haha! I went to a winery and we had a family reunion so I think telling myself we are doing and IUI next month made me not think about it! Which I know it's impossible not to think about it but it did help!!! GOOD LUCK!!! KMFX for you!!!


----------



## hilslo

Amcolecchi said:


> AHHHHHHHH so ladies!!! I tested again today and got a BFP!!!!!!!!! NATURALLY!!! I am so excited!!! I got in an hour to the docs!!!! This is huge for us because we found out my husband has 2% sperm morphology and then we got prego on our second IUI and then sadly I had an ectopic and lost my left tube and then we tried naturally this month before we would do an IUI next month and we got out BFP!!!!! I wont lie, I am still a little nervous it's going to be ectopic again but I keep crossing my fingers and praying it is not!!!

WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Am - I'm absolutely thrilled for you!! Fingers crossed this is the one!!
Book in as early a scan as you can. I got mine at exactly 5 weeks and even though they couldn't see a heartbeat etc I didn't care. It was such a relief to find something in the right place. I had originally booked it in for 8th Aug (tomorrow!) but kept getting twinges and I had spotting around the time I got my bfp so was terrified but they fit me in as soon as I phoned. I think everyone who has had an ectopic gets pains and twinges next time around so please don't worry too much! (impossible i know!).

Wantjust - your turn next - we're on a roll! :happydance:


----------



## wantjust1more

hilslo said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHH so ladies!!! I tested again today and got a BFP!!!!!!!!! NATURALLY!!! I am so excited!!! I got in an hour to the docs!!!! This is huge for us because we found out my husband has 2% sperm morphology and then we got prego on our second IUI and then sadly I had an ectopic and lost my left tube and then we tried naturally this month before we would do an IUI next month and we got out BFP!!!!! I wont lie, I am still a little nervous it's going to be ectopic again but I keep crossing my fingers and praying it is not!!!
> 
> WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Am - I'm absolutely thrilled for you!! Fingers crossed this is the one!!
> Book in as early a scan as you can. I got mine at exactly 5 weeks and even though they couldn't see a heartbeat etc I didn't care. It was such a relief to find something in the right place. I had originally booked it in for 8th Aug (tomorrow!) but kept getting twinges and I had spotting around the time I got my bfp so was terrified but they fit me in as soon as I phoned. I think everyone who has had an ectopic gets pains and twinges next time around so please don't worry too much! (impossible i know!).
> 
> Wantjust - your turn next - we're on a roll! :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm trying to stay positive-- It's so hard! I tested today and bfn! 12 dpiui i would have thought for SURE something. I'm praying af doesn't show...!!! 
i'M FEELING so agitated today and idk what it is.. just REALLY hoping for the best :baby:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Want-I got BFN's all the way until 14 DPO!!! So don't give up yet!! FX for you!


----------



## wantjust1more

Amcolecchi said:


> Want-I got BFN's all the way until 14 DPO!!! So don't give up yet!! FX for you!

Thank you so much!!! I'm trying hun! It's so hard!!! 

Any symptoms i can maybe relate too? How did you feel? how are you feeling, other than ON TOP OF THE WORLD!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Want-yes, yes it is so hard!! Umm I had like mild cramping, peeing ALL THE TIME lol, and my boobs didn't hurt..I did get irritable a little too lol! I hope that helps!! KMFX for you!!


----------



## hilslo

I got the frequent peeing too - that's what made me test!


----------



## wantjust1more

Amcolecchi said:


> Want-yes, yes it is so hard!! Umm I had like mild cramping, peeing ALL THE TIME lol, and my boobs didn't hurt..I did get irritable a little too lol! I hope that helps!! KMFX for you!!

 Thank you, gives me some insight :) 
I have one test left, saving for Friday!! 
I'm always hungry and I'm so confused where my body is going with this. 

Praying for your healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hilso-are you prego too!?!?!

Want-I know this process is so confusing and does a lot to our minds you know?


----------



## hilslo

Yep - 6w3d ) Time is going very slowly - waiting for my next scan on Thursday next week but too scared to put up a ticker before then!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hilso-I know I want an ultrasound before 6 weeks because I am so scared of another ectopic...I feel twinges and I freak out!


----------



## hilslo

Have you phone your local EPU. They were really good at getting me in quickly. I think once you've had one they don't want to take any more risks. Tell them your getting twinges and would like to come in at 5 weeks (or wait until 5 weeks and phone up saying your getting more than twinges and are seriously worried).

It's really important to get in there early. Most likely everything is exactly wherer it should be but in the rare circumstance that it's not, you don't want anything to rupture!!


----------



## c.m.c

hilslo said:


> Have you phone your local EPU. They were really good at getting me in quickly. I think once you've had one they don't want to take any more risks. Tell them your getting twinges and would like to come in at 5 weeks (or wait until 5 weeks and phone up saying your getting more than twinges and are seriously worried).
> 
> It's really important to get in there early. Most likely everything is exactly wherer it should be but in the rare circumstance that it's not, you don't want anything to rupture!!

I agree no point waiting and then losing another tube. I feel twinges....though I suppose I'm still healing too:shrug:

With ectopics a pseudo sac is sooooo common...I'm holding out to 6 if I can. An empty sac won't reassure me of an intrauterine pregnancy.

It's an emotional roller coaster after an ectopic isn't it:dohh:


----------



## Amcolecchi

ugh yes it is an emotional coaster...I found this site that says twinges are normal and stuff!

"I have pain &#8211; what should I do?
Aches and pains in early pregnancy are very common and are often related to the changes which are occurring within your body as it responds to the hormonal changes. One-sided twinges can often be attributed to a corpus luteum cyst which is a normal healthy cyst of pregnancy which stimulates your ovary to produce progesterone to maintain your pregnancy.

If you are only just pregnant, remember that even if you can feel aches and pains, it is unlikely to be related to ectopic pregnancy at this early stage. Ectopic pregnancy usually becomes symptomatic at between 5 and 7 weeks, with rupture occurring usually at between 8 and 12 weeks, although of course there are exceptions.

If your pain is something that is bearable and responds to an over the counter pain relief known to be safe in pregnancy, then your pain is unlikely to be that of a deteriorating ectopic pregnancy." 

This is the site: https://www.ectopic.org.uk/index.php/patients/emotional-impact/pregnant-ectopic-pregnancy/


----------



## hilslo

Pseudo sac very common after ectopic? Oh no - now worried it's going to be me. I know at 5 weeks you're expected to see anything other than a sac but still worried :-O


----------



## c.m.c

No hilslo don't panic.....

A pseudo sac can be in the uterus with an ectopic in the tube....it's quite common but only with ectopic pregnancies......fingers crossed none of us have an ectopic this time


----------



## c.m.c

After my surgery one Dr said that the sac they had seen must have been a pseudo sac all along with the ectopic in the tube.....but then another Dr said she defo saw a yolk sac in that sac so that's when they told me it was prob heterotopic that I had


----------



## c.m.c

AM I have used that website too it's very good.


I'm really worrying this time I can't seem to relax at all


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-I am too..I go tomorrow for my second bloodwork and I think I am going to ask if I can go at 5 weeks...I am freaking stressing out like crazy!


----------



## c.m.c

https://radiology.rsna.org/content/245/2/385.full


This kinda shows what I mean but it's only related to ectopics......don't worry...as yet none of us have that awful pain.


Edit..typical ectopics have lots of free fluid in the abdo.....I know I did with mine.....

AM I haven't told any family because I too am soooooooo scared.....if HCG doubles that's a good sign so FX or you tomorrow. I am back to work Monday so gonna try and get HCG done again!!

It's just soooooooo terrifying


----------



## Amcolecchi

I had no fluid in mine last time...but yes I also had no pain last time either!! Ahh yea no1 will find out till after the first ultrasound!!!! :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

YAYYY numbers came in!! My first day was 131 48 hours I am at 351!!!! So happy!! Ultrasound is Aug. 23rd!! It's going to be a long two weeks!!


----------



## ladyluck84

Ladies I know I had an ectopic in my right tube and it had partially ruptured but what does pseudo sac mean?


----------



## c.m.c

Ll sometimes when there's an ectopic in tube there will be a pseudo sac in the uterus...it's basically an empty sac that forms....it disappears when the ectopic is removed. A pseudo sac can make ectopics more difficult to diagnose ESP if scans are done early on.

I always wonder did I have a heterotopic or was it just a pseudo sac in my uterus as they're more common.


----------



## c.m.c

Amcolecchi said:


> YAYYY numbers came in!! My first day was 131 48 hours I am at 351!!!! So happy!! Ultrasound is Aug. 23rd!! It's going to be a long two weeks!!

Yippee that's fab news!!

Hope this next 2 weeks fly or you:thumbup:


----------



## hilslo

Argh - wish I'd not known about pseudo sacs! I was blissfully happy that this one had sat nav but now the worry is back with avengence! Maybe I should slope off from the boards for a while. What I don't know I can't worry about lol!


----------



## ladyluck84

Hilslo in some ways your right but at the same time I think I self diagnosed my ectopic due to reading about it first and so glad as I think if I hadn't have heard I may have just ignored the pain as didn't realise I was pregnant. Have u had any bloods done? I'm sending lovely wiggly baby thoughts your way! when's your scan? xx


----------



## hilslo

ladyluck84 said:


> Hilslo in some ways your right but at the same time I think I self diagnosed my ectopic due to reading about it first and so glad as I think if I hadn't have heard I may have just ignored the pain as didn't realise I was pregnant. Have u had any bloods done? I'm sending lovely wiggly baby thoughts your way! when's your scan? xx

Thanks lovely. Scan is on Thursday. I didn't get any pain with the first and my local hospital and gp don't do bloods. Fingers crossed Thursday will give me some positive reassurance!


----------



## c.m.c

hilslo said:


> Argh - wish I'd not known about pseudo sacs! I was blissfully happy that this one had sat nav but now the worry is back with avengence! Maybe I should slope off from the boards for a while. What I don't know I can't worry about lol!

Please don't worry!!:hugs: you will be just fine honestly. Most ectopics show nothing in the uterus and all the odds are in favour of all being well this time:thumbup:

Pseudo sacs usually don't have an echogenic ring around them. Hilslo yours will have been fine. If the dr saw the sac he would know it's good , I'm so sorry to make u worry, u really don't need to


Wish now I hadn't mentioned it:dohh: I'm a nervous wreck as it is without making everyone else worry


----------



## hilslo

Lol - having a previous ectopic has turned us all into worry warts!


----------



## ladyluck84

Agreed!! but it's our turn to be happy now! : )


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes I'm a worry wart too but ladyluck is right, it's our turn to br happy!


----------



## wantjust1more

Well af showed up three days ago, but it's okay i'm still hopeful and onto iui #2 this cycle, with it being Natural no clomid or femara. FX'd this is it!!!


----------



## ladyluck84

Think she is about to show for me too. But at least then I will know my dates. I have no idea at the moment!


----------



## c.m.c

my HCG came back at over 10,000 its defo doubling every 48hrs!!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Way to stay positive  I got prego my second IUI back in April so two times is the charm! :)



wantjust1more said:


> Well af showed up three days ago, but it's okay i'm still hopeful and onto iui #2 this cycle, with it being Natural no clomid or femara. FX'd this is it!!!


----------



## babey

10 days ago I had surgery to remove my 7 week old eptopic pregnancy. They tried to save as much of my right tube as possible because my left one was badly scarred, meaning its very unlikely I will fall pregnant naturally :( I would love to hear of any success stories from anyone who had been through a similar experience! My partner and I would love to have a baby! I'm still feeling very depressed about losing my baby. 

Xx

Ealtly Miscarriage 2010
Eptopic at 7 weeks August 2103


----------



## ladyluck84

Great news cmc


----------



## c.m.c

babey said:


> 10 days ago I had surgery to remove my 7 week old eptopic pregnancy. They tried to save as much of my right tube as possible because my left one was badly scarred, meaning its very unlikely I will fall pregnant naturally :( I would love to hear of any success stories from anyone who had been through a similar experience! My partner and I would love to have a baby! I'm still feeling very depressed about losing my baby.
> 
> Xx
> 
> Ealtly Miscarriage 2010
> Eptopic at 7 weeks August 2103

Hello

I'm so sorry for your losses. Have you investigated Ivf?


----------



## Peacenik

babey said:


> 10 days ago I had surgery to remove my 7 week old eptopic pregnancy. They tried to save as much of my right tube as possible because my left one was badly scarred, meaning its very unlikely I will fall pregnant naturally :( I would love to hear of any success stories from anyone who had been through a similar experience! My partner and I would love to have a baby! I'm still feeling very depressed about losing my baby.
> 
> Xx
> I'm so sorry for your loss Babey.


----------



## ladyluck84

Babey what have they said to your about the future are they going to refer you to a specialist?


----------



## babey

Thank you ladies :)

I am entitled to IVF on the NHS which is great, it just seems a lot to take in at the moment. They said we would need to 'try' for a year before we could even get the ball rolling with IVF though, which seems pointless knowing my tubes are badly damaged! :( We never realised we wanted a baby this much until we lost. I guess we are still grieving and need time to think about our options. I hate moping around but I just feel like it's so unfair! Xx


----------



## ladyluck84

Do you need to be trying for another year? just wondering as I have had 2 losses but they said they would refer me after 18 months of trying in total


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ok they called and I am not happy...they said my blood was 2,041 and she said that was normal because I am doubling (At 4 weeks I was 131 and two days later was 351 and today is exactly 5 weeks) but I feel like I should be more than that...so I am just so worried..I was 6,000 last time I had my ectopic and I was 6w3d I want to see if they would let me come Friday....I dunno...I want to cry :(


----------



## c.m.c

Amcolecchi said:


> Ok they called and I am not happy...they said my blood was 2,041 and she said that was normal because I am doubling (At 4 weeks I was 131 and two days later was 351 and today is exactly 5 weeks) but I feel like I should be more than that...so I am just so worried..I was 6,000 last time I had my ectopic and I was 6w3d I want to see if they would let me come Friday....I dunno...I want to cry :(

Your numbers are perfect. If you double those you will be 8000 at 6 weeks this time and that's great:thumbup:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you ladies! I guess it's just so easy to get worked up about it, you know? My husband and I sat down and realized the last time I had my ectopic I was only like 550 at 5 weeks so I am doing A LOT better than last time...ahh 8 more days lol..trying to take one day at a time now!


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies just thought i'd pop in. Bad news from me I'm afraid. Two scans over thr past few days have shown that i was having twins. Baby b had already died a few days prior and todays scan showed baby a's heart has now stopped beating too. 3 babies in 4 months. Heart broken doesn't come close.

They were def both in my uterus this time though so fingers crossed for next time. 
Might take a break for a bit though. 

Good luck ladies. xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hilso-I am so sorry girl!!! I know there is nothing I can say or do that will make you feel better but definitely try to stay positive. You got prego with twins with one tube and they were in the right area! You are moving along in the right direction. PLEASE take care of yourself and get plenty of rest and when you are fully ready we will all be here for you!:hugs:


----------



## Peacenik

hilslo said:


> Hi ladies just thought i'd pop in. Bad news from me I'm afraid. Two scans over thr past few days have shown that i was having twins. Baby b had already died a few days prior and todays scan showed baby a's heart has now stopped beating too. 3 babies in 4 months. Heart broken doesn't come close.
> 
> They were def both in my uterus this time though so fingers crossed for next time.
> Might take a break for a bit though.
> 
> Good luck ladies. xx

I'm so sorry Hilslo. It's so unfair. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## c.m.c

hilslo said:


> Hi ladies just thought i'd pop in. Bad news from me I'm afraid. Two scans over thr past few days have shown that i was having twins. Baby b had already died a few days prior and todays scan showed baby a's heart has now stopped beating too. 3 babies in 4 months. Heart broken doesn't come close.
> 
> They were def both in my uterus this time though so fingers crossed for next time.
> Might take a break for a bit though.
> 
> Good luck ladies. xx

I'm so sorry hilslo:hugs:

It's just so shocking to lose 3 in that time it's so unfair:hugs:

I truly hope there is a rainbow very soon for you. I feel devastated for you. I feel like I know what us ectopic girls have been through and this s just devastating after an ectopic


----------



## sandyhen85

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on for ages, last months cycle was so messed up and I didn't take it very well, so decided to calm it on everything including my obsessing on all the different threads on here haha 

I decided to just temp this month, i used OPKs for the first time last month and they just made me crazy, I couldnt distinguish a positive from a negative and the digi ones are not available here in Thailand. So far things are going better this month, im a lot calmer thats for sure. My temps say I ovulated on Cd10 (wed 7th Aug) and they are so far remaining high. I started getting tender bbs on 2dpo which I thought was crazy, but I've only ever had tenderness the 2 times I've been pregnant. Today I am 8DPO and when I woke up today for work I actually felt like crying when I put my bra on, they hurt so much, but it was also across my chest and through my upper arms which I've never had before...I posted in the 2week wait trying to find out if anyone has experienced this, but got no response, so I think maybe I'm just coming down with something. I'm going to do a test in the morning and go from there.

I am so thrilled for the ladies with your BFPs, amazing news - H&H 9 months to you. sorry to hear of the new ladies losses, I hope you're all doing ok (as well as can be of course). hilslo, I was so happy for you when i was reading the messages catching up with what's been going on, and then devastated for you when I got to the end and saw your last msg, my heart goes out to you and your partner...I don't know if there are any words that can make you feel better at this point, but I really hope you're doing ok x


----------



## ladyluck84

Nice to see you again sandyhen. Let us know how u get on with testing


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sandyhen-Welcome! Sometimes it's nice to get a break, you know? As for tender boobs I never got tender boobs till I was pregnant each time...so maybe it's a good sign :) When are you testing?


----------



## sandyhen85

Well Im only 9dpo today, but couldnt resist testing this morning...got a bfn, but i tested because my temp spiked again...on average my temp is the low side of 96 but its just below 98now and was 97.5 for a few days before today. These are the highest ive had in the 3months ive been temping...i know its super early still though. Today my stomach feels full of gas, again a symptom i had before and im feeling some pressure in the pelvic area...i dont want to get my hopes up, but keeping everything crossed. how is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sandy-I tested at 10 DPO and got a BFN and I had slight cramping and then at 14 DPO got my BFP! So it's definitely still early!!! FX for you!!


----------



## sandyhen85

Amcolecchi said:


> Sandy-I tested at 10 DPO and got a BFN and I had slight cramping and then at 14 DPO got my BFP! So it's definitely still early!!! FX for you!!

That's really good to know thank you...did you have any other symptoms around this point? The only symptoms I had the last two times were tender breasts and the smell/taste of garlic made me gag. The last time on 12dpo i also felt really faint when i was at work, because i had been so busy and had forgotten to eat, i had the same thing before my mc last year, so knew to test last time (ectopic) I've been sensible these past 2 months, making sure i eat plenty each day although today i woke up early at 10am starving and have been eating all day (i work 2pm-10:30pm so wake up about 1pm each day and normally don't eat until about 4pm because I'm not a fan of eating too early, so being woken at 10am is new to me too) anyone else get really hungry at this point? Might drop into the two and ask there too. 

Thanks again amcolecchi


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sandy-wow garlic smell? That's something I have never heard before! I have woken up hungry before too..I try to eat like Breakfast, snack, lunch, sometimes a snack and dinner and a small snack..this makes me feel less sick too! My only other symptoms is peeing ALL THE TIME! Like no joke I went pee came back and not even 5 minutes later I had to pee again hahaa...FX for you!!!! I am hoping you get ur BFP!! I go to my u/s next week and I am petrified it is ectopic again...so I am hoping and praying it is not!!


----------



## sandyhen85

Haha garlic, yeh! I didn't know I was pregnant with my mc, but when i think of the odd things that kept happening that should have signalled something in my brain, the smell of garlic on a guys breath at work making me want to vomit and pass out is something that stands out strong in my brain..2nd time around, my other half got fried chicken for dinner one night and it tasted like it had been soaked in garlic. He buys fried chicken all the time, so I asked why he had bought it from some place new this time, but he said he hadnt. I said it tastes like its been soaked in garlic this time and he said it always tastes like this...I couldnt eat it and knew something was up at that point. That was the Thursday I think and I got my bfp on the Monday which I think was 12dpo but it was possibly 13, because it was ectopic I never got dates confirmed.

Never really experienced the peeing thing, sounds like a nightmare though haha I hope it calms down soon for you. I fully understand how youre felling now prior to your u/s, I think it's a worry every woman in our shoes will experience once they get another bfp...I have my FX'd for you that everything is fine this time around and I will be keeping an eye out for updates on here.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sandy-ya I do the same thing! I look back and i'm like you know I had a lot of cramping, I thought cramping was normal and it is on and off but not all the time, you know? Garlic is so funny! Well hopefully u do get ur bfp this time since you have no garlic smell!!! KMFX for you too!!!


----------



## sandyhen85

Whoop whoop got a bfp on Sunday at 11dpo and blood confirmed my hcg is at 86.50 today 13dpo, now for the 48hour testing to check they double and scan in 2weeks - fingers crossed it will all be ok, so far I feel different to last time, and hcg was 18 at this point with the ectopic so I really am praying this is it. Any news with anyone else?


----------



## c.m.c

Sandy that's amazing news...congrats!!! Yeah for us one tubers!!


----------



## sandyhen85

Thanks c.m.c, we were very lucky because i ovulated 4days early on cd10 which was only 2days after my p stopped. on cd14 i realised my temps showed ovulation on cd10 and i worked out that we had dtd once before and once the day of o..I really thought I didn't have a chance because of it...there is a god  

how is everything going with you so far, I saw on another thread you have your scan this week...fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## c.m.c

It's funny my BFP month was an early O too. I thought I'd be out!!

Yes scan tomorrow. Bit scary but I suppose that's understandable. How are you feeling so far?


----------



## AllieK

Hi, ladies--

I was hoping I could join your thread. I was on here (baby and bump) last fall after my first ectopic treated with Methotrexate (no surgery). I waited three months and tried again and got pregnant on my first try. Soon after, they saw I had ovulated from both sides and saw one baby in the uterus (with a heartbeat) and one baby in my tube. Heterotopic pregnancy. I had emergency surgery to remove my left tube and the baby. They said my right tube looked great. I continued to carry my baby for another 9 weeks. He was healthy and growing at both my 9 week scan and my 12 week scan. At my 16 week appointment, he no longer had a heartbeat. I was devasted. I've now lost 3 babies in 9 months.

We weren't sure if it's because I had to have the surgery that took his life, or the fact that they tested me for stuff and found out I have Factor V Leiden, which means my blood clots more easily than others. (Even though I've had two live babies in 2007 and 2009).

So, now I only have one tube. We actively tried last month (2nd period after my loss), but I got a BFN I had my third period since my loss on August 9th and I'm just about to O.

I'm scared I won't get pregnant again with only one tube, but your stories are SO encouraging!!!

I've had 7 pregnancies. 1 and 2 were early miscarriages, #3 was my DD, #4 was my DS, #5 was my ectopic, and #6 and 7 were my twins (heterotopic). I'm hoping for one more take home baby!!!

--Allison

(I'm 32 and live in Iowa, United States)


----------



## sandyhen85

c.m.c how odd that we were both early, maybe everyone should be dtd early lol good luck today though, ill be keeping everything crossed for you

so far had some minor symptoms come and go but do have majorly sore boobs which was wat had me testing so early, cramping the last few days, a little more hungry and a cold that wont go away...i want more symptons tho for piece of mind...keep checking my temp is high and that my boobs still hurt...i know tat once ive had a few betas the worrying will calm slightly and then more so after the first scan. how about you, how are you feeling?

Alliek welcome and i am so sorry for your losses. the ladies here are all great. i felt exactly the same as you after two cycles where i couldnt pinpoint ovulation at all then this last cycle i ovulated straight after my p finished and managed to catch it 4.5 months after my op so good luck and as hard as it is, try to stay positive x x


----------



## c.m.c

i will post a pic later, im just nipping on here very quickly. had a scan today. there was a second sac that never developed. but thankfully there was a little bean with a hearbeat in the other, larger good sac!!!

will catch up with you all when i get home.

welcome allie...so sorry for your losses...i had a heterotopic too...its soooo rare!! did you have fertility treatment? usualy only happens then but i was just a random one who had it.

hope you get your bfp soon fx for you!!!!


----------



## AllieK

Hi guys! :) Thanks for the welcome! CMC-- No, I had NO fertility treatments. I've always gotten pregnant very very easily (1st try). I go to a major university hospital and they were all shocked. All of the specialists were discussing me because I was a woman who naturally conceived heterotopic twins! One said because I conceived naturally, it was really more like 1 in 100,000 chance instead of 1 in 30,000!

So you and I are the same. Last October, I had my first ectopic. Ultrasound showed that I ovulated from both ovaries that time as well! We never saw a second baby that time, though. I guess my body likes dropping two eggs at once!!

Congrats on all your BFPs! I really hope I can follow you. I think I just ovulated yesterday or today. Fx!!! :)


----------



## c.m.c

Allie I'm the same...dr was so shocked. There was 2 sacs this time too so looks like I fire out 2 too!!

Oooooo FX for u this month!!!


----------



## AllieK

Thanks, CMC. I so desperately want a BFP!

So nervous about my one tube left. I hope it gets the job done!


----------



## c.m.c

As my hubby says We were given 2 tubes for a reason. I got my BFP 6 weeks after surgery so I ave a good feeling for u!!!

Did you know that if you O from your tubeless side the other tube can still brush close enough past to get the egg anyway? Unreal what our bodies are capable of


----------



## Amcolecchi

CMC-I did know that because I ovulated from my right side and my left tube caught is and that's when I had the ectopic! And I know I ovulated from the right side because we did an IUI then!!! This when when I got prego it was naturally so I am hoping that's on our side!! I go in 3 hours for my u/s ...I am so nervous I want to puke and I am sooo afraid to go! lol


----------



## sandyhen85

good luck today am....will be thinking of you. cmc so glad your scan went well the other day. my doc also told me about your tubes being able to catch eggs from the ovary on the other side.. pretty sure i ovulated on the side with the tube this time and caught it. had my beta done at 11:55pm tuesday night (13dpo) and levels were 86.50 and then 35hours later they were 163.84 so 9shy of being double but wasnt 48hours so doc was happy. shes still concerned about me tho so said to take extra rest etc over the next couple of weeks until we can scan...have another beta next tuesday so fingers crossed for that. what symptoms have you ladies had so far? mine are coming, going and then coming again at the mo lol


----------



## sandyhen85

oops double post


----------



## c.m.c

AM I'm thinking of you!! Hope it's going well


Sandy.....ur numbers look good. FX this for ur scan...how soon will they do it?


----------



## sandyhen85

I think they will do it as soon as they think my hcg is high enough...I believe they have to be 1200, mine should be no less than 800 on tuesday, but if by chance they are higher then i think she will try to scan...this week has been so super slow though, just want to have it done now


----------



## sandyhen85

sandyhen85 said:


> I think they will do it as soon as they think my hcg is high enough...I believe they have to be 1200, mine should be no less than 800 on tuesday, but if by chance they are higher then i think she will try to scan...this week has been so super slow though, just want to have it done now

Actually, I just thought...on Tuesday ill technically only be 4w1d from lmp (20days since ovulation) so I think that would be way too early regardless of the hcg level wouldn't it?


----------



## c.m.c

Yip you can see a sac at 5 weeks but usually not a hb to 6 .
My HCG was 10338 at 4+6 and only a sac seen


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ya my doctor wouldn't do a u/s till 6 weeks! Just went today and saw my little bean in there with a heart beating away!! I tried to upload the pics but I suck at it lol!


----------



## sandyhen85

I may have to wait another few weeks then...yikes!! CMC, you might be able to help me actually because you too ovulated early, how are you being dated...from lmp still even though your cycle would have been shorter? It sounds so strange to think I am just 3w5d if I go by lmp, but I'm actually 16days since o already

Am that's great news that it went so well, I bet it feels like a weight has been lifted off your shoulders now...really pleased for you x x


----------



## c.m.c

Yes just since lmp....they won't change your dates on your first scan unless your 7days out and at 20weeks they won't change dates unless you're 10 days out 

I always O early. With dd I was always measuring 6 days ahead but they never changed my dates. She was born at 39+6 which I thought was late lol


----------



## sandyhen85

Wow so I'm 3w5d that means I have even longer in the 12 week wait lol

Thanks for helping me clear that up x


----------



## AllieK

Congrats on the heartbeat, AM!!!!

I'm so glad I found you ladies. You give me so much hope to conceive again with one tube. You are all success stories in my book. HUGS!

Sandy, the wait is SO long. It seems like we are always waiting. Waiting to ovulate, then waiting to test, then waiting for ultrasound, then waiting to get past 12 weeks....ahh!!

I hope to join you soon! Yes, my ultrasound with my last pregnancy (my heterotopic) was also at 6 weeks. They saw a baby in the uterus with a heartbeat, so we thought all was good! Until I had bleeding later on that week which led to another ultrasound and they saw that I had ovulated from both ovaries....so, because of my previous ectopic, they looked closer, and that's when they found the other baby. In the same tube as my previous ectopic. 

Oh well, the faulty tube is gone! Come on, right tube, you can do it!


----------



## maybebayb

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join?
I had an ectopic pregnancy last year in October. I was 6 wks 2 days when I had the surgery but had been in hospital for a week and a half before that with expectant management/ they still couldn't determine if it was an ectopic because my hcg numbers where increasing then dropping (indicating I was expelling the ectopic on my own) and back to creeping up again. 
I had my right ovary previously removed due to cysts a number of years ago so really I only had one functioning side and this was my only chance of getting pregnant naturally. 
Before the surgery I begged them not to remove my tube so they left it in but told me in was in pretty poor shape. 
Fast forward to July this year and I were booked into have a HSG done to check on my tubes and results showed my left tube was blocked. I was devastated as that was the side with my remaining ovary.
Well a few days ago I had the most awful metal taste in my mouth when I ate or drunk anything so I tested and got a BFP! I couldn't believe it. I had been told I would need to do ivf to get pregnant. 
I'm still super nervous as it could be another ectopic and have to wait for a scan and more bloods.
I had bloods drawn on Friday two days ago at 11dpo and they were 28, tomorrow will be the next set and I am praying for nice rise. 

Congrats to you all who have got bfps and don't give up those who don't!


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi ladies I'm back from my holidays, hope your all well! Welcome baybe.


----------



## c.m.c

Maybe....congrats!! My FX all is well for you!!

Welcome back ll84!!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you!!! Ahhh that scares me!! I am praying that that doesn't happen to me you or anyone!! How many DPO? Are you guys trying naturally or getting fertility help? I got my ectopic with and IUI and I blame the meds I was on...this month when we tried it was 2 months after the surgery and no meds...so I am hoping and praying it was the meds that caused the ectopic! 



AllieK said:


> Congrats on the heartbeat, AM!!!!
> 
> I'm so glad I found you ladies. You give me so much hope to conceive again with one tube. You are all success stories in my book. HUGS!
> 
> Sandy, the wait is SO long. It seems like we are always waiting. Waiting to ovulate, then waiting to test, then waiting for ultrasound, then waiting to get past 12 weeks....ahh!!
> 
> I hope to join you soon! Yes, my ultrasound with my last pregnancy (my heterotopic) was also at 6 weeks. They saw a baby in the uterus with a heartbeat, so we thought all was good! Until I had bleeding later on that week which led to another ultrasound and they saw that I had ovulated from both ovaries....so, because of my previous ectopic, they looked closer, and that's when they found the other baby. In the same tube as my previous ectopic.
> 
> Oh well, the faulty tube is gone! Come on, right tube, you can do it!


----------



## sandyhen85

maybebayb how was your second betas, i hope there was a nice rise. really sorry to read what happened before, but how wonderful to get pregnant naturally...i really hope its all ok.

ladyluck welcome back...how was the break, nice and relaxing?

how are the rest of you ladies doing?

i had my 3rd beta test today, at 15dpo they were 163.84 and now at 19dpo theyre 1288.74, so they tripled in 4 days....scan 1 week today eeeekkk


----------



## c.m.c

Sandy...good numbers FX it goes well with the scan


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sorry if you ladies saw this in a another post but today I am having some pelvic pressure, nothing too bad and it comes and goes but it's different than the other cramping so I just want to make sure I am ok..I got the u/s Friday and showed a baby with a heartbeat so I am starting to get concerned!


----------



## ladyluck84

Amcolecchi hope your ok. Can you get another scan to check? Have you spoken to a doctor?

The break was lively thank you. I'm actually going away again tomorrow. Hubby is taking me away so we are not at home for what would have been out due date


----------



## maybebayb

So my betas have gone from 28 at 11dpo to 127 at 14 dpo, a doubling time of about 34 hours so far so good but I'm still pretty anxious until I get a scan when they get above 1000.. If I can get that far.. Last time I only got to 600


----------



## sandyhen85

ladies, has anyone had beige coloured cm? had such a scare earlier when i went to the toilet and saw this beige in my underwear...keeping an eye on it but a little worried...could it have anything to do with the progesterone i started yesterday?

Am please keep us updated and try for another scan, have you had any bleeding...im sure everything is fine but fingers crossed for you

maybebayb thats a good progression fingers crossed for you when is your next test?

ladyluck i think going away together is a lovely idea i hope you are able to somewhat enjoy it x


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies!!! So I think it was just constipation/gas....as soon as that went away I felt way better! Hahaha it 's the first time I have had both and I don't like it hahaha! But thank you for every one who was concerned...when I went to the u/s they said everything was fine. But since the ectopic before everything I feel I freak out hahaha ....

maybe-your numbers are doubling though which is awesome! Will you keep going back to get checked? KMFX for you :)

Sandy-could that be implantation? I never took progesterone but it could be a side effect!


----------



## sandyhen85

Am, so glad you're feeling better...fully understand the freaking out bit, I think we're all the same. I'm finding the secret part harder than I thought I would...I sit next to a pregnant lady and just want to keep asking her stuff, but I know I can't.

The beige cm has stopped and it's back to white. someone has said that progesterone can change cm, so hopefully that's the cause. No major pains, so fingers crossed all is ok.


----------



## AllieK

AM--- I wouldn't be worried about heterotopic for you. They really were concerned because they saw I had ovulated from BOTH ovaries.....so that made them wonder. At your ultrasound, I'm sure they saw one baby, and one corpus luteum cyst (that's what shows on ultrasound from the ovary you ovulated from).

I'm glad you felt it was just gas/constipation! Unfortunately, that's very common in pregnancy!!!

Sandy, pregnancy just has so much weird cm in it....I wouldn't worry! I always felt like I had wet underwear! There is just so much more "stuff" in pregnancy!

I'm pretty sure I ovulated Saturday or Sunday, so I'm only about 2 dpo. I'm in the two week wait! I sure hope I get a BFP.

AM---no, we are not doing fertility treatments. I have never done fertility treatments, I've always gotten pregnant naturally. My last two pregnancies, I ovulated from both ovaries, so I hope my right ovary will be releasing an egg into to my remaining right tube!!!!


----------



## maybebayb

Amcolecchi said:


> maybe-your numbers are doubling though which is awesome! Will you keep going back to get checked? KMFX for you :)

Yep every 48 hours until I am scannable really. I'm still worried, this is the most stressful time of my life! At least my doctor is really good and is looking after me. 

is anyone else getting pain?
I'm getting niggles on my left side which are feeling a bit ectopicy (but no bleeding this time) but I've had that since I had my op last year. I wish I could just look inside my uterus and see what was going on!


How is everyone feeling?
I'm feeling a wee sick in the morning but it could be nerves.


----------



## c.m.c

Maybe I know what's its like it was also extremely stressful fir me too......once you get a scan it's defo a weight off!!

Rem your numbers are good so far. Try to be positive. Mine were 67 at first HCG test then my 4+6 they were over 10,000


----------



## sandyhen85

Alliek good luck with your tww, I'm sorry, but I can't remember if you said you're temping or not?

Maybe, was today the day for your next beta test, how was it?

How are things going with you c.m.c?

I keep thinking I don't feel pregnant, but actually when i think about it all together all the odd feelings im having are actually symptoms:
I'm feeling a little queasy throughout the days, but eating a couple of mints helps that, but it gets worse wen im trying to sleep. I work 2-10:30pm so do not wake up until 1pm...been getting a good 10 hours sleep a night, but then feel like I might fall asleep at my desk by 8pm lol by 9 I have a headache...getting twinges on both sides, constipated and gassy, peeing a lot more and have a cold I just can't shake...I never thought I would feel so happy about feeling so crappy lol 

how is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Amcolecchi

I am good! Pain on the left and right side is normal :) I am not having any MS but lots of hearburn hahaha and tiredness! I go in 7 days for another scan I will be 8 weeks :)


----------



## maybebayb

Had my 3rd betas yesterday. I can't bring myself to call the doc for results incase they are bad. Will have my 4th lot tomorrow. I feel so sick this morning , dry reaching and feeling generally blah. 
Still getting twinges which I try to ignore. 
Sometimes I feel really positive and then sometimes I feel very negative and I am convinced its only a matter of time before I lose this baby too. It should only be One more week till I'm scannable. Can't wait!


How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## maybebayb

Ok so I 'manned up' and called, beta's have gone from 127 to 302 in about 45 hours, doubling time of 36 hours. So far so good. :D


----------



## Amcolecchi

Maybe-that is awesome!!! Mine doubled every 36 hours too!! When is your first ultrasound?!


----------



## sandyhen85

maybe thats great news, so releived for you... im counting down the days until my scan on monday too.

I got called into a meeting as soon as i started work today and 3hours later we were still in it and i hadnt eaten, it felt like torture my stomach was so hungry and kept making noises, but i cant excuse myself in order to get food because no one knows. The other pregnant lady at my work is allowed to though....bring on 12 weeks haha


----------



## c.m.c

Maybe that's great sooooo glad that the rise was big


----------



## maybebayb

thank you ladies, It's great to have you girls knowing how stressful this is!

I'm thinking the way my hcg is rising I might try for a scan for Wednesday, I'll call either my doctor or midwife on Monday and get her to send my referral through. Thankfully I will get an urgent scan so no need to book days before hand. 

Off to get more bloods done today (its Friday morning here) and then I'll repeat on Monday and then if they're all good I will stop doing them and rely on ultra sounds.
My arms are such a mess from the countless bloods and drips I have had in over the last year!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, I'm going to have a quiet one again (read: paranoid lol)

xx


----------



## maybebayb

Today bloods 763, that's from 302, so a good increase in 47 hours. A 35 hour doubling time. I really hope this is a good sign! Still getting stabbing pain which sux though


----------



## sandyhen85

Maybe so glad things are going so well now, and you should be over 1500 by Monday which means they should see something on a scan. I know what you mean about all the blood draws showing on your arms, but it'll be worth it 

I get pains on both sides around my scar tissue and it can be quite sharp, could yours have anything to do with scarring?


----------



## sandyhen85

Ps...I'm going to spend the weekend sleeping in hope that It will go super quick, because I have my scan First thing Monday eeeeekkkkkk To say I am nervous would be such an understatement xx


----------



## maybebayb

It could very well be scar tissue pain but I don't know. Ever since the the op I get random sharp pain on my left side where it happened but no quite as often as what I have been experiancing lately. 
How far along are you sandy? Can't wait to hear about your scan! Are you doin betas?


----------



## AllieK

That's so great that everyone's numbers look so good! I can't believe you are almost to your scans! Yay!

Yep, I'm about 5 dpo here. I think I could test in about a week. I want this so badly. It seems to have happened quickly for all of you, even with one tube!! I hope that's me, too.

Sandy, yes I'm temping! Here is my chart:

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sandyhen85

Maybe, every month I was getting sharp and dull pains where my right tube was, especially at ovulation, but now it is more often. I'm sure my bean has implanted on that side which is why the scarring keeps hurting. I think cmc said she kept getting pains at ovulation too, but not sure if she's getting them more now though...cmc how are you feeling?

From lmp I am 4w5d so pretty much the same as you however, i ovulated super early so im going with 5w3d because then timelines of growth fit in better.....For instance I had beta at midnight on 13dpo (i panicked so went to hospital at night haha) and it was 86.50, but that made me 3w1d pregnant and all the books said implantation hadn't happened yet, but clearly it had for my hcg to be that high, so I'm saying 5w3d until doc tells me otherwise on Monday  I also had 2 other betas...15dpo (but only 35hours after the first) hcg was 163.84 and then 4 days later at 19dpo they were 1288.74 so looking good and doc said if I go this coming Monday she will scan to check bean is in the right place this time...not sure we'll see much, but I'll be happy just to see a sac and yolk in the right place to be honest...2 previous pegnancies and I didn't get a scan picture with either of them, so fingers crossed I get a beautiful one this time with some hope that bean is ok...do you think your doc might try to scan you Monday as well if your beta is above 1500 by then, or will you need to wait a few more days?

Alliek, temps are rising nicely at the mo, I'm not an expert at temping, but I hope they stay high for you. Fingers are crossed for you....any symptoms at all? 

Has anyone heard from hilslo at all? Hilslo, if you read this I've been thinking of you and hope youre ok x x


----------



## c.m.c

Hi everyone!

I got my BFP 2nd month but I did have awful O pains the first month after surgery 

To be honest I still get pains but I know it's probably adhesions and healing so I think you're right it's just from surgery!

Try not to worry your numbers are super super good and the never happens with ctopic s


----------



## maybebayb

Oh yes don't even get started on how painful ovulation was after the surgery! I could always feel o pains but after the op it was like they were on steroids!
This weekend has gone surprisingly fast, yesterday I were so tired, had a great arvo nap for a few hours lol, I could get used to this ;)

Can't wait for bloods tomorrow, I am thinking I should be at around 2000, maybe a bit less. 
I can't have scan on Monday really as me and the other half are self employed and it's our other staffers day off so we both have to be at work, Tuesdays are rather busy too so I think Wednesday will suit if my doctor agrees to it. Can't freaking wait!

Do you know if you always get bleeding with ectopics? I havn't had any thank god so I am hoping it's a good sign. Last time I had a wee bleed the day I were due for AF and I thought I were having a chemical but then bloods a few days later showed I were pregnant. They were 77 I recall at 15 dpo and then only 117 at 17dpo but then rose to 350 at 19dpo. Was in hospital before I made it to the next betas with bleeding and pain, oh the pain, it was horrific!

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## sandyhen85

Not sure if bleeding is always present in ectopics, I had hcg levels that weren't doubling and old blood, but no pain...even the day they rushed me in for surgery and the doc was jabbing me where the baby was in the tube I was fine, just sciatic nerve pain right by my groin for 2 days earlier on that week...she said I must have a high pain threshold...don't think she would say that if she had seen me during my mc last year though, that was pure agony...fever, vomiting, contractions, waters breaking, bleeding...THE LOT!! I'm glad I didn't have to go through pain again with the ectopic, it sounds just as bad if not worse for a rupture.

Keep us updated on your numbers tomorrow, but all of yours have doubled, so I really think you're safe this time which is fantastic. Glad to hear your Weekend is going quick. will you be up to much today? So far...yesterday proper dragged for me, but hoping today will go quicker...just chilling at home with oh and a bunch of movies. it's our 3 year anniversary tomorrow and we have the scan, so I'm hoping for a lovely present 

How is everyone else's weekend going?


----------



## c.m.c

I think spotting is normal with ectopics but I didn't have tht....just had excruciating pain! Even up my backside sorry tmi!!! 

Nothing's normal really...


But I do know that ectopics very very very rarely double the HCG

What I took as a good sign this time was an early positive.

With my ectopic my preg test was still neg even the day after AF didn't show.....took about 3 days post AF due for a faint positive.


Wednesday ...my FX for the scan...at least you'll be 5 and a half weeks so you could get more reassurance than a Monday scan!


----------



## maybebayb

It's so hard to not over analyze everything! I finally found some research that says only 6.4% of ectopics will have normal hcg rises so the chances of an IUP are with me :D


its nearly bed time here so blood tests in less than 12 hours, eeeee, never been so excited to be stabbed before haha

will let you girls know when I get results, hopefully before the end of the day!


----------



## maybebayb

sandyhen.. so excited for your ultrasound today! can't wait to hear all about it, sending you positive vibes x


----------



## sandyhen85

Well, just had my scan...good news, sac is in the uterus not my tubes so super happy. Doc measured the sac as 5w3d which is 3 more than she was saying and 2 less than what I was saying, so its kind of meeting in the middle  we only saw the yolk sac though, no fetal pole...is this ok for 5w3d, I thought a pole should have been seen? Doc didn't seem worried, but she said we should wait 3 weeks until the next one...not sure how ill get through 21 days if a pole should have been seen


----------



## maybebayb

Yay that is great news sandy! I'm not entirely sure about the foetal pole thing but I'm pretty sure it doesn't usually appear until around 6 weeks. I'm having my scan in he morning! I wanted to do it on Wednesday but the booking lady was being a bitch and said I had to take the first available appointment as its an urgent scan, like wtf!! Weird.

So I'm excited and nervous at the same time . Wish I could have a nice stiff drink to take the egde off lol.



I'm so happy for you sandy! Now onto the next waiting game :p


----------



## sandyhen85

ohhh I thought it should appear at 5weeks so was worrying...I hope its 6weeks....she really scared me at one point when she measured it as 4w1d but then she did it again and it came up 5w3d....we should be roughly the same maybebayb so maybe i can compare my scan to yours tomorrow....thats a shame you couldnt get it on wednesday, i swear half the nurses/people pregnant women have to deal with at the doctors office are horrible to us, its like they dont understand at all. 

I was super nervous today, its oh and my 3year anniversary and yet I barely said a word to him until after the scan...feeling guilty now, but was scared so i hope he understands. 

Good luck for the morning, will be keeping you in my thoughts and cant wait to hear how it goes....just close your eyes and imagine youre having that stiff drink x x


----------



## maybebayb

Did you have a hcg draw the day of the scan? I haven't even got my bloods back yet but wanted to book in a scan before the place closed for the night thinking I could get a good time for Wednesday! So not even sure if I am over 2000 yet :/

13 hours to go but who's counting. I should be measuring 5+1 if I've got my o date right ...


----------



## sandyhen85

no, she told me not to get my bloods done because a scan would tell her more, i would have to be over 2000though because otherwise my levels havent doubled in a week...let us know once you get yours back fingers crossed for you x


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies...little update. Got a scan today good heartbeat seen
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sandyhen85

That's great cmc really glad everything is going well....was just about to upload my scan as I just got home from work....just the sac and yolk sac, but it's still amazing to see it right  when will your next scan be?


----------



## c.m.c

Sandy that's fab news for u too.....I only saw a sac at 5 weeks o that's great


----------



## sandyhen85

5w3d due May 2nd  3weeks until the next scan and I can't wait
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## c.m.c

Fab pic sandy!! When do u go back?


----------



## sandyhen85

Not until the 23rd, so ill be 8w3d then...it's going to drive me insane, I want to see the HB. but I am so relieved its in the right place this time. How about you, is this your last scan before 12weeks or will you go again before then?


----------



## c.m.c

Mmmm I'm sure il have another sneaky one before then lol 


I don't have my appt date yet...can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## sandyhen85

Lol I don't blame you at all, if I could have a sneaky one then I would too...no idea how I'm gonna do this 3 week wait, we still haven't told anyone yet either so it's a massive secret so just doesn't seem real yet.


----------



## c.m.c

FX 3 weeks will fly....though I'm do impatient so I know how u feel!!

I know we are the same....hoping to tell family at 12 weeks, even my mum who I see everyday doesn't know yet


----------



## sandyhen85

Oh wow how have you managed to keep it from her when you see her everyday? I haven't seen my family for over a year and just speaking to my mum and sister on the phone last week was so hard to not tell them.

How have your symptoms been, mine seem to be coming and going, it worries me for a day and then they come bk and I'm fine again.


----------



## maybebayb

So there is a wee baby in my uterus! Measuring 5+2 so bang on what I thought! No foetal pole yet like you sandy but there was a gest and yolk sac! My latest bloods were great too gone from 762 to 3021 in 72 hours :D

I'm going to go back at the end of next week for another scan and hopefully see the heartbeat.
I'm so relieved and amazed


----------



## sandyhen85

thats fantastic im so glad it all went well for you...now youve got another waiting game like me so you can see the heartbeat. did you get pictures?


----------



## maybebayb

Yup I've got a few pics with them pointing out the yolk sac etc, ill try upload later when I get to the computer :)
I'm not too worried about the heartbeat as I knew it would likely be too early for a foetal pole, I'm just going to trust that the heart will start beating this week sometime!


----------



## sandyhen85

yes for sure it will. so were 2days apart thats great  my concern yesterday was when she measured me at 4w1d, but im pretty sure a yolk sac cant be seen that earky so her second measurement must be correct


----------



## maybebayb

The second one sounds bang on!
So weird, the fertility nurse called me today with official results from the hsg I had in july, my left tube was completely blocked in one section and partially blocked in the other two. This baby must have taken the long way round! So amazing 

Can you not get a scan any earlier than 3 weeks away? I'm going to book mine for next Friday where I'll be close to 7 weeks.


----------



## sandyhen85

wow those results took ages to come through, you clearly have an extra special bean in there.

i might try go in earlier yes, going to see how I feel with the wait...i expect once youve had yours ill be super eager for mine from excitement


----------



## maybebayb

I kinda knew the results but not officially, I was supposed to have my fertility specialist appointment last week (and have a discussion about the results) but I rung and cancelled and asked if someone could call me back to talk about it.

https://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb474/charliestar7/fa74b529-7279-4d12-b6c2-57c94a7e3b46.jpg

here is one of the scan pics showing the sac. Hope it works?

if not a direct link:

https://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb474/charliestar7/fa74b529-7279-4d12-b6c2-57c94a7e3b46.jpg


----------



## Amcolecchi

Maybeb-that is awesome!!! Yayyyyy!!! So happy for you!!! :)


----------



## sandyhen85

Ahh maybe, they are great...can't wait to see the progress ones as well. 

Am how are things with you, have you had another scan?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sandy-Thanks for asking! I go tomorrow :) Super nervous still lol even though I saw the baby and heartbeat last time I get nervous every time I go haha..I think I will be nervous until the second trimester hahaa..how are you doing?


----------



## sandyhen85

I can understand exactly how you feel, at this stage we have no real idea of how they are doing, but once we get to the second trimester and feel movement I think we will relax somewhat.

I hope everything goes well tomorrow, drop us all an update afterwards

I'm doing well too thank you, scan was yesterday measured 5w3d and bean is in the right place, so I am really relieved...but have to wait 3 weeks for my next scan ahhhhh haha will try get in earlier than this if I can't handle the wait though, but going to try because then I will see more at that scan.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sandy-Thank you! Yes I will for sure!! Man 3 weeks sounds so far from now haha maybe you can get in sooner!! ;)


----------



## maybebayb

Can't wait to hear about you scan am!

Ugh I feel so sick this morning! I'm taking it as a good sign :D

How you ladies feeling? Hope you have a fab day x


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayy so this morning was great!!! I got to see the baby and hear the heartbeat!! It was at 157!!! Such a great morning! I am 7w4d he wants me to come back in two weeks, not sure why since everything is ok but maybe since the ectopic he is going to follow me thru the entire 1st trimester! But in two weeks is our wedding anniversary so we are excited to get another ultrasound! :)


----------



## maybebayb

awesome AM, I am so pleased for you. Just take the other ultrasound hehe (well as long as it's free)
Can't wait to see the heartbeat of our little pea, this week is seriously dragging!
Getting more bloods today at the doctors request, she want's to check the hcg is doing what its should but after that I am going to go thru my midwife for everything, I am meeting her on the 12 sept so excited, she sounds so lovely and is super prompt at calling me back etc, so unlike a midwife to actually be available when you want to ask something!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Maybe-so I was thinking a midwife too but with my insurance how do I find out if they are covered or not? I am so unfamiliar with the whole process!


----------



## c.m.c

AM great news on your scan!! We've got little raspberries this week!!!!!!


----------



## sandyhen85

Am, so glad everything went well with the scan and I would certainly take the extra one just for the chance to see bean again 

How did your bloods go maybe?

I told my boss today because things are getting very stressful and he's been shouting a lot to get things done, so I've been concerned about the stress levels because my doc told me to avoid all stress..He knows about my mc and ectopic and has always been very supportive and when I told him he was great and looked really chuffed for me...told me to leave early if I need to, make sure I take a break when I feel tired and any work that's stressing me too much then pass straight over to him...oh and he won't tell anyone  feeling a lot better now. just one more day until the weekend yey!


----------



## Amcolecchi

cmc-yayyy for raspberries!!

Sandy-not sure they took my blood right when I got there but never called me to tell me results...oh well lol And that is awesome your boss let you go home early! I wish more bosses would understand how bad stress is! When is your next scan?


----------



## maybebayb

Amcolecchi said:


> Maybe-so I was thinking a midwife too but with my insurance how do I find out if they are covered or not? I am so unfamiliar with the whole process!

I'm not really sure what system you have where you are (where are you anyway?)

here you just call a midwife and ask if they're available and bobs your uncle (they take about 5 woman a month) It's all free thank goodness. If for some reason you need to see a doctor its free as well if it's pregnancy related. I've been a bit naughty and double dipping into the system using both my midwife and doctor to get results, you're really only supposed to use one or the other :shrug:


----------



## maybebayb

sandyhen85 said:


> Am, so glad everything went well with the scan and I would certainly take the extra one just for the chance to see bean again
> 
> How did your bloods go maybe?
> 
> I told my boss today because things are getting very stressful and he's been shouting a lot to get things done, so I've been concerned about the stress levels because my doc told me to avoid all stress..He knows about my mc and ectopic and has always been very supportive and when I told him he was great and looked really chuffed for me...told me to leave early if I need to, make sure I take a break when I feel tired and any work that's stressing me too much then pass straight over to him...oh and he won't tell anyone  feeling a lot better now. just one more day until the weekend yey!


Good boss! I work with my partner so he knows lol. 

I actually forgot about blood results, will give the doc a call later in the arvo and ask. :D


----------



## Amcolecchi

Maybe-well I like in Akron, ohio. I have insurance through my husband from his work and when I go online it shows a bunch of ObGyn's but no midwives. but to be honest I will double dip too because my insurance covers it and I pay a crap ton for insurance I might as well!! but I had no idea midwives were free!


----------



## LynnC

Im a little late to join but glad i found you guys! 

I am 1 day post my laporascopy. Had 2 mtx shots with no luck so now i just had my right tube removed. Im still in the gas pain phase due to the surgery. :cry:

I feel inspired with your stories and still terrified for my future pregnancy. I was also diagnosed with endometriosis during the surgery. My doc told me to soon get back to ttc (after 1-2 cycles) to avoid worsen of endometriosis. He also performed hsg test for my left tube and it seemed to have a normal flow. 

Congrats to all the new soon to be mommies and so happy that your beans are in the right place! Hope you all have h&h pregnancies!!!! :hugs:


----------



## maybebayb

You may want to check what's the go in your county as from what I understand you don't get free medical in the states? I'm in New Zealand where our health system is free :)

Welcome Lynn I hope you have a speedy recovery, I'm not enirely sure about this but I heard when you get a mtx shot you should wait a couple cycles so the poison so to speak has left you system and your folic levels go back to normal. 
Anyway I hope you get your bfp soon and the little pea gets to the right spot! Xx


----------



## LynnC

maybebayb said:


> You may want to check what's the go in your county as from what I understand you don't get free medical in the states? I'm in New Zealand where our health system is free :)
> 
> Welcome Lynn I hope you have a speedy recovery, I'm not enirely sure about this but I heard when you get a mtx shot you should wait a couple cycles so the poison so to speak has left you system and your folic levels go back to normal.
> Anyway I hope you get your bfp soon and the little pea gets to the right spot! Xx

Thank you! Hows your baby pea doing? Hope it is dancing inside the uterus by now!


----------



## maybebayb

I hope so too! Haven't seen the heartbeat yet so still a little nervous but I'm sure everything is fine :)

Make sure you take it easy Hun, grief is a strange process but you will get thru it no matter how bad you feel xx


----------



## sandyhen85

next scan is on the 23rd, but i will run out of progesterone tablets at the end of next week and will have to go see the doc, so im hoping she will do it then haha

i dont think they have midwives in thailand...i think i will just see my gyno the whole time....might go back to the uk for the birth though, havent decided yet.


----------



## c.m.c

Lynn......welcome....ooooo I know what that gas pain is like...it's awful!!

I have friends with endometriosis and they have all got pregnant .....good news that your left tube is good....

We are all proof that you only need one tube!!!


----------



## maybebayb

Oh they gas pain is awful. So funny when I were in hospital for nearly two weeks they would ask me if I had shoulder tip pain several times daily and I never did then after the surgery I was all like I have shoulder tip pain now and they didn't care haha, was due to the gas of course. I found it ironic.

So latest bloods went from 3021 to 7517 in 72 hours, still rising beautifully :d


----------



## LynnC

maybebayb said:


> Oh they gas pain is awful. So funny when I were in hospital for nearly two weeks they would ask me if I had shoulder tip pain several times daily and I never did then after the surgery I was all like I have shoulder tip pain now and they didn't care haha, was due to the gas of course. I found it ironic.
> 
> So latest bloods went from 3021 to 7517 in 72 hours, still rising beautifully :d

What a lovely rising number! :hugs::happydance: cant wait for you to hear the heart beat soon.. Make sure you share with us :kiss: 

Yea I have gas pain all around my stomach and incisions soreness.. Ugh its killing me but after all somehow i still feel more mentally relaxed. :sleep: i now crave for everything but cant really eat anything besides liquid n soft food :coffee: 

Looking forward to catch up with you guys!!!:winkwink:


----------



## sandyhen85

LynnC welcome, sorry for some reason half of the new msgs on here did not show on my phone today when I checked, so I did not see yours. I am really sorry to hear about your loss. Like the other ladies here, I too understand the gas pain...I hope it doesn't last too long and you get back to feeling well soon 

Maybebayb fantastic numbers again today, all is going well yey xx


----------



## LynnC

sandyhen85 said:


> LynnC welcome, sorry for some reason half of the new msgs on here did not show on my phone today when I checked, so I did not see yours. I am really sorry to hear about your loss. Like the other ladies here, I too understand the gas pain...I hope it doesn't last too long and you get back to feeling well soon
> 
> Maybebayb fantastic numbers again today, all is going well yey xx

No worries Sandy. I see you are in Thailand. Must be a bit harder with the whole ectopic treatment.. Im actually going back to Taiwan soon after my ectopic is thinggy resolved. Hope i still can get a good/professional care in Asia later on. :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## sandyhen85

I had a mc here last August and had a nightmare on the night because I didn't know which hospital to go to and ended up at the worst one, they told me I needed a D&C but they couldn't help me, and sent me on my way 10minutes after I passed the baby/sac...oh and I had driven passed a different hospital earlier so we went there and it was great, they had a gyno called in from home and 30minutes later they were taking me down to theatre...the gyno was lovely and helped with my after treatment etc. so when I fell pregnant again this year I went back to her, she then looked after me for my ectopic. we had problems diagnosing it, but once we did she was sad for me and felt my tears etc...She is again looking after me and keeps telling me how she is happy for me, but worrying so wants me to be extra careful with everything I do...she is brilliant and I'm glad I went to that hospital....the only problem is that it's private and expensive :-(

I have not been to Taiwan, but I hope you will be able to find a good hospital there...it's usually the private more expensive ones, but some times it's worth paying a little extra I think.


----------



## LynnC

sandyhen85 said:


> I had a mc here last August and had a nightmare on the night because I didn't know which hospital to go to and ended up at the worst one, they told me I needed a D&C but they couldn't help me, and sent me on my way 10minutes after I passed the baby/sac...oh and I had driven passed a different hospital earlier so we went there and it was great, they had a gyno called in from home and 30minutes later they were taking me down to theatre...the gyno was lovely and helped with my after treatment etc. so when I fell pregnant again this year I went back to her, she then looked after me for my ectopic. we had problems diagnosing it, but once we did she was sad for me and felt my tears etc...She is again looking after me and keeps telling me how she is happy for me, but worrying so wants me to be extra careful with everything I do...she is brilliant and I'm glad I went to that hospital....the only problem is that it's private and expensive :-(
> 
> I have not been to Taiwan, but I hope you will be able to find a good hospital there...it's usually the private more expensive ones, but some times it's worth paying a little extra I think.

Oh my it sounds so adventurous! Good that you found a nice doctor. I heard in Asia the private ones are nice but expensive. However to have a good experienced doctor, public is the place to go to. But then again, at public places might be harder to communicate because of the language barrier. Glad that you know where to go now!

My turn to look for a good doctor soon..:dohh:


----------



## sandyhen85

Not sure that is the case here in Thailand. A lady at my work has been going to a public doctor here and at 7 months she was told that the baby had a condition (im afraid i cant remember the name) that would mean her babys facial features had never developed properly and the brain as well and that she should be prepared because it would mean that her baby would probably never have the social skills/abilities to live a normal life...she was devastated. it should have been noticed at 4 months the doc said, but he just didnt see it. He then had her visit him every week and every week he told her that for sure baby had this condition and he was so sorry. She spent the last two months of her pregnancy under a lot of stress and worry and of course was so upset...she gave birth last week to a beautiful baby girl who has no problems other than two webbed toes on one foot...the doctor couldnt have been more wrong...the other lady i work with thats pregnant has since left her public doctors and paid to be seen at a private one. It has certainly put me off the public ones here too.


----------



## LynnC

sandyhen85 said:


> Not sure that is the case here in Thailand. A lady at my work has been going to a public doctor here and at 7 months she was told that the baby had a condition (im afraid i cant remember the name) that would mean her babys facial features had never developed properly and the brain as well and that she should be prepared because it would mean that her baby would probably never have the social skills/abilities to live a normal life...she was devastated. it should have been noticed at 4 months the doc said, but he just didnt see it. He then had her visit him every week and every week he told her that for sure baby had this condition and he was so sorry. She spent the last two months of her pregnancy under a lot of stress and worry and of course was so upset...she gave birth last week to a beautiful baby girl who has no problems other than two webbed toes on one foot...the doctor couldnt have been more wrong...the other lady i work with thats pregnant has since left her public doctors and paid to be seen at a private one. It has certainly put me off the public ones here too.

Oh my! What a terrible doctor! :growlmad: im soeechless. Very confused with clinics in asia now!


----------



## c.m.c

Sandy I spent 3 nights in a hospital in Bangkok when on honeymoon...but I assume it was private as I had insurance ...I thought they were good but as you say they're different ones....can't believe what happened your friend!

Fingers crossed you get much better care very soon


----------



## sandyhen85

The hospital I go to here is great, it was the first one I went to last August that was awful, it was my own fault really because oh drove by one and said right lets go here its right next to our house anyway and I said no, I'm sure that's the one I've been told to avoid, so we carried on driving and ended up at an international one and I said yes, I think this is good...turns out I got them mixed up, the first one was the good one and the second was the one you should avoid oops. after the doc told me he couldn't help me I had to go elsewhere we just went straight to the first one which is where I still go now. 

C.m.c if you had your own private room then you were more than likely in a private hospital which are by far so much better...this is what I go to now, I don't care if it costs extra. the lady at my work was going to a public one where treatment etc was free or very very cheap. ie it cost her 10usd to give birth wheres it will cost me 1000usd in the hospital im going to. I would not trust the public ones unless it was something very minor like I cut my finger. 

Did you spend your whole honeymoon in Thailand c.m.c ? where did you go?


----------



## sandyhen85

LynnC said:


> sandyhen85 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure that is the case here in Thailand. A lady at my work has been going to a public doctor here and at 7 months she was told that the baby had a condition (im afraid i cant remember the name) that would mean her babys facial features had never developed properly and the brain as well and that she should be prepared because it would mean that her baby would probably never have the social skills/abilities to live a normal life...she was devastated. it should have been noticed at 4 months the doc said, but he just didnt see it. He then had her visit him every week and every week he told her that for sure baby had this condition and he was so sorry. She spent the last two months of her pregnancy under a lot of stress and worry and of course was so upset...she gave birth last week to a beautiful baby girl who has no problems other than two webbed toes on one foot...the doctor couldnt have been more wrong...the other lady i work with thats pregnant has since left her public doctors and paid to be seen at a private one. It has certainly put me off the public ones here too.
> 
> Oh my! What a terrible doctor! :growlmad: im soeechless. Very confused with clinics in asia now!Click to expand...

My best advise would be to go see a doctor and ask questions you already know the answers to, talk about your experience and see if they come up with the information you have already been given, that way you know if they know what they are talking about...the first hospital I went to last year I said I have pcos and they didn't know what I was talking about, when I saw the gyno at the second it was one of the first things I said to her and she knew exactly what it was, so I knew I was in good hands...I hope that helps


----------



## c.m.c

I spent it in Bangkok for a week or so...got ill and went to the seventh day Adventist hospital I think it was.....I was meant to go to Phuket but missed all our flights etc so we flew back home after I got out of hospital.....and went to Galway.....which isn't as fun but it's one of my fav places in the world !

We planned to go back but just haven't got around to it yet! I will get to the islands one day............il defo go November time not June next time.


----------



## maybebayb

how are you lovelies feeling?
I feel pretty crappy, tired and dry reaching every morning, nothing to really complain about though :D
Meeting my midwife in three days, excited! then I'll get a referral for a scan and book one in for early next week.. if I can wait that long hehe

can't wait to get past 6+2 as thats when I lost our little pea last time, I know this is totally different as not ectopic but its a milestone I feel I have to get past. 

hope you are all well xx


----------



## LynnC

Hope the scan is going to be joyful for you! 

Afm, im slowly recovering. It seems like everyday is a step toward recovery. Cant wait till the day i can walk faster, jump, run again or sleep comfortably. Still having mild bleeding. Dont even know when it will stop?!

Mmm do you know when is okay to have xxx? Its been over a month and i dont wanna lose that feeling haha:blush:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Maybe-I was the same way! I just wanted past 6w4d because that's when we found our ectopic too! My husband and I looked into midwives and we are going to meet with both an OBGYN and a midwife soon and make our decision! I might double dip too! I mean we pay for insurance so might as well use it!! lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lynn-I had surgery and we couldn't start trying till my blood levels were at 0, which took me about 8 weeks. After that I had my first period since the surgery and we tried and got prego! We were NOT thinking it would happen that fast but it did! You should ask your doctor to be safe! You want to make sure you heal properly!


----------



## sandyhen85

c.m.c i first came out here in november and it was lush, you should defo get back out here - maybe for baby's first holiday ;-)

Ladies, how often are you all getting twinges in your abdomen, Im concerned Im not getting enough - at 4 weeks I had them on and off all day, but the last week they seem to have calmed down a lot and Im not sure if that is normal...surely the bigger bean is getting the more I should have? I can't believe my scan isn't for another 2 weeks ahhhh

Amcolecchi, good idea to meet an OB and a midwife before making a decision, you can see who you feel more comfortable with, or double dip if need be...how are you feeling??

Maybebayb, Im feeling shite with you, spent the weekend in bed feeling like I was going to be sick every minute and felt like I had the flu...Came to work today to find out my Boss was taken into hospital over the weekend with the flu and one other guy is off with it too...GREAT!! The ladies I work with think I might be coming down with it because I have felt so bad all day, so I managed to sneak some of this Thai herbal drink off the pregnant lady for nausea...tastes/smells foul, but wow did it help Ive been on a roll for 2 hours now and yet I felt poo for 2.5 days - costs 12baht (20p in the uk or 10 cents in the US)to buy it in a shop, so you can guess what I'll be buying later 

Lynn, my doc told us to wait 3 months before trying again, but that's because I had the metho shot - I had to wait a month before I could DTD because it was just too painful, but everyone is different and you will know when you feel ready


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sandy-I was the same way with the twinges!! They all of the sudden stopped and I freaked out...but don't worry they come back but not as often and sometimes I don't even feel them! So you are totally okay :) I feel good! No MS! Just tired really. Not craving any food yet either...just wishing I could be in the 2nd trimester already..so September needs to fly by hahaa! How else are you feeling by the way?


----------



## sandyhen85

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!! So glad that its ok.

I'm not craving foods yet either, but have gone off a lot of them because of nausea haha 

you've got less than 4 weeks left until the second trimester, wow that's great...I'm sure the next 3 weeks will feel like they are dragging though, but I hope not. I've got 6.5 to go...I think because we all found out rather early, it all feels a lot longer and slower.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sandy-yes it does feel like it takes forever!!!! So unfair hahaha BUT just go day by day and hopefully it will be here before you know it! :) Yes that's the only thing bad about finding out early, the wait hahaha'! But at least we get to see our little beans grow!


----------



## sandyhen85

Ladies omg...3 people at work have now gone down with the flu and because I've been feeling poo I popped over the road to the hospital to check I'm ok and that what I'm experiencing is morning sickness and not flu as well. As I had secretly hoped, the doc said let me do a scan and check baby has progressed and everything looks ok, so she did a scan and I saw baby and the heartbeat, got to listen to it too yey!! Measured 6w3 but should be 6w4d but it's a case of 1mm so at this point no worries. I nearly burst out crying I was so happy. I do have a big cyst on my right ovary, but she said unless I get pain then there is no need to worry. As for the flu, I have no fever so although I have some symptoms that could be flu they are more than likely morning sickness, I just need to keep an eye on my temp to be sure I don't get a fever. Oh I'm so happy right now  maybebayb when is your next scan I can't wait for you to see the HB as well


----------



## sandyhen85

My ickle bean :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sandy-Yayyyy congrats!!!! Been looks amazing!!!! :)


----------



## maybebayb

Yay sandy! So happy you got to see your wee bean. Six more days for me till another scan, wish I had booked it in for this week now lol

Man I am so nauseous, it lasts all day until about 2pm the. I'm fine and it comes back about 7pm for a couple hours, I feel so gross but I'm coping :D

I swear my stomach is poking out already, I can't suck in anymore *cry* I'm scared someone will notice and ask and then I'll feel like a dick saying I'm only 6.5 weeks along lol.

What's your due date now sandy?
Mine is 'May the fourth be with you' lolz


----------



## sandyhen85

i keep getting the all day nausea too, along with headaches and hot flashes...cant eat very much. what are you managing to eat?

oh bless, im sure youre not showing, will just be some bloating which should calm down in a couple of weeks, especially if the nausea is preventing you from eating lots.

my due day is may 2nd/3rd at the mo. oh you got may 4th brilliant, are you or oh big on star wars? haha

6 days until the scan yey will be great


----------



## LynnC

Ooooohhhh Sandy, i am so happy for you! The litlle pealooks so cuuuuute:happydance::baby: congratulation!!!:hugs: I heard you should try to eat (something small) every 2 hours. Maybe should consult with your doc see thats better for the baby :winkwink::kiss:


----------



## maybebayb

I've never seen a Star Wars movie ha, but I do know that saying and I like it :D

How are you feeling Lynn?


----------



## sandyhen85

Thanks Lynn I will give it a try...I stayed off fruit today and felt better, so not sure if that has been making it worse or not...will see tomorrow.

How are you doing now Lynn?

Maybebayb I can't believe you haven't seen Star Wars haha, everyone will be using the saying once you announce I'm sure, so it's good that you like it haha


----------



## Amcolecchi

May the 4th be with you!! Hehehe my dad's bday is the 2nd of May!!! Have you ladies considered using a midwife? My hubby and I are going to meet with the midwife and an OBGYN and see which one we like better!!


----------



## LynnC

Thank you girls. It seems like Im doing better. Not running yet but walking faster haha. Im still light bleeding/spotting. A little cosntipated sorry for tmi and its annoying.

Im leaving for my 1st doctors appointment post op today. Will see how it goes internally :blush:


----------



## maybebayb

Lynn I remember sitting on the toilet two days afte my op for literally 3 hours just to pass a wee nugget lol! I call it the morphine poo haha (sorry if tmi) I was in hospital for nearly two weeks waiting to be diagnosed and had A LOT of pain killers in that time. 
Did they give you some lactolose or something? If not then drink kiwi fruit juice, it really helps!
I bleed for 4 days after the op lightly and got my period back as usual a month later, hope this happens for you 

I'm meeting my midwife today yay, can't wait she seems so lovely so I hope I click with her irl. 

Take care everyone and chat soon xx


----------



## sandyhen85

Lynn I remember being exactly the same and like Maybe has said would sit for hours...I hope it passes for you soon

Am, I don't think they have midwives here in Thailand, so will stay with my gyno, although I am thinking of changing hospitals and therefore changing gynos but haven't decided yet...need to go look at the other hospital I think. When are you meeting with yours?

Maybebayb how did things go with meeting yours today?

Not sure if I mentioned the other day that the doc told me I have a big cyst on my right ovary and it's been causing me lots of pain today, very similar to my post-op pain, was awake loads last night...I hope it won't harm the baby, although she said it wouldn't. 

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? Mine will consist of doing the food shop and that's about it haha


----------



## LynnC

maybebayb said:


> Lynn I remember sitting on the toilet two days afte my op for literally 3 hours just to pass a wee nugget lol! I call it the morphine poo haha (sorry if tmi) I was in hospital for nearly two weeks waiting to be diagnosed and had A LOT of pain killers in that time.
> Did they give you some lactolose or something? If not then drink kiwi fruit juice, it really helps!
> I bleed for 4 days after the op lightly and got my period back as usual a month later, hope this happens for you
> 
> I'm meeting my midwife today yay, can't wait she seems so lovely so I hope I click with her irl.
> 
> Take care everyone and chat soon xx


Maybebayb No, the doc only gave me the med for pain. Did you end up liking your midwife? 

Just had my blood tested yesterday and won know result till tomorrow afternoon. I think my hubby n I are still leaving to Taiwan this Monday. Mmm gonna be a long flight..


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies! How are you all doing? I feel fine! No MS! Just tired...wish I would at least walk my dog everyday lol...I go for another u/s in 2 days woohoo! I will be 9.5 weeks then!


----------



## sandyhen85

Hey Amcolecchi, glad to hear you're doing well, other than the tiredness. Have you had sore breasts at all?

I'm doing ok, getting more tired, headaches, nausea and sore breasts but they can be really bad one day and not so bad the next...they don't look like they have grown much though :-( haha oh and I seem to be breaking out on spots...suffered with acne for many years, so I was afraid it would come back to haunt me now. My next scan is a week today...I am still scared, think I will be until 12 weeks because then I would be further than my m/c last year. Good luck with your scan though Am, almost out of the first trimester yey!

How are all you other ladies...maybebayb was your scan today, how did it go? Xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sandy-Oh ya boobs hurt all the time hahaha Oh ya I had that too..I had headaches for two weeks straight and I refused to take meds so I just slept with a cold rag on my head and it really helped! I hope that helps you! My boobs are just not getting bigger, so you have time. How far along are you? Yes, I just want to be out of the first trimester too!! We we will be there soon!!


----------



## sandyhen85

Thanks Am, I'll try the cold cloth on my head at night. It's super hot at night at the mo, so it will help keep me cool too. I'm 7w3d...still haven't put a ticker up, won't until I'm in the second trimester and further than my m/c last year. I just hope and pray my bean is doing ok. Next week at my scan i will almost be where i was for my mc so i have that playing on my mind a lot.

Glad I'm not the only one that isnt carrying melons as breasts yet...i always looked forward to being pregnant because of the breast growth haha so yours are hurting all the time coz mine are on and off, I actually think it depends on which bra I'm wearing...I've got one that seems to be real supportive

Will you announce properly at 12 weeks or wait a bit longer? I can't wait to tell my mum


----------



## maybebayb

Scan Is today at 4.30, it's only 8.30am so it's going to be a loooooong day.

My boobs are constantly on fire, I've popped out of my bras too so must go and buy some new ones. I HATE bra shopping :/
nausea is a hit and miss affair for me somedays I'm fine and others I feel like shite. 

Good luck for your scan am, it will look so much more like a baby now :)

Have you not told your mum yet sandy!?


----------



## sandyhen85

yey good luck maybebayb, be sure to update us afterwards x x
we have literally told my boss and a fellow manager at work due to stress and thats it...i called my mum and sister right after i got a bfp last time and then had to upset them by saying it was ectopic. i know that after a mc and an ectopic my mum would be a bag of nerves if i told her, made worse because she cant see me, but her mumhas been really sick so i decided not to add to her strain...this is why every little panic i have im coming on this forum because i have no one else to ask


----------



## maybebayb

https://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb474/charliestar7/707c0e6b-ba53-47d6-9c76-195b8735dab4.jpg

I am now due on May 10 (my daughters birthday eek), measuring 6+3, a bit behind what I thought which is making me freak a bit. Heart beat was 140 bpm :)


----------



## sandyhen85

hb of 140 wow...now im worried mine was only 117??

dont worry about the size anything within 7days is good and at this stage it really is a case of 1mm or 2mm so next time you go they may put you forward again, but with a strong hb like that i would say all is great...yey!!


----------



## maybebayb

Can you see the pic? I'm not sure if it worked or not.
Ooh lower heart rate is a boy (well apparently) probably a load of codswallop though. Your hb is well within range so don't worry about it hun

Now I have to wait to the 12 week scan, waaah it's so far away now


----------



## sandyhen85

yes, i can see it...awesome picture  i looked for hb ranges but couldnt find anything, just some forum that said 117 was on the low side of normal..do you know where I might look? my oh would be the happiest man in the world if its a boy, he has 3 daughters already haha I always wanted a boy first..so much that i was worried to get pregnant incase i got disappointed if it was a girl, but after two losses i dont care so long as he/she is healthy  

ohh no you have to wait until 12 weeks and they put you back which adds a week to your wait, that sucks but im sure it will go quick


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sandy-117 is normal don't panic! But like you said it is hard not to panic with a MC and and ectopic. We didn't tell anyone I was pregnant, even my mom, until we saw the ultrasound and heartbeat. So we just basically told everyone the last few weeks! It was so hard not to tell my mom but I didn't want to put her thru all of that again! So I know how you feel!

Maybe-Aww your little bean is amazing!!! I was a little later too! He moved my date from April 16th to April 19th, it just means we implanted a little later, so nothing to worry about!

Afm-I go tomorrow for another u/s and I am nervous/excited!! Not sure why but everytime I go I always feel like something bad will be there lol...I know it's dumb but I just need to go and see the baby and hear the heartbeat and I will be okay again!


----------



## sandyhen85

Thanks Am, I glad someone else understands where I'm coming from...although most ladies within this thread do which is unfortunate of course. I can't wait until October 18th when I can Skype my mum and tell her....just 31 days to go haha

Good luck for tomorrow, I understand what you mean about thinking bad things before you go, but I'm sure everything is progressing nicely...you'll have to upload a picture for us


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sandy-Aww your mom will be so excited! haha I do countdowns all the time! On our fridge we have magnetic numbers and letters and we have a countdown on there for each u/s haha! Countdowns help!! KMFX for you hun!!


----------



## squeak01

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you dont mind me posting on here im not ttc to conceive just yet as im only 5 weeks post surgery. However I have dtd unprotected and im now concerned that my af hasn't shown up. 

I had a mmc at 9 weekds baby measured 7wk4d on Jan 28th 13 and then found out I was pregnant again on aug the 1st but ended up having a left salpingectomy on te 15th aug (removal of left tube). we dtd the did just 2 weeks after surgery and im now worried as after my mc I got my af back 28 days after and had regular 28-30 day cycles. Its been over 5 weeks tomorrow since surgery and still no af although doc did say to expect it within 4-8 weeks. 

The reason im worried is I have twice felt like AF is coming but it has not yet appeared. I had some very light brown spotting which only lasted a couple hours and was very little and then nothing since? this was about a week ago. I have had protected sex since as Im really worried about conceiving so soon as I thought it would harm me however I see some of you lucky ladies conceived quite soon and all is well! 

I just wanted to ask am I expecting my AF to soon ? After surgery I bled for about 3 days then just had heavy brown spotting for about 4 days however I believe I shed the lining in this time as I had some tissue like clots (sorry for tmi). 

Sorry for the massive long post, I hope you will allow me to stick around until I can get round to ttc when AF shows (if it does) its a huge comfort to know you ladies have been through this and understand but also that it is possible for us one tubers! It took me 5 months to conceive the first time and then 5 months again the second so hoping that having the 1 tube wont increase this time to much.

Edit - doc said to wait between 4-6 weeks for af not 8!


----------



## LynnC

Sandy, mayb, congrats on your positive u/s!!! The picture looks sooo cute! :baby::baby:

Afm, 10 days after surgery, i had a weirdest smell, similar to old ironish smell. Sorry for tmi. Went to another doc to check, omg, as soon as she looked inside, she found a gout (misspelled... Its a tamponish cloth that nurses use to clean me up after surgery). Anyways, its been there for 10 days :growlmad: and caused me this smell! Im currently on antibiotic for a week just in case of an infection :nope::cry: we are in process of complaining to the surgery center:growlmad:

Welcome to the new post! Sorry for your losts!:hugs:I am 2 weeks post op. Had similar bleeding timing with you. My doc explained to me that after your hcg hits 0, it will take about 2 weeks to ovulate and another 2 to see af. But yes, its a 4-6 weeks to get af after hitting 0 I believe. When did you get down to 0?

I checked my blood 2 days ago and was still at 10 (1 week after surgery was at 49). I was told to start on prenatal n folic acid (3mg) daily. 

I think you should check with your ob to see if this is normal. I remember reading somewhere about af delays. There were cases af didnt come ontime like yours. 

Gluck and keep us updated!:hugs:


----------



## squeak01

Hey,
i havent had hcg levels checked at all.I just assumed because I had tube and everything removed during surgery it would go straight to 0. Im only 5 weeks post op so if i dont get af i will take a test to rule that out, save waiting on results from doc.

will keep you updated x
.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Squeak-My doctor made me come in every 2 weeks to get my HCG levels drawn. It took me 8 weeks to get to 0! I would call and ask to get your bloodwork done so you know! It is not safe to start trying again till you are at 0! You want to make sure you heal!


----------



## squeak01

Hi, 

thanks for your advice :)

I took a hpt yesterday just to know one way or another and it was neg it was one tht detects
As little as little as 10 mlu of hcg so its prob safe to assume hcg is quite close to 0 if not 0. I wasnt actively trying after the surgery but obv dtd and was worried. I definatly will not b trying until ive had at least one cycle as per my dr recommendation. Im just waiting on af arriving its been just over 5 weeks since surgery. Im trying to keep my head up as iv been quite down but hopefully I will get there one day..


----------



## sandyhen85

Squeak01 welcome to the thread and I'm so sorry for your loss, wishing you a speedy recovery.

LynnC that's terrible that the surgeons were so careless when they were cleaning you up. I really hope you don't get any infections from it. Was you not meant to be moving last week as well?

Amcolecchi how did the scan go the other day? 

AFM, I have my next scan tomorrow, oh is super excited to see bean again, but I am so scared to go. I don't want to think negatively, I should be excited because we will be able to see more this time, but I am now in between the 8/9 week mark which is when I miscarried last year. I'm on various meds this time to prevent anything from happening so I'm sure everything is going great, but I do feel like holding my breath until the next week has passed. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies xx


----------



## squeak01

Thanks x 

good luck with your scan, everything will be just fine :) i completly get the nerves though xx


----------



## maybebayb

Hi squeak! Sorry for you loss xx I was meant to get weekly hcgs done until they got to 0 but kinda forgot whoops, pg tests all turned negative though so I figured they went to 0 lol.


Yay for scan sandy! Can't wait to hear all about it :D


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi I'd love to know if I may join this thread for support.had surgery a week ago for ectopic and tube removal at 11 weeks
Feeling confused and would like to know there is someone out there who understands.
How long is/has everyone waited to ttc?are you know paranoid of another ectopic? (I didn't know I was pregnant until 3 days before the surgery )
Would just love a friend to talk to while I try to make sense of it all.
Hubby is great..but a ladies view would be so appreciated.
Thank you x x x


----------



## Amcolecchi

ljsmummy-Hey girl you are in the right place! I am so sorry about your loss! I was pregnant in April and JUST told everyone on Mother's day (immediate families) I was pregnant then a couple days later had the ectopic pregnancy and surgery and I also lost my tube. It took me about 8 weeks for my hcg levels to get to 0 and have my period. But every girl is different. Have you been going to your doctor for hcg levels? As soon as I got my period that first time, we started trying again and I was very fortunate and got pregnant the first try. YES I was extremely nervous it would be ectopic again so this time we told no one until that first ultrasound when we saw the baby was in the right place! So it is ok to be nervous and sad but it's good to know that others have experienced what you have and are pregnant. Some women on here have already had their babies!!! So good luck hunny and we are always here if you need to chat!


----------



## squeak01

hey maybebayb, yep hpt was neg so i suspect hcg levels are close to 0 if not already 0. I'm just waiting for af to decide what to do next x

hey ljsmummy, I had my surgery just over 5 weeks ago and I was approx 6 weeks. I also had tube removed as well. I feel the same confusion its a really hard thing to try and wrap your head around. All the ladies on here have been through the same so as amcolecchi you are in the right place. 

Im unsure when I would like to try again, I'm thinking i will take the NTNP route once I have first af as im not sure im ready to see the heartbreaking BFNs. Im am 100% terrified and paranoid of another ectopic but im completely willing to take the risk (crazy i know). I was told if i even suspect im pregnant or have had a positive test to go straight to doc or epu if preg was confirmed to be scanned no later than 6 weeks to ensure baby would be in the right place which is reassuring, have you been offered similar?

I imagine at only a week post surgery you are still quite sore and your head is all over the place, just take the time you feel you need to rest and in time hopefully you begin to feel a little more yourself again x


----------



## ljsmummy

Thank you so much to everyone,what a lovely bunch of people,I feel very welcomed.

I'm in the UK so have been offered an early scan for my (fingers crossed) next pregnancy whenever that may be.my main concern is that what if the same thing happens again,in that I dont realise until 11weeks+ and I lose my other tube too?I didnt know this time as I had seemingly normal periods until a week before i went into hospital.I guess the only way is to test every month as a backup even if I get AF. 

Its so reassuring to hear that some people can get pregnant with just one tube,its quite amazing really.

I think with it only being a week after surgery my brain is in overdrive trying to figure it all out.I feel angry but more confused at how I just didn't know I was that far on in the pregnancy. I'd like us to ttc once we both feel ready,but it will just be a relaxed approach.I'm sure I got told to wait 6 months after laparotomy...but I may be wrong as the information and aftercare I got was minimal.I've had no mention of hcg levels being tested or anything like that.

Thank you so much for replying,its given me a little light at the end of a dark week.hope to make good friends with everyone on their journies x x x


----------



## sandyhen85

Ljsmummy welcome, and I am so sorry for your loss. I know how you feel not knowing you were pg. last year I miscarried at 8/9 weeks, thought I had food poisoning and then my waters broke and I passed the sac/baby shortly afterwards in hospital...this was one year after I had been told it would unlikely every happen for us without some sort of medical aid. When we started trying early this year I tested every week to begin with because I was so worried and then devastation struck again when it was confirmed as ectopic. My doctor was able to check my remaining tube during the surgery and said it looked fine which was reassuring, maybe yours was able to do the same?
The good thing is that because you lost the tube rather than having scar tissue from repairing it, you are more likely to have a healthy pregnancy next time. I was told to wait 3 months because I also had the metho shot. We started trying as soon as the third cycle was finished early June and we fell pregnant mid August with the help of metformin. I have found the ladies on this thread to be a great help, so please feel free to ask us anything...we're all in this together x x


----------



## sandyhen85

Btw ladies, my scan went really well. Didn't sleep at all last night I was too nervous, but thankfully everything looks great and I'm measuring ahead at 9weeks with a HB of 170bpm. I have my next scan 3 weeks today which should be 12 weeks and then we can tell our families and close friends. That will be 3 days after my sisters Birthday, so this will be her present ...I'm still scared, but a little more relaxed now. I hope everyone else is doing well x x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sandy-your little bean is beautiful!!!!! Everything looks amazing!!!! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

I had to go to the docs today because I thought I had a UTI thankfully, I did not but he still did and ultrasound which was super nice!! here is the pic! Super excited!! This was the first time I saw the baby moving!!!

https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/10w3d_zps9be3cd5d.jpg


----------



## sandyhen85

Omg Am, look at that picture how amazing. You can clearly see the arms and legs now, wow! I bet you were over the moon to see it wriggling around as well. I can't wait to see that myself. Will you be finding out the sex, or are you team yellow? X


----------



## ljsmummy

Thanks for your lovely replies. Sandy - they did check my other tube during the surgery and said it looked fine,so that's some reassurance. I think.I'm just in negative mode today,I'm sure I will be fine in a few weeks,I guess my mind will take as much time as my body to heal.
All your scan pictures are lovely to see!it really gives me some hope,so much luck and good wishes to all of you. So glad to have found this little haven x x


----------



## maybebayb

Oh I LOVE those scan pics am and sandy! Still so long to wait for mine, 4 more weeks :(
I had a big panic yesterday as I mowed to lawns, they were so long and it took ages but anyway after I finished I were so sore and ectopicy pain with some mild cramps, I could have kicked myself for doing it but the pain has settled now, praying no damage done.

Welcome lgs, sorry you have to be here with us but you're in the right hands now hehe.
I'm sure you will be able to conceive again, I only have one ovary on my left side and a blocked and scarred tube (hsg confirmed) and somehow a little miracle decided to join us :)

Squeak, I got my period back 31 days after op and my cycles are 27-30 days long so that also confirmed for me that hcg had gone back to 0. We didn't try for 3 cycles after as per instructions as my tube was left in so v high risk for me for another ectopic, since they removed your tube you risk would be much less :)

Hope you ladies have a great day. Im watching the Americas cup. GO NEW ZEALAND!


----------



## squeak01

Hey, 

scan pics are amazing i agree its really lovely to see. 
Im hoping af comes soon, it will be exactly 6 weeks this thur. I have been having some af type cramps tonight like i would usually get before af but this has happened twice now and still no af. Trying my best to be patient but it just feels like something is wrong because i havent got them yet, i know it probably isnt though, its horrible how much something like this makes you over think everything. Oh and i were talking tonight and have decided to give it at least two cycles before we ttc again. I have spoken to my doc today and he said at least to wait one cycle but two is better if i feel ready.


----------



## squeak01

ljsmummy said:


> Thank you so much to everyone,what a lovely bunch of people,I feel very welcomed.
> 
> I'm in the UK so have been offered an early scan for my (fingers crossed) next pregnancy whenever that may be.my main concern is that what if the same thing happens again,in that I dont realise until 11weeks+ and I lose my other tube too?I didnt know this time as I had seemingly normal periods until a week before i went into hospital.I guess the only way is to test every month as a backup even if I get AF.
> 
> Its so reassuring to hear that some people can get pregnant with just one tube,its quite amazing really.
> 
> I think with it only being a week after surgery my brain is in overdrive trying to figure it all out.I feel angry but more confused at how I just didn't know I was that far on in the pregnancy. I'd like us to ttc once we both feel ready,but it will just be a relaxed approach.I'm sure I got told to wait 6 months after laparotomy...but I may be wrong as the information and aftercare I got was minimal.I've had no mention of hcg levels being tested or anything like that.
> 
> Thank you so much for replying,its given me a little light at the end of a dark week.hope to make good friends with everyone on their journies x x x

Hey, 

Yes i understand your fears 11 weeks is a long time not to know, personally because of your experience as long as ur ttc i would test monthly just to be on the safe side, but thats just me, i dont think you would be wrong to do anything that settled your fears. 
Im in the uk also and share your experience with regards to the minimal info given after surgery, at the hospital at least. Once i was fit enough to get to my dr's surgery i have to admit i literally bombarded him wjth questions. Im not sure about waiting 6 months. My dr was quite shocked when i asked if i had to wait 3 months as it might be dangerous, i had read i would be at higher risk of mc or ectopic during this time. He said he didnt agree as my surgery was straight forward and the consultant said my remaining right tube was very good. Everyones situation is different though x have you spoken to your own gp?


----------



## LynnC

OMG sandy and am, the little peas look great. so cute! I cant wait for me to have that one day!!!:hugs::baby:

Welcome ljs, welcome to this post and sorry that you had to go through this too. I am about 2 weeks+ post my op. I had my right tube removed at around week 11th too. I feel better after 2 weeks. I know exactly how you feel right now. But, keep your head up and try to push yourself to move on. it is hard at . however there is nothing else we can do but get back on track and try again. I was diagnosed with endometriosis and was told to ttc again as soon as I get my 1 or 2nd af (i also had 2 shots of methotrexate!). Oh and doc also did hsg test on my other tube. 
Just make sure ask your doc about taking prenatal vitamin. I am taking my extra folic acid. 

:hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you ladies!!! I was so happy it was the first time we saw the baby move! I can't wait for you ladies to experience that too!!

maybe-no more cutting the lawn lady!!!! haha I ma sure you are ok but if it the cramping gets worse I would just call your doc and they will do an u/s for you! But just rest I am sure you are ok!


----------



## sandyhen85

LynnC I hope you get your BFP soon too and that everything goes well for you.

Squeak01 I really hope AF arrives for you soon, It must be very frustrating for you right now, just take the time to rest so your body heals fully

Ljsmummy don't worry about being in negative mode, we have all been there and understand what you're feeling. I know it will be hard to hear right now, but it will get easier for you especially once AF arrives and you know your nearing the time when you can try again and it's great that your other tube is clear...I like to look at people like maybebayb for inspiration...One damaged tube and one ovary on opposite sides to each other and she fell pregnant again, so it can happen Hun and it will for you I'm sure

Maybebayb I will echo Amcolecchi here, but I'm sure you are ok, but do call the doctor if cramps continue...you wouldn't have to wait those 4 weeks for your next scan then  

I have 3 weeks until my next one and already counting down the days....I so badly want to tell my mum, sister and best friend so I can talk to them...19days to go!! Do we think it would be silly of me to take the day off work? it's just I am in Thailand and I work 2:00pm-10:30pm and OH works 8:30pm-3am....OH's family are 1hour ahead of us in The Philippines and my family are 6hours behind us in the UK, so the best time to speak with them all is when I'm at work...our other option is for OH to tell his family during the day and then I tell mine later at night, but I kind of want to do them close together in time because I think OH's family are going to tell everyone due to their excitement and I don't want to risk my family seeing on Facebook first.....we need to tell his first because we want his daughter to be the first to know and she lives with his parents.


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies
Feeling a little better today,its been a sunny day and managed a walk/limp out in the fresh air,was great to clear the mind!
Squeak - I've not been to my gp yet,but I think I shall make an appointment for next week when I'm more mobile,go and ask my growing list of questions,so thanks for that.
Maybebayb - what an absolute inspiration you are...just hearing your story has given me hope and strength.
LynnC- wow we are similar,awful situations but great to know you have been there and already feeling better,thank you for the positivity.
Sandy - thank you,its great to be able to vent and know I'm not depressing anyone,just talking to you all is a huge help already.and you should absolutely take the day off!without a doubt.its your moment,cherish it.

Thanks so much for listening,getting so many vibes of positivity and support.Helping me heal that little bit faster :-D x


----------



## maybebayb

The cramping died down that night thank god but then yesterday I woke up and my sore boobs had disappeared overnight and boy did I panic, I texted my midwife and asked wtf was going on and she said since I wasn't spotting or any major cramping all would be fine, she offered and scan but I declined (I know right) and said I would wait it out.
Well today sore boobs are back and I did an actual vomit this morning! My first proper one and I was so freaking happy! Moral of the story is don't mow the lawns lol.

Don't be too hard on yourself lj, it's an awful awful thing to go through and you will have good days and then suddenly feel like crap again and it's totally normal. Grief is a strange process but I promise you that you will pull through and come out stronger and the other side. If you ever want to chat vent or be angry then feel free to chat to us :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Maybe-my sore boobs and cramping went away too around 8 weeks then around 10 they came back. Now I don't even notice them! So it's normal!!! 

Afm-Met the midwife yesterday and loved her! They used a doppler on my belly and she said my baby was being stubborn and moving but we found the heartbeat! Also, they changed my due date to April 14th!


----------



## Amcolecchi

lj-How are you doing? Know that once your blood levels are 0 you can start trying again and many women on here including me got pregnant right away! So I know it's tough to stay strong but try and if you ever need to vent we are here for you!


----------



## Mia_J86

I as well am going through currently a tubal pregnancy along with a uterus pregnancy I was pregnant with twins one was in my uterus and the other in my tube they are trying to save my tube so they had gave me the methaltrexate shot my fiance and I have been trying for 3 years now and this is the 3rd miscarriage we have had I was 8 weeks we are hoping the methaltrexate shot helps and I don't have too go through getting my tube removed but I have been searching for people who have been through this as well since this is our first tube pregnancy and has been very devastating to our family as we were told monday the baby was fine and they thought my pains in my stomach were just cyst that I had in my ovaries the on thursday they inform me the baby had passed and the pains were from a baby in tube that was still alive it was so devastating too us too go through this I would just love to get to know each of you guys and go through this with you and have someone to talk to about this all


----------



## ladyluck84

Mia I'm so sorry to hear your story. you have to push for what u feel is right for u. I chose to not have the shot as I knew I couldn't try straight away but I did need my tube removed. I have previously lost and I'm still tying. Nothing can prepare u for frustration to know u have a baby but in the wrong place.


----------



## LynnC

Mia_J86 said:


> I as well am going through currently a tubal pregnancy along with a uterus pregnancy I was pregnant with twins one was in my uterus and the other in my tube they are trying to save my tube so they had gave me the methaltrexate shot my fiance and I have been trying for 3 years now and this is the 3rd miscarriage we have had I was 8 weeks we are hoping the methaltrexate shot helps and I don't have too go through getting my tube removed but I have been searching for people who have been through this as well since this is our first tube pregnancy and has been very devastating to our family as we were told monday the baby was fine and they thought my pains in my stomach were just cyst that I had in my ovaries the on thursday they inform me the baby had passed and the pains were from a baby in tube that was still alive it was so devastating too us too go through this I would just love to get to know each of you guys and go through this with you and have someone to talk to about this all


So so sorry to hear this Mia. I hope you will recover physically n mentally soon!!':hugs: there are now words to describe what we are going through with ectopic preg... :nope: 

I am just praying for healthy babies to come soon enough to heal the loses. 
Feel free to open up and let us know if u have any concerns! :hugs:


----------



## Mia_J86

Thank you guys it is so nice too hear other people that are and have gone through what I am what can people tell me to prepare for in my future of trying after this I am just worried I am going to have more tube pregnancy and if that is common at all


----------



## ladyluck84

My doctor said it is possible if your tube was either damaged before for it to get stuck in the same place or if the ectopic damages it then an egg may get stuck in the scarring in the future. But they can have a look to check. That's what they did with me and when they got in their they realised I had ruptured and had internal bleeding so I was left without a choice to make. But I have also heard of others to have an ectopic and keep their tube and go on to have no problems and it was just unlucky. Has your doctors given u any advice after looking at your scans?


----------



## c.m.c

Mia, I sent you a message in another thread. Glad to see you found this thread. Ladies like everyone here can truly empathsize with you.

I'm so sorry you're going through this.

Like ladyluck84 I lost my tube and had to! But it's the ovary that's the key to not reducing future fertility. If they can save the ovary then the other tube can still sweep past the opposite ovary and pick up the egg. How many weeks were you?

Metho shot will mean you hav to wait and like ladyluck Said it could possibly happen again if they save the tube as it could be damaged, it would all depend if tube is ruptured


----------



## Mia_J86

Thank you ladies for all your kindness and information as me and my husband were left with a extremely rough weekend had so much pain saturday that I ended up back in the er couldn't even walk they did an ultra sound and said the baby in my tube was still alive and the heart beat was pretty strong they had wanted to do emergency surgery as most of you know that sometimes and ruptured tube can be deadly to the mother so I had agreed with the surgery they were going to try and just remove the baby in my tube and save the tube and remove the one in my uterus so I didn't have to worry about passing that one too well they found out when they went in that my tube had already ruptured and there was no saving the tube I was bleeding pretty bad they had said that there was a lot of scar tissue from a past surgery I had that it could have caused the issues of ttc as well so they removed all that as well now I am just on the recovery road from the surgery hoping it goes by quickly as I have been in a lot of pain from the surgery and I am so swollen I hoping it all goes down soon and that we can ttc soon Thanks everyone I really love this website and being able to communicate with other women who went through what I am helps in so many ways


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi all, sorry been quiet the hubby and I took a spontaneous trip to the coast for the weekend,needed to get away!Feeling a little better each day.Im exactly 2 weeks post op today.
Am - I haven't been asked to go back or been having any tests,so not sure when my levels would be 0.We've decided just to take a little break for a couple of cycles,we were told to wait 3 months before trying again as I had laparotomy.But then we will just have a relaxed approach,and let nature take its course.My head is in a better place,I've stopped blaming myself as there is nothing I could have done to prevent it happening,and being angry about it now won't change anything.I've always been a big believer in everything happens for a reason,so if I'm meant to have more children then,at some point,I will.
How are you all doing?Hope everyone is feeling well.
Mia - sorry you are here,but these ladies gave me the warmest welcome ever,and are so helpful to me,they will look after you. Keep your chin up lovely x x x


----------



## ljsmummy

Ooh and a quick question to everyone if I may....
How long after surgery did AF arrive? I've no idea when to expect it...thanks in advance x x


----------



## c.m.c

Mia_J86 said:


> Thank you ladies for all your kindness and information as me and my husband were left with a extremely rough weekend had so much pain saturday that I ended up back in the er couldn't even walk they did an ultra sound and said the baby in my tube was still alive and the heart beat was pretty strong they had wanted to do emergency surgery as most of you know that sometimes and ruptured tube can be deadly to the mother so I had agreed with the surgery they were going to try and just remove the baby in my tube and save the tube and remove the one in my uterus so I didn't have to worry about passing that one too well they found out when they went in that my tube had already ruptured and there was no saving the tube I was bleeding pretty bad they had said that there was a lot of scar tissue from a past surgery I had that it could have caused the issues of ttc as well so they removed all that as well now I am just on the recovery road from the surgery hoping it goes by quickly as I have been in a lot of pain from the surgery and I am so swollen I hoping it all goes down soon and that we can ttc soon Thanks everyone I really love this website and being able to communicate with other women who went through what I am helps in so many ways


I'm sorry to hear all that you went through but thankful to hear you're alive and well.

I've done a lot of research on this and apparently as long as you have one good tube you're better losing the bad tube as the chances if a future ectopic are now as low as anyone else! As long as there's two ovaries your fertility is not reduced by much!

I truly hope and wish you a speedy recovery and BFP


----------



## c.m.c

ljsmummy said:


> Ooh and a quick question to everyone if I may....
> How long after surgery did AF arrive? I've no idea when to expect it...thanks in advance x x

My hormone levels hit zero after about 2 weeks and I had a negative test 15 days after surgery. AF arrived exactly 22 days after surgery so pretty fast and I TTC straight away again! As I didn't have metho I tried 

Everyone will be different, I guess it depends ho high the HCG was. Mine was 5000 day of surgery and it should halve every 48 hrs to get to zero. I was 7.5 weeks pregnant day of surgery 

My friend had a MC, her levels at 11 weeks were over 100,000 so took her 5.5 weeks for AF to arrive

Usually with ectopics (not always) the HCG never gets as high as a normal pregnancy so should come down fast. It will always come down fast after tubal removal


----------



## ljsmummy

Thank you c.m.c!that makes a lot of sense. I was 11 weeks,but had the tube removed.so hopefully it may happen sometime soon. I didn't have the methotrexate.
Is it correct that you had a tube removed in may and are now pregnant? If so then that is absolutely amazing x x x


----------



## Amcolecchi

ljs-I took forever to get back to 0!!!! It took me about 7 weeks!! And my blood levels weren't even that high! Like just over 6,000! It just takes longer for some than others. I also had my tube removed. But then the first month trying I got prego after it took my husband and I a year to get prego the first time!! So it works in mysterious ways I guess! I got my tube removed in May also and got pregnant in July! So don't lose faith! :)


----------



## ljsmummy

Am - wow that is just amazing!I didnt expect that it could ever happen that quickly,especially with one tube?! I bet you were so excited but scared at the same time. It really gives me hope to know its possible,I'm expecting a long road ahead,so anything other than that would just be brilliant. Huge congratulations to you,I can't imagine how you must feel  . 
I dont mind whenever AF arrives,just curious as to how long it would take,but it will be nice to know I'm a step closer and that my body is getting back to normal x x


----------



## ljsmummy

Am - wow that is just amazing!I didnt expect that it could ever happen that quickly,especially with one tube?! I bet you were so excited but scared at the same time. It really gives me hope to know its possible,I'm expecting a long road ahead,so anything other than that would just be brilliant. Huge congratulations to you,I can't imagine how you must feel  . 
I dont mind whenever AF arrives,just curious as to how long it would take,but it will be nice to know I'm a step closer and that my body is getting back to normal x x


----------



## Amcolecchi

LJS-yes I was freaking out...my doctor made me come in at 6 weeks and get checked every 2 weeks till just now to make sure I was developing correctly and no ectopic! The first one we went to my husband thought I was going to pass out because I was so pale but then we saw the baby there and felt better! At 8 weeks we heard the heartbeat and then told everyone! lol Well close family! We told everyone else this past weekend on facebook and such! So yes, you will be there soon! I couldn't believe how quick it was either since we had been trying for almost a year!


----------



## c.m.c

ljsmummy said:


> Thank you c.m.c!that makes a lot of sense. I was 11 weeks,but had the tube removed.so hopefully it may happen sometime soon. I didn't have the methotrexate.
> Is it correct that you had a tube removed in may and are now pregnant? If so then that is absolutely amazing x x x

Yes on 20th May I had my tube removed and my last period was 9th July, 

I am proof that you only need one tube:haha:


----------



## c.m.c

I was the same as Amcol.......I freaked out every single day!! The HCG doubling every 48 hrs helped relax me to the 6 week scan


----------



## ljsmummy

Am and c.m.c you are both inspirational and truly one tube wonders!congratulations to you both hearing that has made my day.and now I know that it is possible and it might not be years away as I had thought at first!
I can't even imagine how you must feel,I would be exactly the same I'm sure!wow its really amazing,and to know your little miracles happened so quickly makes me feel really positive x x


----------



## Amcolecchi

LJ-yes I was devastated...my husband has low sperm morphology and docs told us we only have a 2% chance conceiving naturally, so when I got prego in April we actually did an IUI and it was our second try. And then to find out it was ectopic and lost my tube I was like done. I literally thought my life was over and I just didn't know what to do! But then after the surgery we decided to try natural and then save money for another IUI but then a MIRACLE happened and we got prego! So yes we defeated ridiculous odds, so I know you can too!! How are you feeling now?


----------



## squeak01

Hey x 

Been off here for a couple days as been struggling a bit x still no sign of af for me. Been reading through the other posts and my levels never got above 760 x i would hv been just under 6 weeks when inhad my tube removed. I will be 7 weeks on thur since surgery..... i just dont understand y its taking so long. I dont want af so i can try straight away i just cant stand not knowing whats going on or how long it will be x im sorry for the vent and being selfish i just feel so isolated right now. Hubby cant really talk about it so im just left in limbo. Im starting to find its getting harder for me as time goes on. Im going to spain next week wats the bets af will make an appearance then lol. 

Sorry for the rant, i just had to get it out somewhere x


----------



## ljsmummy

Am - that is amazing,what a story!I'm so pleased for you!your little miracle defied the odds,so they must be a little fighter already!and it just goes to prove that whatever's meant to be will be. I'm feeling ok thank you,a little sore again today, was doing better but yesterday was first day on my own as hubby went back to work,so was running around after my 2 year old DS and think I overdid it a bit!my head is in a better place though,for now.it helps to read all the success stories from you lovely ladies,there is such a positive vibe and I love that.

Squeak - so sorry you are feeling low.I guess AF will just happen when its ready,and chances are yes it will be when you are in Spain!it would just be typical. Are you going for a holiday? Could be just what you need, and no doubt as you start to relax AF will show itself!I understand what you mean about not wanting it to show so you can start trying again,but just to know what's happening and where your body is at. For me I hate that I'm not in control of it and just have to wait!have always been regular as clockwork 28 days so it will be weird for me too.Hope it happens for you soon. But preferably when you get back home lol. I'm glad you ranted and got it off your chest..that way its not just me filling up the thread with rants lol. Feel better soon x x


----------



## ladyluck84

Rant away I was the same and wanted to get straight back too it. Just think a little extra time gives your body that but longer to heal


----------



## ladyluck84

*bit


----------



## squeak01

Hey 

Thanks ladies, yes off on hols. If af does arrive on hols i wont be to fussed just hope its nog to painful. 

Its also the not knowing or being in control for me. I also had regular cycles every 28 TO 30 days after first mc i had my af 29 days after and was always regular. Its just fustrating as i was given very little info but was told it should be 4-6 weeks however i know thats not the case for everyone but it does make you worry. 

Im nearly 7 weeks post op and physically im doing great i never have pain at all now and im
Doing everything i could pre op. Ive had two neg tests a week apart so hoping af arrives soon as i must be at 0 now

Thanks ljs i hope your recovering well, i wish us ladies didnt have to go through these awful experiences..


----------



## squeak01

Lady luck ur experiences hv been so similar to mine timewise, i defo dont mind waiting a little as i dont think i could take much more this year x


----------



## Amcolecchi

lj-your profile picture is gorgeous, love the dress!!!


----------



## ljsmummy

Amcolecchi said:


> lj-your profile picture is gorgeous, love the dress!!!

Awwww thank you so much!I got in so much trouble because I didn't want to wear white (I'm really pale so I just blend in with white lol). But I loved it. 3 years ago now :winkwink: time flies xx


----------



## ljsmummy

Amcolecchi said:


> lj-your profile picture is gorgeous, love the dress!!!

Awwww thank you so much!I got in so much trouble because I didn't want to wear white (I'm really pale so I just blend in with white lol). But I loved it. 3 years ago now :winkwink: time flies xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Red looks amazing on you!! And who cares what color you wear, it doesn't effect your vows or marriage lol! But yes it's gorgeous!!


----------



## ladyluck84

squeak01 said:


> Lady luck ur experiences hv been so similar to mine timewise, i defo dont mind waiting a little as i dont think i could take much more this year x

yes we are very similar. Totally crap isn't it!? I just want it sooo much. My husband has been away this month so tried not to get carried away with opks and temping and just did it when he was back so not feeling very lucky this month either


----------



## Amcolecchi

LJ- we have been married 3 years too! When is your anniversary?

Lady-I know timing sometimes is just never right! But you will get there one day :)


----------



## c.m.c

ljsmummy said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> lj-your profile picture is gorgeous, love the dress!!!
> 
> Awwww thank you so much!I got in so much trouble because I didn't want to wear white (I'm really pale so I just blend in with white lol). But I loved it. 3 years ago now :winkwink: time flies xxClick to expand...

I was in New York in feb and saw a bride and groom getting pics taken on the Brooklyn bridge! She was wearing red and it looked amazing:thumbup:


----------



## ljsmummy

Aww thanks ladies!I nearly caved a few times as the in laws are traditional, but got so many nice comments after I'm glad I stood my ground!
Am - our anniversary is march 25th how about yours?x


----------



## maybebayb

Hello ladies, how are you all?
I have the worst cold in the world and have sat on the couch for three days now and still don't feel any better, I just want to cry I feel so crappy!

I feel so bad for dd as it's school holidays and haven't been able to do anything with her so far.

Squeak maybe you should get a blood test just to see if it is at 0, it could be at 5 or something which is underdectible on an hpt but enough so your body still thinks you're pregnant? I dunno I'm just guessing lol


Hope everyone is goin great! Must get on the computer and do a proper reply soon as it's hard to type on the phone especially with stupid auto correct un correcting what I say!

Xxx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lj-My anniversary is Sept.18 so we just celebrated it :) And Happy Anniversary to you too!

Maybe-Did you see if your docs can prescribe you anything? Having a cold does suck!!! Hope you feel better ASAP!!

Afm-I got my NT Scan done this morning. Baby's neck and spine are great. They did the bloodwork for the chromosome abnormalities and I get those results back in a week so until then I am trying not to freak out!! I met two women in the office today who had Trisomy 18 and both lost their babies. I felt so bad for them!!! Hope you all are doing great!!

[URL=https://s802.photobucket.com/user/amcolecchi/media/c5ddbb39-bc35-45f5-b8c5-687df1430177_zpsafff5002.jpg.html][IMG]https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy310/amcolecchi/c5ddbb39-bc35-45f5-b8c5-687df1430177_zpsafff5002.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ladyluck84

How lovely having that scan in your hand knowing all is ok! I'm praying for that day!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lady-I know you will be here one day too...I remember seeing others and wanting it and then it happened! Keep the faith up :)


----------



## LynnC

Am, thank you for the little pea u/s picture. Something for us to look forward to in near future. :baby:

Maybe, hope you are getting better soon. Take a good care of yourself and the little peanut first. :hugs:

Lj, I, do too, looooove your red dress. Good choice!!! 

Afm, I am already 4 weeks post op. WOW time flies! Im still waiting for af to come. not here yet ughhh:dohh: Ive been taking my mind off everything but now little worried again on "what if this, what if that".... 

anyway a quick hello to everyone!:hugs:


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi everyone,
Hope you all had a great weekend.
Lynn - still no sign of AF? 
I'm 3 weeks post op today...it has really gone quickly. Feeling a lot stronger. No AF here although have been feeling like its on its way, I'm sure its far too early.
Hope everyone is doing great  x x


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lynn- don't worry, I didn't get my period till 8 weeks after surgery! So you are ok. Do you get bloodwork at your office? I had to go every week to make sure my numbers were going down to 0 and once they hit 0 my period came that day! So you're still ok, no worries :)


----------



## ladyluck84

I was just asked to do a pregnancy test 3 weeks after op and it was negative but af didn't arrive for 2 weeks after that.


----------



## c.m.c

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

I guess everyone is different, ljsmummy and Lynn I got AF 22 days after surgery, my HCG was 5000 day of surgery so it may depend on where you start for levels to hit zero.

Having AF back def gave me a sense if control again.


Ll84 how are you! Is this your first month TTC after your surgery?


----------



## LynnC

Nope. No af yet. I am now week 5 after op. Last time i did blood test was 3 weeks ago and i was at 10 (was 49 a week before that) I just checked in with a doc in Taiwan (im back here) and they did some bloodwork too. Pretty sure im at 0 by now. Waiting game again i guess:dohh: 

The doctor here seemed so relaxed looking at my case and op pictures. He said... It looks ok. Its fine:shrug: I personally think it is more serious than what he says! Just dont wanna give myself too much hopes up!:wacko:

Oh wells, cant wait for the body is be normal again..:cry: 

Thank you for all of your responses!:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

It may take a full 28 days after levels hit zero to get AF.....but you will ovulate before AF arrive you could maybe keep a watch that way?


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi cmc yes this is my first month of trying... Af due on Thursday!!


----------



## c.m.c

Have you tested? I was always bad and tested early

So glad you're back trying, I'm sure the waiting was getting long! FX for a fast BFP!!


----------



## LynnC

c.m.c said:


> It may take a full 28 days after levels hit zero to get AF.....but you will ovulate before AF arrive you could maybe keep a watch that way?

yea i am bad at checking signs. I mean just a random pain i thought its ovulating haha I bought ovulation kid but havnt even touched them. Maybe should save it till i am back ttc-ing.


----------



## ladyluck84

No haven't tested as I hate getting my hopes up. th


----------



## Amcolecchi

Just got back from my NT u/s and everything was great! My hubby finally got to see the baby move!!!


----------



## ljsmummy

Awwww great news!!so thrilled for you and hubby!! Must have been so wonderful to see little bean!sending you lots of love and best wishes x


----------



## ladyluck84

How lovely. Will you find out next time what you are having or keep it as a surprise?


----------



## c.m.c

O ll84 I'm rooting for you.....really hope you get a BFP this month!! One tube wonders!!


----------



## ljsmummy

Lets hear it for one tube wonders!!we can do it! Lol x


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lady-Definitely finding out hahah and having a gender reveal party!! CMC, are you finding out? Yes yes let's go one-tube wonders!!!  KMFX for you Ladyluck!


----------



## ljsmummy

Ladyluck any updates?my fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## c.m.c

AM.....glad your nt scan went well.

I dont know I am tempted to go team yellow as I found out with dd


----------



## ladyluck84

Well af due today and still nothing but I did ovulate late so I was expecting af to arrive late


----------



## c.m.c

O gosh I'm excited.....are you going to test today? I don't know how you have waited!! You're so good 

How long are your cycles usually ?


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm a 28 day girl most of the time I once was a week late for no apparent reason. No I can't see another negative test so I'm going to wait for af and if it doesn't appear I will test Sunday


----------



## ljsmummy

Lady you are sooo good!power to you!fingers crossed for you,have a good feeling x


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lady-good luck!!!! :) Sending baby dust your way!


----------



## LynnC

Ladyluck, goodluck sweetie!!!:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Ladies can you see another line or am I imagining it?


----------



## ladyluck84

?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## c.m.c

O my god yes!!!! Yes!! Ll84 have u go a pink test like first response???


----------



## ladyluck84

Yes as I'm now convinced it's an evap so going to do it in the morning


----------



## LynnC

Omg!! I see the second line toooo:happydance::hugs:


----------



## ljsmummy

I see another line!good luck for your test in the morning!fx x x


----------



## c.m.c

Ll84 get your ass to tesco and get a first response, your period s late......this could be it, it looks good!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LynnC

ladyluck... did you test again??? 

Afm, af cameeeeee today :thumbup: stomach aches but its okay. I miss this feeling haha jk. Took me 5 and a half weeks post op to the af for those who are still waiting. :winkwink:


----------



## Amcolecchi

I see the second line too!!!! Go buy a digital one!!


----------



## squeak01

Hey all, 

Thats me just back from my week in spain and as predicted af arrived just as i was due to go away. However there was no pain at all which i found unusual as i used to get cramp etc but glad to have finally got af - feels so wierd saying tht. Just have to hang on and see how long it takes next one to arrive to try and work out cycle length etc. For anyone still waiting it took me just about 7 weeks post op for af to arrive with no warning at all that it was due. 

Ladyluck i def see a 2nd line and agree with the digi suggestion. If u live in the uk tesco own are fairly inexpsnsive and you get two x Am lovely to hear your nt scan went well and i hope
Every1 else is well.


----------



## c.m.c

Squeak, sorry AF arrived, though the first time I had a pain free AF after surgery was my month so fingers crossed for this month


----------



## c.m.c

Lady............has AF stayed away? Have you tested???


----------



## Amcolecchi

Squeak-I was at the beach when my first period came after surgery! I think my body just needed to relax! I took 8 weeks after my surgery to get my period. Nice thing is you can start trying!! I got prego with my first try after my period!! Good Luck!! FX for you!!


----------



## ladyluck84

I tested Saturday morning with a digital and it said not pregnant....I was convinced and couldn't stop crying but no af still hasn't appeared!!


----------



## c.m.c

Ll my digital test said not pregnant yet I had 2 lines on a first response.

I then had a beta blood HCG he next day nd HCG was 64 yet my digi still said no pregnant ....digital s are rubbish


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lady-I am so sorry hunny!!! But if no af yet, you are still in the game...KMFX for you!


----------



## squeak01

Hey, 

thanks ladies x 

am i totally agree i think i just had to relax and let it go, i really think the pent up stress and emotion helped cause the delay. Thats the way im looking at things we are taking the ntnp route for now lol how long it will last i dont know!

Lady im also kmfx digi's arent that great early on so dont give up till af appears. I totally understand the heartbreak though thats why im really going to try stick with ntnp as i hated that feeling, big hugs x i would suggest giving it at least a day and try a pink dye test x


----------



## LynnC

Ladyluck... Just think of this.. At this stage many of us are very sensitive. We give hopes up and little things can let us down. Just take it easy, dont push too hard.. If want, you should try to test with the first response. If it is still negative, dont be sad, it will come next time. With nowadays technologies, i believe at the end we will have our healthy pregnancies! Cuz we do whatever it takes, dont we?:hugs:
i am myself super emo now too.. Just finally got my af and noticed everything is so slow... Around me, facebook, people with kid or even 2-3 kids. I just feel so lost n scared but theres nothing that i can do but just wait n keep reminding myself to stay positive. I usually just cry and feel better afterward:hugs::kiss:

Hope everything is better with you:thumbup:


----------



## ladyluck84

I have been very tearful and my husband sent flowers to work today and I burst into tears because the message said "we will get there in the end I love you" I'm not sure tears were the desired effect!


----------



## ladyluck84

I have started panicking that it might be another ectopic. I know that i haven't had a bfp but I have read this can happen is ectopic as "the placenta is compromised and so u don't have enough hcg" to give a positive early on


----------



## c.m.c

Ll is it still negative?

With my ectopic I still had a positive!

If you're worried could you go to the GP to get betas done just to be sure?

My friend at home is in her 1st cycle TTC after a loss and her AF was a week late....totally strange for her.

I second what Lynnc says......it will happen, it really will


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yea my ectopic I still showed positive too..but I would call your doctor just in case!


----------



## ladyluck84

Got an appointment for the morning. I did get a positive when u found out at 8 weeks but not that month I fell as I tested and bfn then my period arrived late so didn't text again. I feel really light headed but I'm not sure if I'm maybe getting ill? I then started worry maybe it was scarring from my surgery in my cervix was blocking where "things should come out" I have honestly had all thoughts going through my mind!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lady-so what did the doctor say? I am confused if the positive was for today or last time? Sorry! ANd it's normal to have a ton of thoughts go through your head!! I was the same way and honestly still am!!!


----------



## ladyluck84

I initial tested negative with the last ectopic with a urine test. No I haven't had a positive this time. I just feel dizzy so I'm worrying


----------



## LynnC

Ladyluck... How r u? How was the docs visit?


----------



## danni1989

Ave any of you ladies who have had multiple ectopics gone on to have normal pregnancies...I had an ectopic on both sides once on my left and another on my right the one on my left was actually in my tube and had to remove tube...the one on my left didn't go in my right tube so I still have that tube...


----------



## ladyluck84

Af arrived today 9 days late and I'm in a lot if pain.Have another appointment next week for hopefully the referral to see a fertility specialist


----------



## c.m.c

I'm glad AF has arrived ll84 and at least you are not worrying about It...how much pain are you in?? !!! I hope this is you kick started back to normal cycles......cd1 and fingers crossed month 2 is the magic month 




Danni....I'm so sorry o hear about your 2 ectopics


----------



## ladyluck84

Thank you cmc I was up most of the night in a lot of pain and sorry tmi but a lot if clots. Feeling a lot better now though


----------



## cupcakeround

hilslo said:


> Hello - I just wondered if anybody is now ttc who has had an ectopic pregnancy and had a tube (or more) removed as a result?
> 
> I am already a member of a couple of threads with some really fantastic ladies who have helped massively over my first few weeks and I look forward to continuing my journey with them. I also know there is an older thread for ttc after ectopic and I have had a little venture into there but most of those ladies are now pregnant (which gives me hope!) so I would like to start a new thread for anyone that is starting/continuing with their efforts.
> 
> I feel that with an ectopic there are quite a few different things to think/ worry about (some less, some more!) compared to a m/c and wondered if there is anyone out there that would like to join me in my quest to get pregnant again asap!
> 
> It's been nearly a month now since my laparotomy which removed my left tube and physically I'm getting there. I still have a HUGE swollen belly though which feels like my body is playing a cruel trick on me considereing there's no longer a baby growing in there! :growlmad: and I'm still a little sore by the end of the day. :nope:
> 
> I had about 10 days of light spotting following the surgery but am now waiting to shed the lining that was built up and praying that my body remembers how to ovulate so I can get going again!
> 
> I'd love to have some ectopic buddies to go through ttc with so who's with me? :flower:

hi im sorry for your loss im currently trying to concieve i know what your going thru i had my ovary and assuming my tube removed in 2011 after i had my youngest daughter and me and husband have been trying to concieve again this august i got pregnant and my levels where no going up so they sa id it was etopic plus i had another cyst on my only ovary they saved my ovary but baby was lost and i got a d&c so we are trying again i just ovulated two days ago so im hopeful its a go we want a boy so bad we have three girls already lol but im wishing you the best of luck as so myself.


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies!
Sorry been quiet,we took a little holiday and it was hubbys birthday.Really needed the break!
Hope you are all doing well?Any updates?
lady-sorry af arrived,I really thought it was your month.fingers crossed for next cycle.
Afm- af arrived today! Never been so pleased for af to show!im exactly 5 weeks post op today.Feeling good,its a new cycle new start.
hope everyone is doing well x x


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lady-when I got my period it was super painful too, more painful then I ever had! Let us know what the F/S say! I really like my fertility specialist a lot!!!

Lj-Yayyy I know isn't it funny how bad you want your period now!? lol Good Luck if you are trying this cycle!! :)


----------



## ladyluck84

How long was the waiting list for the fs? Wondering what they will do. I have had 3 blood test, scan to see if I was ovulating, good check if the remaining tube whilst I was being operated on and hubby has had a sperm test. What's next?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lady-where do you live? I didn't have a wait list at all for my FS..they did a bunch of tests on me too..so you did the HSG test? And your husband sperm's test...sometimes they test your cm.


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm in the uk. I have heard waiting lists can be up to a year here!! I hope not


----------



## maybebayb

Hello ladies! Sorry I have been awful quiet! I'm always only phone and I hate typing on it!

Oh ll84 sorry the witch got ya, I was reading back on what I missed out on and got all excite when I saw your test and then felt the disappointment with you when af came :(

Well I've got some good news! Had my 12 week scan today and all looked perfect! Will post a pic tomorrow when I get on the the computer, got put back to my original due date so I'm stoked about that! That's one less week of a wait :D

Who was the Thailand poster? I can't quite remember her poster name but I hope she is well! 

Glad your wee Bubs are doing well am and cmc!
Sorry if I have missed anyone else!

Take care and ill post tomorrow xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Maybe-Yayyy for the 12 weeks ultrasound!!! Can't wait to see the pic!!

Lady-I hope it doesn't take 12 months!!! Maybe since the ectopic and everything they will get you in sooner!


----------



## ladyluck84

Thanks ladies I hope so. So all keep everything crossed for me for Friday that they listen to me and don't put me off again!


----------



## maybebayb

bloomin hell, talk about a mission to log into the computer, the website is all changed!

anyway as promised here is a little pic of our pea! I loves him/HER already <3

https://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb474/charliestar7/253cbc16-5301-41e4-93a2-aeedb67a2056.jpg

hope that works!


----------



## ladyluck84

What a fab photo. Are u going to find out what sex the baby is?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Maybe-So cute!!!!! Baby looks so comfy in there!!! I find out the sex Nov. 21 lol but who's counting haha


----------



## LynnC

Maybe.. The little one is soooo cute. Cant imagine how it feels like to have such u/s!?

Ll84... Sorry hun af came ;( hope things will be sooner than one yearfor you:hugs:

Dan... Welcome to the post!


----------



## maybebayb

Thanks ladies, its pretty amzing! Def finding out the sex, only 6 weeks to go!


----------



## squeak01

Hey all, 

been busy recently so not been on here. Maybe your scan is so clear, defo gives me hope for the future x

Today is cd 19 for me and this is the time i would get positive ov tests. Yesterday and today iv been feeling as though i was going to get af as ive been having slight cramps and a tender abdomen. Im wondering if this is how ov pain feels now that i have had a tube removed. Of course this is all only relevant if im going bk to the 30day cycle i had before ectopic. 

Did any of you ladies notice ovulation felt different after surgery? Before ectopic i would just get twinges on one side.


----------



## squeak01

ladyluck84 said:


> Thanks ladies I hope so. So all keep everything crossed for me for Friday that they listen to me and don't put me off again!

Hey lady, so sorry you got af, i hope you get to see fs soon. I live in uk too and i think every area is different with regards to the waiting times i think it really depends on your circumstances, age, history etc xx

How did your docs visit go? If you dont mind me asking x


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm being referred but they may still turn down the referal because you are meant to have had 3 miscarriage and they don't count ecyopic or to have been trying two years without a pregnacy so 22 months and 2 losses for them isn't a problem apparently just 'unlucky'!!!


----------



## squeak01

ladyluck84 said:


> I'm being referred but they may still turn down the referal because you are meant to have had 3 miscarriage and they don't count ecyopic or to have been trying two years without a pregnacy so 22 months and 2 losses for them isn't a problem apparently just 'unlucky'!!!

hey, 

thats awful. 

Were you trying for 22 months before your losses , sorry im not sure if thats what you meant, because if so surely that means your referral would be accepted! I remember after my first mc at hosp they said i wouldnt b sent for any testing to find out potential causes until after three but i thought the ectopic would count! Also are you young because i am 23 and find i get the youhave plenty of time attitude but its not the time that worries me, after all ive been through i just worry it wont be physically possible. Having also been told im just unlucky and i should be ok in future as at least i know i can get pregnant i know how much it hurts and can annoy you. 

I hope your referral is accepted and that you start to feel a bit better in yourself soon. Its so hard to get past the hurt, anger and sheer fustration that loss causes, even more so when there is no explanation for it other than being "unlucky". Thats why i find this site so helpful as god knows where my head would be at if i didnt know tht even after all ive been through its still possible xx


----------



## LynnC

Hi ladies, how have u all been? Any good news?

Afm, last month my first real af came. About 2 weeks later i tested w opk, i ovulated (on oct. 29th). However, today is nov 16, af hasnt come :nope: my cycle before laparascopy was 28 days. By now it is 35th day n no sign of af. Ive been getting a symptom of sore breast but thats it. It is for sure im not pregnant. I wanted to wait till next month to start ttc. Sooo confused with the body now. I read somewhere that if u ovulated n theres no af, it could be that the egg turned into a cyst?? Sound scary to me!:dohh: 

I know that after op your cycle changes but for this long? Please help me


----------



## ladyluck84

My cycles have changed and my op was June l was ALWAYS 28 days and last was 36 and I'm now day 30. It is so frustrating because it gives me false hope and if I'm not pregnant I want to hurry up and get on with trying again!


----------



## squeak01

Hey, 

dealing with the same just now ladies, super fustrating! First proper af after surgey started on 7th of oct im now cd41 with no signs/symptoms of af showing at all! Ive had a couple of times where iv had real strong af type pains and certain af was going to show only for it not to! I had a very small bleed with cm on cd 30 and thought af was going straight back to normal but it hasnt! It was only a tiny bit of spotting in cm. Before surgery i was exactly 28-30 days so super confused and annoyed. I have tested def not pg, thinking spotting could hv been ov bleeding if thats the case af hould arrive cd44/45 and if it doesnt im going to hv to hv a chat with doc even though a will probs get fobbed off! 

Im trying my hardest not to let it gt me down but im sure you ladies know how hard that is! Xxx fingers crossed we all get the outcome we want soon!


----------



## ladyluck84

Squeak how frustrating! yes just keep hassling them. And don't be fobbed off with " it will take a while to return to normal" if I hear one more time "well u have fallen twice" then I will scream.....it's no good falling pregnant 100 times unless u get to bring a baby home!


----------



## squeak01

Hey ladyluck, 

Its so annoying hearing that and also "at least we know you can get pregnant". Im starting to get worried now as i was out shopping today and stomach started getting sore then i felt as though af had started, i went to the loo only to find it was ewcm again?! I dont get it i seem to have had it lots on and off this cycle. The only thing i can think of is body is gearing
Up to ovulate but it isnt happening? Have any of you other ladies suffered similar or have any theories? When i finally start my next cycle im going to use opk's just to try figure out whats happening. Although its nice not suffering af pains etc its really worrying me now.


----------



## ladyluck84

The only time I have had that was when I was pregnant!


----------



## LynnC

Hey ladies, i asked my doc n he said sometime a small amount of spotting could still count as an af. Well i havent even gotten any spotting this month yet. Im so frustrated n wanting to start ttc again too!!!:dohh:

I just dont get it. I tested with opk n got a smiley face saying i was ovulating ( on time.. 2 weeks after first af). How can u ovulate n not having period??? Where did the egg go???:dohh::coffee: i am on 36th day now since my last period :growlmad:


----------



## LynnC

Have u guys been keeping track of the ovulation (opk home testing?)


----------



## squeak01

Hey, 

i wish i could say it was that but i tested with a cb digi on sat and got a neg given that ive always been no longer than 30 days im sure i should have had positive by now (cd43). I think body is just messed up sadly x
Iv not even had a sore chest like i usually would approaching ov and period all ive had is past three days thirsty and throughout this whole cycle cramps ewcm on and off. Ive been so grumpy and have rowed with oh. I dont know hw much more i can take and believe me im not someone who gets this low down feeling ever. Xx

lynne c, thanks for sharing that xx i would hv counted what i seen as af if it had happened again or even lasted an hour but it was only the teeniest amount in cm when i wiped and then nothing at all after that. I really wish i could count it as af but i seriously doubt it was x

i havent tracked ov at all, im not sure what could be causing your delay. I know sometimes you can get a positive opk but not actually ovulate as opks detect the surge im sure, the only way to be certain is to track bbt alongside the opk x 

i hope we all get af or bfp soon as i for one really cant stick in this limbo much longer, its tearing me apart nevermind what its doing to my relationship :(


----------



## squeak01

Hey, 

Any updates lady & lynne still no af here cd 46 now. Ive ordered some cheapie tests and some ov tests for next cycle, whenever tht may be! I have a docs app booked for 6th dec, praying i have started af by then!


----------



## LynnC

Not yet :nope:my mood is up n down. So frustrating:growlmad:

Are you seeing the doctor just for common check up? It is so hard to see a doc here in Taiwan due to the language barrier. So lost... :cry:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lynn- I am so sorry it must be hard with the language! Can you find a doctor there who also speaks English? That might help! It might take some time for your periods to regulate but I would still want to check it out...good luck hun, we are here for you!!


----------



## squeak01

Hey, 

Yes im going to speak to him just to try get a handle on what is going on, if af hasnt showed By the time i see him something is seriously up as i will be 2 months late. I feel as though something is wrong as i keep getting all the niggles as though its going to start but it never does. All i keep getting is ewcm n then dry again n then more ewcm! I know what you mean, last week i was in such a bad mood and constantly angry!

I hope you can get and see a suitable doc soon that must make it extra hard xx


----------



## LynnC

Omg me too. I would get bloated feeling or a little af cramp here n there... But nothing!!! I know I should not strees out but omg cant help it! :growlmad:

Am, did your cycle change by lots? Do you remember the routines? :cry:

Thank you girls for the support. I bursted in tears because of some little things yesterday.. So sensitive, lost, n sad nowadays:nope:


----------



## squeak01

Hey, 

Even more bloated today and lay in bed this morning feeling a little peaky. Im positive its all in my head though its horrible. Today ive felt as though af is just about to start again but still no sign. 

I really feel low today so i can understand how your feeling lynne c it so isolating which makes it even worse. Hopefully there is an end to our cycles soon! 

I ordered some cheap tests yest and there due tomorrow so going to test just to see whats going on. 

Hope your ok lynne xxx


----------



## LynnC

Hey i went to see doc yesterday. He said just relax n let it comes whenever. Do not stress out or feel pressured. Its common to mess up on cycles after op. Hope it should be better for us soon :cry:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lynn-as much as I HATE when they say not to stress and forget about it, unfortunately it's soo true...well at least in my case...I wasn't have a period for like 2 months! Then I went to the beach for a family vacation and on day 2 I started!!! So I think just getting away from my house and just knowing I was going to relax, it just came! So maybe take a little weekend get-a-way? Maybe the holidays will be a distraction? So I know it sucks to hear about the stress thing, believe me I HATED it but it did work for me!...ALso yoga did too :) Hopefully this will help and your period will be here before you know it!!!


----------



## squeak01

Hey,

Lynne thanks for sharing that it makes me feel better about my situation. 

Im going to keep my app with docs for the 6th dec espesh if i havent had a period by then im cd 52 now and no af so im worried but im going to take on board yours and amo's advice x The main thing that worries me is the ewcm i keep getting, it all stopped just over a week ago and i thought i might hv ov and af would arrive soon however yesterday i got quite alot of ewcm again and had af like pains at the same time. This has happened a few times throughout my cycle now and km worried af isnt showing because im not managing to ov. 

Im just going to do my best to relax and fingers crossed af will be here soon. Hopefully you dont have to wait as long as me lynne x


----------



## LynnC

Hi Ladies,

I listenned to everyone and tried to relax. I even signed up for massage n spa. It worked. Right after the spa my af came. I was cd45. I know its not really because of the spa but who knows.. We should just try to relax in ourown way. Whatever helps right?!

Squeak, please just go to doc n have them check you. Dont wait up! 

Hope you all to have a happy Thanksgiving!:hugs:


----------



## squeak01

Hey, 

Thanks, I have an appointment for the 6th of december unfortunately unless its an emergency or im willing to see another doctor other than my own gp, I wont get a same day appointment or even one that week. 

Im trying to not have any stress and in all honesty i really havent been too bad so im not sure whats up x i think if i go over 60 days i will worry more then as thinking about it, i may not have ovulated last cycle and may hv this cycle if thats the case I wouldnt be due af until cd60. I'll let you know how i get on once i've seen doc. 

Really glad you hv af now Lynne and you can get on to the next cycle xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lynn that is awesome news!!!! Yes, whatever it takes to relax! Spa, working out, vacation, it is so worth it! It worked for me too! I am glad your period is here so you can start to try again!!! :) KMFX!!



LynnC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I listenned to everyone and tried to relax. I even signed up for massage n spa. It worked. Right after the spa my af came. I was cd45. I know its not really because of the spa but who knows.. We should just try to relax in ourown way. Whatever helps right?!
> 
> Squeak, please just go to doc n have them check you. Dont wait up!
> 
> Hope you all to have a happy Thanksgiving!:hugs:


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi Lynn,
Glad AF came finally. That worked for me too,we took a holiday and it arrived the week after!After 5 weeks of waiting though!

Amcol - youre 20 weeks already!!wow that really is flying by!Did you find out the sex of the baby?

Sorry I havent posted here for a while. Life has been crazy and I dont know where the time goes.Also,we had some hopefully good news last week...see below!x x


----------



## squeak01

Wow Congrats ljsmummy! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Gives me so much hope seeing how many ladies on this thread with just the one tube get their little miracles in the end xx


----------



## Maybebabyttc

It feels good to know I'm not alone. I'm ttc now n I don't even know where to start. I was 5 weeks when I lost a baby. I heard that people get pregnant a couple months after the surgery but I haven't had any luck.


----------



## ljsmummy

Thank you squeak. 
Maybe when was your ectopic?how long have you been ttc since?
This was really our first cycle,so we are extremely lucky. I didnt think it would ever happen let alone quickly. 
I have a scan scheduled for Wednesday to see if baby is in the right place this time,although ive been feeling some twinges in my right side (side with tube) so thats a bit worrying. I cant go through it all again, so I really hope all is ok x


----------



## maybebayb

Congrats lj!!! I am so super excited and happy for you!!! Can't wait to hear about your scan x


----------



## ljsmummy

Oh thank you!wow you are 17 weeks along already thats really flying by!
im absolutely terrified of going for the scan,I can just imagine the whole situation being the same again. I dont know what I would do. I hope im just worrying over nothing. Did you feel the same?x x


----------



## maybebayb

Oh I was shit scared! Especially since I were having the same pains as my ectopic but it turns out that was just scar tissue stretching. Are you having hcgs done? Even though mine were rising correctly It still didn't really put my mind at ease lol. When is your scan?

Yup 18 weeks tomorrow! It's going so slow ha, finding out the gender on 10 December so not long to go eeeek


----------



## ljsmummy

Hopefully that's all it is.Im just so worried as its my good side that's now hurting. Ive had bloods done and all ok,but like you it doesnt make me feel any better!my scan is booked for Wednesday,ive never been so scared.It would just be my luck to have another ectopic and have to lose my one tube.i also know im going to cry before I even get scanned,I get tearful just thinking about it!so embarrassing. 

Wow that seems like its gone really fast to me! Although I can imagine how slow it is for you!how exciting finding out the gender,that will be here before you know it!so glad its all going well,you were one of my inspirations after my surgery!xx


----------



## squeak01

Hey ljs, 

I think it will most likey just be everything stretching although i can imagine you will be a complete nervous wreck until you see the ultrasound x 

I will look out for your update on wed but im sure you will be fine xx


----------



## squeak01

Maybebabyttc said:


> It feels good to know I'm not alone. I'm ttc now n I don't even know where to start. I was 5 weeks when I lost a baby. I heard that people get pregnant a couple months after the surgery but I haven't had any luck.

Hey maybe,

So sorry for your loss x you have come to the right place! Lots of ladies on this board who are still ttc and some who prove its possible xx How long ago was your surgery, and have your cycles been fairly regular since? X


----------



## ladyluck84

Congratulations ljs! Well day 12 and it's the first month I have had EWCM in months so feeling positive. Has anyone tried the fertility gels like preseed?


----------



## squeak01

Hey ladyluck, 

Sounds promising x 

I havent had any personal experience with preseed but a friend of mine was struggling and fell preg after 3 cycles of using preseed x


----------



## maybebayb

Hey Ladyluck, when I fell pregnant with the ectopic I inserted presseed 20 min before doing the deed and with this pregnancy I also did the same, it's the only 2 times I used it in that way and I don't know if it's a coincidence I fell pregnant both times or not! Certainly worth a try :)


----------



## LynnC

Thank you ladies:hugs:

Ljs congrats!!! What a holiday present :kiss: i wish you a perfect 9 month pregnancy. Enjoy!!! :hugs:

Let us know how wed scanning goes:thumbup::baby:

Squeak, how you feeling? Docs visit soon. Yay will be peace of mind :hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Well I'm going to give it a go this week!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lj- I was the exact same way when I found out I was pregnant again. My good side hurt and I was so worked up when I went to get the ultrasound I almost passed out! The doctor and my husband had to lay me down and get me juice!!! Then when I saw the little bean on the screen I was so happy!!! So don't worry your body can be just stretching...I still cramp from time to time on the left and right side, since we have had an ectopic before every little twinge we feel we freak out, it's totally normal!!!

Maybe-wow 18 weeks already, that is awesome!!! I am 21 weeks now :) I have an anterior placenta which sucks because I feel flutters but infrequent, I wish I could feel them all the time!!! 

Lady-we use preseed! It's very safe to use! We still use it from time to time! Definitely recommend it :)


----------



## maybebayb

Oh that sux am about the placenta, I am feeling heaps of movement now, started at 16 weeks but were infrequent but since Saturday the bub has been going nuts and feel them all the time. It's so wonderful <3. Are you going to find out the gender?


Good luck lj for your scan today!! Yes I still get the odd pain too, the first 8 weeks of pregnancy I were getting a lot of ectopicy type pain and on both sides. Can't wait to her your news :)


----------



## squeak01

LynnC said:


> Thank you ladies:hugs:
> 
> Ljs congrats!!! What a holiday present :kiss: i wish you a perfect 9 month pregnancy. Enjoy!!! :hugs:
> 
> Let us know how wed scanning goes:thumbup::baby:
> 
> Squeak, how you feeling? Docs visit soon. Yay will be peace of mind :hugs:


Hey, 

Feeling quite sore since yest lots of quite sore af cramping not long till docs though x 

Thanks for asking xx


----------



## missaria

Hi Ladies. I posted on here several months ago right when I was diagnosed with my ectopic pregnancy. I am finally ready to start TTC (three months post methotrexate and nearly 12 weeks post tube removal surgery). It's certainly stirring up a lot of the emotions of loss that I experienced this fall now that I'm back to thinking about TTC, but I'm ready and so is my husband.

I should ovulate next week. I am a little worried about decreased fertility since I lost the tube. It seems like a lot of ladies on this thread have successfully conceived (YAY - CONGRATS!!). How many cycles did it take you to conceive post ectopic?


----------



## LynnC

squeak01 said:


> LynnC said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies:hugs:
> 
> Ljs congrats!!! What a holiday present :kiss: i wish you a perfect 9 month pregnancy. Enjoy!!! :hugs:
> 
> Let us know how wed scanning goes:thumbup::baby:
> 
> Squeak, how you feeling? Docs visit soon. Yay will be peace of mind :hugs:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Feeling quite sore since yest lots of quite sore af cramping not long till docs though x
> 
> Thanks for asking xxClick to expand...

Squeak, how was the doc???


----------



## LynnC

miss, welcome back! :thumbup:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey girl!!! Yayy for TTC again! We actually don't get decreased fertility, I mean I know we only have one tube but I actually conceived from ovulating from the tube I didn't have and my other tube caught it! So it can happen! It took me 8 weeks after my surgery to get a period and then we were extremely lucky because we started trying right then and there and got pregnant the first time. And I am 21 weeks pregnant now and still worry everyday, so don't feel bad about worrying it is totally normal for ladies who have had an ectopic! Try to have fun when trying, when we did the deed we were on vacation so for us we weren't really thinking about it we just needed to get away from everything that happened, you know? Good luck hun and we are here for you! :)



missaria said:


> Hi Ladies. I posted on here several months ago right when I was diagnosed with my ectopic pregnancy. I am finally ready to start TTC (three months post methotrexate and nearly 12 weeks post tube removal surgery). It's certainly stirring up a lot of the emotions of loss that I experienced this fall now that I'm back to thinking about TTC, but I'm ready and so is my husband.
> 
> I should ovulate next week. I am a little worried about decreased fertility since I lost the tube. It seems like a lot of ladies on this thread have successfully conceived (YAY - CONGRATS!!). How many cycles did it take you to conceive post ectopic?


----------



## maybebayb

LJ, how was your scan hun?


----------



## missaria

Thanks ladies! That's very encouraging!

Maybe this is a dumb question... how do I know which side I'm ovulating on? Do you just feel it? B/c I actually thought I was ovulating on my left side the month I got pregnant, but the ectopic was actually in my right tube. Is there a way to know for sure which side you ovulate from on a given month?


----------



## maybebayb

missaria said:


> Thanks ladies! That's very encouraging!
> 
> Maybe this is a dumb question... how do I know which side I'm ovulating on? Do you just feel it? B/c I actually thought I was ovulating on my left side the month I got pregnant, but the ectopic was actually in my right tube. Is there a way to know for sure which side you ovulate from on a given month?

The only way you can really tell for sure is if you have a scan just before ovulation. There is a chance that your right tube picked up the egg from your left ovary so you may of ovulated on the left like you thought. I Only have one ovary so I know which side I ovulate from lol. I think I concieved this time by my r
Left tube picking up the egg from my right ovary but I can't be sure :)


----------



## missaria

Ahh that makes sense - thanks!


----------



## ljsmummy

Hey ladies!
So sorry for the delay in updating,the scan went perfectly!we saw the sac and yolk in the right place,and a tiny flickering heatbeat. Which was the most amazing news we have ever been given. And then,2 hours later in the same hospital DHs grandmother passed away. So thats why its taken me so long,sorry to keep you all in suspense!It was the best news and worst news all in one day,DH was very close to her so its been a sad time. Although our perfect little secret has helped to lift our spirits. Thank you to everyone who wished me luck and asked how it went x x


----------



## ladyluck84

Ljs sorry about the lost in the family but what fab news about the baby


----------



## squeak01

Hey all,

Welcome miss, i hope your journey ttc is a short one. 

Ljs sorry for your sad news xx congrats on your perfect scan x I hope your feeling well xxx

Lynne, went ok he agrees its a little longer than he would expect given that i hv had a normal period. He asked me to submitt a urine test to rule out preg and i hv an appointment on tue with the nurse to take some swabs to make sure theres no infection. If all tht comes bk ok he wants to give it 2 weeks to see if they show up. He doesnt like that im getting alot of pain and will investigate it further if still no period in 2 weeks. He mentioned they can bring period on with medication etc but wants to rule out pregnancy before he does. 

I should hv results of preg test by tue/wed and then swabs by the fri/mon. I dont think pregnancy is a possibility as i think i would hv felt something by now. Im just glad ball is rolling now. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## LynnC

ljs, sorry to hear about the family lost. The little peanut is the best to heal the pain :baby::hugs: 

Squeak, sorry to hear that u have to go through more tests but glad you are now in doc's hand. Hope there is no infection and you're good to go soon. Hang in there! Keep us updated with any news. :hugs:


----------



## squeak01

Thanks lynne c you hv been great, really hope theres no infection. 

Will keep you updated on tue about results xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lj-sorry about your husband's gma but congratulations on the baby!!!!


----------



## maybebayb

Hi all just a wee update that I had my scan and are having a healthy wee BOY! So freaking happy over the moon <3


----------



## LynnC

maybebayb said:


> Hi all just a wee update that I had my scan and are having a healthy wee BOY! So freaking happy over the moon <3

OWWWwww maybebayb, such a GREAT news for this holiday! Happy for your family!!! :hugs: Any names???


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayyyyyy congrats!!!!!!! Welcome to :blue:!!! :)



maybebayb said:


> Hi all just a wee update that I had my scan and are having a healthy wee BOY! So freaking happy over the moon <3


----------



## LynnC

squeak how was the test result?


----------



## squeak01

Hey 

I totally forgot to update this.

Af arrived finally woohoo! Ive been tht busy iv not phoned for results. Will need to phone tmoz although obv its going to be negative. Hopefully after my super long cycle i will b bk to normal. Hows things with you?


----------



## LynnC

ooohhh CONGRATS! FInally! :hugs: Must have been a relief.

I was gonna TTC this cycle but hubby got a cold. He has to take medicine so not sure if it is ok still to try? Does anyone know??? :shrug: FYI, he is taking some meds for temperature and coughs..


----------



## Amcolecchi

squeak-Yayyy for AF!!!! NOw you can start trying!! :)

Lynn-YES it is okay to try!! There is actually studies done for women who take cough syrup and got pregnant! something with the lining or whatever but ya you can definitely still try! :)


----------



## squeak01

Thanks guys! 

Just about over with now thank god!

Lynne, dont see why it wouldnt be ok xxxx


----------



## LynnC

squeak01 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Just about over with now thank god!
> 
> Lynne, dont see why it wouldnt be ok xxxx

squeak, when are you planning to ttc again? :blush:


----------



## ladyluck84

Ladies I got my bfp!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ladyluck-YAYYY CONGRATS!!!! You call your docs yet?! They will do an ultrasound right at 6 weeks for you!!! So excited for you!!! :)


----------



## ljsmummy

Congratulations lady!!!!! What lovely news and a perfect Christmas present! X x x


----------



## ladyluck84

Yes got my scan booked for 3rd jan. I also never got a peak on my fertility monitor this month!!?


----------



## c.m.c

Ll84 I am sooooooo delighted for you!! I was routing for you for soooo long as your ectopic was just 2 months after mine!M

What a wonderful Christmas present! Congratulations

How are you feeling? I'm sure you're scared, amcoleechi and I were petrified at the start....3rd jan is just over 2 weeks away so that's great

Are you having HCG done to see if they're doubling?


----------



## ladyluck84

Thank you. Yes it doesn't feel real. To be honest I'm just counting down until the scan but really I just want to be past 12 weeks so I know the likelyhood of losing drops. I am a bit achy like the odd little period pain but that is how I was for my for my first pregnancy and the doctor said that it normal to feel that when af is due so not to worry. No they haven't offered me bloods. My line is getting darker every day and with the ectopic I did not get a positive test when I was due (didnt even find out until I was 8 weeks) as I continued to get a 2 periods when they were due. But the doctor did say that wasn't normal in an ectopic.


----------



## c.m.c

Ll when the line gets darker that's def a good sign! I did get a positive with mine but it was several days after AF due so it's all looking good ll84!!!!

Congrats again!! Hoping 3rd jan comes fast


----------



## squeak01

Wow big congrats ll84! Happy and healthy 9 months x keep us updated with how scan goes! X


----------



## LynnC

CONGRATS ladyluck!!!!!:hugs: Wish you healthy 9 months!!!!:happy dance:

Goodluck with the scanning in Jan!:thumbup:


----------



## Amcolecchi

LadyLuck-I was the same way I counted down to the second trimester and then I felt better! Now I want to be in the third trimester soo bad lol but congrats again and h&h 9+ months!!! :)


----------



## maybebayb

Ladyluck that is the most AWESOME news ever!!
congrats! I'm amazingly happy for you <3


----------



## LynnC

negative this month.. i know its been only first month ttc.. but still feel sad.. :cry:


----------



## ladyluck84

Sorry to here that Lynn. Fresh start for 2014 your body might still be getting its self back in the swing!


----------



## squeak01

Sorry to hear that lynne, i hope 2014 brings you what you are wishing for xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lynn- I am so sorry hunny!! Keep trying and we will Keep our fingers crossed for you! The nice thing about this group is you know it has happened for other women with ectopics so you will get pregnant too!


----------



## ladyluck84

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes How is everyone doing?! I am doing good! I am a little tired these past few days, just getting over being sick! It's so cold here, well it's cold everywhere in the U.S. right now! Hope everyone is doing great! I have my glucose test tomorrow morning so I am not looking forward to that!


----------



## ladyluck84

Had a scan yesterday and all good I'm now 7 weeks. I have been watching on the news how incredibly cold it is over there


----------



## ljsmummy

Lady 7 weeks already!! so pleased all was good with your scan  I remember that first one being absolutely terrifying and amazing all at the same time! Will you have any more or just the 12 week scan to wait for now?how are you feeling? 
Amcol I cant believe how fast time is going in your pregnancy! Well for us anyway, maybe not for you!I hope your glucose test goes well. I love the name you have picked for your little boy! It's beautiful. 
Im doing ok, really struggling with sickness and have been prescribed meds but they dont do much.Hoping it will wear off soon.Apart from that everything seems good and just waiting for the 12 week scan now. 
Lovely to hear from you all, its been quiet in here, although thats a good thing if it means no new ectopics for anyone. 
Just a little piece of positivity for you all....was sat waiting in the car park for my first midwife appt last week, feeling nervous and apprehensive, and what should I see but a huge bright rainbow in the sky! Im taking it as a sign, if it was intended to be one or not im taking it! Lol.
Lots of love to all the ladies in here x x


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lady-yes it is FREEZING here!! Unfortunately some people even died from the temperatures!!

Lj-Aww I hope the sickness goes away! Most girls find that morning sickness will go away in the second trimester, so you are almost there! Yes, I feel like once I hit the 18 week mark the pregnancy has flown by! I am 26w2d now and I have 14 weeks left which is crazy!!! I already start seeing the doctor every two weeks now!!! I am going to the birthing class end of this month and I might do a breastfeeding class too!! I can't wait to see your newest ultrasound!! YES I totally believe in signs too!!! And a rainbow is a beautiful sign!!!


----------



## squeak01

Hey all,

Ll - excellent news your scan was good xxx

Glad you are all doing well in your pregnancies, give me so much hope. I cant remember if i updated on here but i eventually got my period after a 60day + cycle and im now cd 34 and no sign of af again. Doc said if i go to 60+ days again to make an app to go see him to discuss options to regulate cycle. 

Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Squeak-aww I am glad you got your first cycle! Sorry your second cycle is taking forever!! Hopefully if it doesn't come and they get your regulated you can start trying again! Yes, this group is so nice. I remember the day or two after my surgery finding this group and just thinking okay, it's happened to these other ladies and they all got pregnant or had kids and it give me a ton of hope!! So we are all here for you if you need to vent or have any questions!


----------



## squeak01

Thanks :)

Very pleased to say i spoke to soon and the witch got me last night. I went onto ff to put this in my chart and discovered I was wrong af arrived day 31. Im over the moon as thts what my cycle was before. Fingers crossed my cycles stay regular and i can get back to ttc when ready :D. 

Thanks for all your support ladies :) xxx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Squeak-Yayyy that is awesome news!! I remember being on here wishing my period would come so bad so I could start trying haha it's funny because we never wish it to be here but I am so happy she showed her face so you can get your cycle moving!! KMFX for you!


----------



## squeak01

Thank you ! Yes i know its really bizarre wishing the witch to show haha!


----------



## ladyluck84

Squeak I'm glad they have returned to normal. 

Amcolecchi: wow can't believe how far you are gone!!

I'm really struggling with morning sickness which is a stupid name as it can be all day and night for me!


----------



## LynnC

So glad to hear all good news! Congrats on the 7weeks scanning :happydance: very happy for you!

my 3rd cycle was 31dpo. No luck for that month. Hubby n I were going to ttc again this month but a week ago we got a bad flu and took tons of meds. Doc said we should skip this cycle :dohh: next month we are traveling to hawaii for sis wedding so have to skip feb cycle too (avoid airplane) :growlmad: haha i guess i wont be ttcing until march :cry::coffee:

Other than that.. everything is fine with me :kiss:

BTW, im ovulating today haha is it true that when sick, we should not try? Are eggs/sperm bad thats why?


----------



## ladyluck84

I would just try anyway. If they are not up for it then your body won't let it happen surely?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lynn-Ya you can try anytime...even if you are sick it wont affect the egg and sperm! Why can't you try in Feb? Because of flying? 

Lady- awww sorry for the morning sickness! Ya it's pure evil, why do they call it morning, it can last all day! Have you tried ginger? I heard it helps! 

Thanks, I feel HUGE lol I am 27 weeks! 13 more to go!! HOW CRAZY!? My shower is Feb. 22nd and I am so excited! Hubby is painting the baby room now! Lady, how far along are you again?


----------



## squeak01

Hey, 

I would still try when sick, i cant see it doing any harm. Also dont get the not trying due to flying, can it cause harm? Ive never heard anything to suggest that xxxx 

Thanks ladyluck x i have some opk's im going to try last month i had a teeeensy amount of blood in cm on cd 17 or 18, i want to see if its bleeding due to ov. If it is at least Il know exactly when im ovulating xx 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## LynnC

well the doc (general doc we saw for the flu) told us not try when sick cuz we take bunch of meds. And was saying since hubby was more sick, that means his sperm were not good!? so yea we didnt dare to try.. 

The flying thing is just when u fly far, with all the moving and jetlag ur body gets super tired no try haha so yes, i guess we are just being too careful.. 

I so wanna get pregnant now but now we have to wait till March.. sigh :shrug:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies, it's been awhile! I am just checking up to see how everything is going for everyone!!! Hope all you ladies are doing ok!!


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm now 14 weeks on sat. Reading above and not much has changed thrown up 5 tunes today!! : (


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lady-Well the good news is you just about entered your second trimester and hopefully the stupid morning sickness (which is an awful name because it does last all day) goes away! Have you talked to your OB about how much you throw up? Sometimes I know they give some meds to people who have it bad!! When is your official due date again?


----------



## ladyluck84

No I haven't spoken to anyone just hoping it will go soon as reluctant to take anything even though only a very small risk but if it carries on I will have too. My due date is 23rd August. How are u feeling? Not that long for u now!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww ya I would call your OB! Hoepfully it will go away these next few weeks! The second trimester is definitely the best trimester, you feel amazing!! Awww When do you find out the sex? Are you going to find out?! So exciting for you!!! Yes I have like 7 1/2 weeks!! Too crazy for me to think that hahaha!! Definitely keep us updated!! :)


----------



## ladyluck84

Yes I'm gonna find out in 3 weeks! Can't believe how close that is


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lady-Wow 3 weeks already?!!?!? That is awesome!!! That will be here before you know it!!!


----------



## squeak01

Hey x 

Nice to see everyone's updates! Ladyluck cant believe u onky hv 3 weeks till you find out the sex ! Am, u dont have long at all now how exciting x 

All is well here iv only had one other wobbly cycle where af came around a week and a half early but other than that cycle has been 28-30 days so no complaints! I decided not to use opk's or anything like that yet, I just want too see what happens naturally, if no luck by summer i will look at options then. 

I wonder how everyone else is xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Squeak-My cycles were never the same either..usually between 29-31 days and my OB said that is normal! So no worries!! Definitely have fun and relax, it is worth it! Before we got pregnant we took a vacation to the beach which was so nice just to get away from everything after the ectopic and when we got back we got pregnant! So I think my body just needed a break and no stress!!!


----------



## ladyluck84

My cycles were funny after as well


----------



## squeak01

Hey, 

Thanks all. Since they have settled ive had x2 30 day cycles apart from last month i had a blip and it was 23 days. If going by my regular 28-30day cycles im now a day late. Trying not to read into it as i keep getting slight niggles as though af is due. If no af by next fri i will test because as you ladies say its normal for them to swing around a bit. Im very glad ive kept no tests in the house as im a poas addict lol!

No symptoms really have had a bunged up nose for past week, bbs hv been sore all cycle so very little symptoms. I still think af is due based on the niggles im getting. We shall soon see, i will keep you ladies updated.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Squeak-Good luck, hopefully this will be your BFP! KMFX for you!!


----------



## squeak01

Thanks, 

Woke up this morning and went to bathroom to get washed etc and found myself dry heaving for a couple mins. Oh immediatly wanted to go buy test but im terrified. Im still getting slight pains as though af is due. I talked him into letting me order tests online which gives me until wednesday to get my head together and see if af turns up. 

I dont know what to think, its all very surreal.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Squeak-my friend got pregnant and like a couple days after ovulation she had the exact same symptoms! I never got that BUT she did and she had a healthy baby boy not too long ago!! So KMFX for you!!! I got slight pains all the time, like I really thought af was coming because of cramping and it didn't! I had cramping till like the 12 th week of pregnancy!


----------



## squeak01

Well it was a false alarm and i now have a full on sickness bug aswell as a really sore stomach due to af arriving today. Being ill must be whats caused me to be a little late. Oh seemed quite upset that af arrived which i feel crushed about as he really wants this. He seems ok now, its not been long at all tht we have even been able to ttc since ectopic, ive only had 3 normal cycles and both other times its took us 5 months to conceive. I know it will happen eventually and i have faith in that. 

Thanks for ur support xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Sorry af arrived and your not feeling great. I know after ectopic I was desperate to fall quickly but try to look on it as your body is having longer to heal


----------



## Amcolecchi

Squeak- I am so sorry hunny! It's so mean when AF is late and gets your hopes up! I have been there many times! At least you know you are on a regular schedule though and like you said it took 5 months before so you still have time before going to see a specialist. But for now definitely get a massage and eat lots of chocolates and drink wine!


----------



## squeak01

Hey, 

Thanks, thats really nice of you both. Im ok, i was a little disappointed but i know in my head that my body needs to heal and it will most likely take a while yet. As you say im just glad to know im regular x 
I was more upset that oh was quite upset, i spoke to him and explained its likely not going to happen as quick this time round. After we talked he seemed alot better, i think hes jusg been keeping it all in for fear of upsetting me, so one good thing came ouf of it which is we sat down n got it all out. 

How are you getting along ladyluck? I have been throwing up and having hot and cold sweats, yuck! 

Thanks again for ur kind words x


----------



## squeak01

Hey, 

Thanks, thats really nice of you both. Im ok, i was a little disappointed but i know in my head that my body needs to heal and it will most likely take a while yet. As you say im just glad to know im regular x 
I was more upset that oh was quite upset, i spoke to him and explained its likely not going to happen as quick this time round. After we talked he seemed alot better, i think hes jusg been keeping it all in for fear of upsetting me, so one good thing came ouf of it which is we sat down n got it all out. 

How are you getting along ladyluck? I have been throwing up and having hot and cold sweats, yuck! 

Thanks again for ur kind words x


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm 15w4d and still throwing up regularly. I have a bit of a belly now and have started to feel tickles. All this said I'm petrified every day. Got on early gender scan in Sunday but scans fill me with fear. 

Me ectopic scar is bad and really goes in because they stitched me up too tight as popped open so wondering how that will look stretched as u get bigger


----------



## ladyluck84

* I get


----------



## squeak01

Hey, 

Still being sick, thats unlucky as they say you usually leave it behind in first trimester. Some people would say its a good sign x 

I understand they will fill you with fear. Im positive all will be excellent and hopefully then you wont feel fear anymore. Are you going to find out the gender?

Funnily enough i was thinking the othdr day how my scar would look should i gt pregnant. Do you have the 3 scars. The one on my side is very small, the one inside my belly butto is like a tiny knotted rope. The one in my bikini line has really healed well and you cant see it. 

A lady i work with had a surgery for ectopic around 30 years ago and has a scar from bikini line to the navel so i cant complain after i seen that. X

Good luck for scan, keep us updated x


----------



## squeak01

Just realised you said early gender scan, will they be able to tell at nearly 16 weeks?


----------



## ladyluck84

I will be 16w1d and apparently yes they can tell. Then hopefully I will get the same answer at the 20 week scan. Yes I have 3 scars but one on both sides and one in my tummy button. It's the one on the right side that's horrible. From what they said they went in key hole to have a look then did the surgery through one side when they realised I had ruptured so I don't have a bikini scar at all. Which I think I would have preferred the nurse after was very confused why they had done this and said she hadn't seen it before!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Lady-I got an early gender scan at 17 weeks and 4 days and it showed us he was a boy! We didn't announce it though until after the 20 week because I have heard where some are late bloomers lol! But good luck, let us know!!!

AFM- I have 3 scars too. One thru my belly button that you can barely tell, sometimes just looks like dirt lol and the other two on my hip areas...the one that the tube came out of is like more gross and bigger than the other side but both are so low that my bikini covers them which is good! They were healing but then I got pregnant and they are a little more red then they used to be...I should go buy Vitamin E and rub it on them! Has anyone else used anything that works?


----------



## Polly79

Hi I'm in the same place. I had an emergency operations march 7th last year. I was 10 1/2 weeks gone. It was my first pregnancy and a honeymoon baby. We got the go ahead to start trying again in April but 12 months on absolutely nothing. My sister is now pregnant and 4 of my friends and 2 of my colleagues. I'm surrounded by pregnancies and everyday I feel - why can't I get pregnant what am I doing wrong!


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi polly,
It always makes me sad to see new faces in this thread! I was in such a dark place when I came looking for someone to talk to who understood what I was going through. As you can see, this place is pretty quiet now as most of the ladies are pregnant or had babies after their ectopic! Its a horrible feeling when everyone around you is pregnant and its the only thing you want in the world. What are you doing with regards to ttc? Are you temping/charting/opks? Also if you dont mind me asking how old are you? I was told to go back for tests if I didnt fall pregnant within 18 months of my ectopic (im under 30, just, and believe its within 12 months if youre over 30) 
Feel free to come here and chat/vent anytime. The ladies here are lovely
X x


----------



## squeak01

Hey Polly, 

Sorry you hv had to join this thread. I feel your pain its really hard when everyone else is falling pregnant. Im ok with it now I just tell myself it will be me one day but i do still hv down days. I had ectopic in august however i couldnt really start trying till jan as it took my cycles quite along time to settle down. 

Were your cycles normalish in april? I read on one of the main ectopic sites that it takes 18 months for most women to become pregnant after ectopic. Lots of ladies on this board are now pregnant after the ectopic which gives me huge hope. Its also really helpful as they truely understand.


----------



## jesussonu2426

Hi polly,

I am the latest one to join in these threads. I had a ruptured ectopic pregnancy almost leading to near to death experience. Thank GOD I am alive but i the kind of emotional feeling I am going through is horrible and painful. I had an emergency surgery on feb 5 and lost 3 ltrs of blood. My right tube is removed. Now its been more than 40 days but no AF yet (I had sex in between). I got BFN twice. Desperately trying to conceive again. I want my baby back. Plz suggest how long do I need to wait for the AF to arrive. :( :(


----------



## bluefish1980

Hi Polly79. I'm in a very similar situation. I had a ruptured ectopic back in April 2013. I was just 8 weeks.

There were complications after my tube was removed (I was sent home with a 28 cm incision and no stitches in it!!!)

I also lost a lot of blood and had to be admitted to a different hospital to have some blood transfusions.

That was in April, it then took me till July 2013 to have my first AF. However, since then, no BFP. Not even a hint of one :(

When I was pregnant, 5 other woman at work were. Now they've all had their babies and are celebrating their 6 months birthdays. It kills me. I want to be so happy for them, but I secretly think 'that should've been me'.

When will we get our BFP and carry to full term?

I am now 33, soon to be 34, so I will be heading to the docs soon. I get married in 3 weeks, so I have told my other half that I'm gonna wait till after that. I am due my next AF whilst on Honeymoon.

It kills my other half when he sees how sad I am every time AF arrives. I wish it didnt effect me so much, but now I'm worried it will never happen for us.


----------



## LynnC

Hi ladies, 

So happy to hear from each of you again. Welcome to the threats to all the new ladies. So sorry for what you went too went through. It is a tough path and luckily we got good positive examples from the expecting moms here. Hope we all can get healthy pregnancies soon:hugs:

AFM, hubby n I just came back from the 3 weeks vacation in Hawaii. All relaxed and ready to go back TTCing. Still get scared every time I get sensitive on left/right sides. AF is back to normal for 3 cycles already (30-day). I stopped using opk and let it happen naturally. :kiss:

Anyway hope everyone is fine! Keep us updated!:thumbup:


----------



## Gray

Hello ladies I am currently going through my second ectopic pregnancy. I was able to catch both pregnancy before they ruptured and was give mtx shot both times. I was hard for me because I was not trying either times. I was so excited when I found out the first time because I took a test at home and was so happy to see the two lines. The second time which was March 5 2014 I was not expecting a bfp because I showed no sign of ovulation from the opks. I went to the doctor for a check up and they did a routine check up she did a pregnancy test and there was my bfp. I was so happy because I finally thought wow its really going to happen this time. Well when the doctor went to look at the baby he could not see it long story short I had an cornual ectopic pregnancy meaning this time it got further than before but it implanted between my fallopian tube and my uterus. I was crushed and tried to hold back my tears. I go for an hsg test once all of this is said and done to see if there are any blockage in my tubes. I would so enjoy having a ttc buddy while going through this journey. We can support each other. I am spreading baby dust to all of us that are having a difficult time conceiving we will have our BFP soon we can not give up!!


----------



## ladyluck84

Gray I'm so sorry you have had to go through this again. Unfortunately we are more likely now we have had one to have another and it just seems so unfair. It's good they are going to look and check for blockage now. Was it on the same side again?


----------



## wantjust1more

Hi ladies, just wanted some advice, hopefully if y'all can help me. 
I feel so empty since my ectopic pregnancy, we've been ttc for 3 years for our rainbow. This month was the 2/3rd cycle off the pill doc said to try birth control for three months to regulate my body as far as my hormones. (it really did help, I'll go into that if anyone wants to know), anywho, last cycle was 22 days so i figured i didn't ovulate or i did and it was the from my left side with no tube. This cycle i ovulated on cycle day 13, if i went by last cycle 22 days, I'm late. Or am i? I don't know why I'm so confused. I've taken a test, frer, it's one of those tests where you might see a line, so I'm just waiting. I've been cramping since 5dpo, and i mean cramps! They won't stop. I'm so afraid it's ectopic again but i know that frer would be blaring positive.. I'm waiting this week to see what happens. I just hope this emptiness can soon be filled. :(


----------



## Gray

ladyluck84 said:


> Gray I'm so sorry you have had to go through this again. Unfortunately we are more likely now we have had one to have another and it just seems so unfair. It's good they are going to look and check for blockage now. Was it on the same side again?

Yes lady luck it was in the same tube :cry:. But hopefully once the doctor does my hsg they can rule out if that is the problem.


----------



## lovelylea

Hi, 

I feel like I know you all so well after reading your posts.. 
You have given me so much hope xx 

My story.. 
Ttc for 8yrs - have pcos - 
Gave up trying 2yrs ago when we adopted our 2 beautiful babies xx 
Then on the 24th February I got what I thought was my period, but it never stopped so I went to the doctors and was told it sounded like I was ovulating.. 
I started doing ovulation tests that were all coming back positive - which I was advised can also mean you are pregnant.. 
So I took a test on 15/03/14 and it was positive - (absolutely shocked) 
Called out hospital and advised on my bleeding and cramps.. 
Was called in for a can on 19/03/14 - 
On scan I was told I had a pregnancy of unknown location - I had blood tests find and I had hcg level of 2240.. I was told to come back in 2 days and be retested - but I was more than likely having mc.. 
The following day I had sharp pain on my left ovary and couldn't move..
I went in to hospital and they did another scan and said I ended emergency surgery - I was 9wks pregnant and I hand ruptured my left tube - I had to have it removed.. 
I came around from the surgery and was advised I was very lucky I had came in when I had.. 
I am absolutely devastated xx 
The following morning my brother and sister inlaw announced their ivf had been a success xx 
I am so happy for them but also so sad at the same time xx 
Life can be so cruel xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

lovely-Yes life can definitely be cruel!! I am so sorry for your loss! I had an ectopic back in May and I lost my tube! My husband also has horrible sperm and we were told the ONLY way we would get pregnant was IVF or IUI and we decided we needed to save some money up then after the ectopic and I could do an IUI or IVF we would but we got prego naturally!! So it works in mysterious ways!! So never give up hope!!- this goes to all the ladies here! The amazing thing about this page is that all these ladies here who I have met and had the journey with all had ectopics but then got pregnant and have had beautiful & healthy babies! So if you have any questions/want to vent this is the best place for it, we are all here for you!


----------



## lovelylea

Thank you so much xx 
Having a really emotional day xx 
Trying to take a positive form it all - we did finally get pregnant xx 
Now it's the waiting game again xx never wanted my period so much in my life xx


----------



## jesussonu2426

lovelylea said:


> Thank you so much xx
> Having a really emotional day xx
> Trying to take a positive form it all - we did finally get pregnant xx
> Now it's the waiting game again xx never wanted my period so much in my life xx

I lovelylea, I am in the same boat. I had ruptured ectopic pregnancy leading to near death experience. I also lost my right tube (emergency laparoscopy surgery) on Feb 5th. Its been more than 7 weeks since then no AF. BFN thrice. I was not willing to wait for 3 mnths. So started immediately after bleeding stopped. Desperately trying to conceive. I want my baby back :cry:


----------



## lovelylea

Sorry am not fully understanding all the short words eg af


----------



## Gray

lovelylea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I feel like I know you all so well after reading your posts..
> You have given me so much hope xx
> 
> My story..
> Ttc for 8yrs - have pcos -
> Gave up trying 2yrs ago when we adopted our 2 beautiful babies xx
> Then on the 24th February I got what I thought was my period, but it never stopped so I went to the doctors and was told it sounded like I was ovulating..
> I started doing ovulation tests that were all coming back positive - which I was advised can also mean you are pregnant..
> So I took a test on 15/03/14 and it was positive - (absolutely shocked)
> Called out hospital and advised on my bleeding and cramps..
> Was called in for a can on 19/03/14 -
> On scan I was told I had a pregnancy of unknown location - I had blood tests find and I had hcg level of 2240.. I was told to come back in 2 days and be retested - but I was more than likely having mc..
> The following day I had sharp pain on my left ovary and couldn't move..
> I went in to hospital and they did another scan and said I ended emergency surgery - I was 9wks pregnant and I hand ruptured my left tube - I had to have it removed..
> I came around from the surgery and was advised I was very lucky I had came in when I had..
> I am absolutely devastated xx
> The following morning my brother and sister inlaw announced their ivf had been a success xx
> I am so happy for them but also so sad at the same time xx
> Life can be so cruel xx


Hello Lovelylea I am soo sorry for your lost but I am glad that you are a survivor of a ruptured tube. I am currently recovering from and ectopic and I agree that sometime life can be cruel but its groups like this that helps make it easier for us to vent and relate our situations to those who have been there. Although you are going through this tough period we are here for support don't think that you are alone. Has your cycled returned back yet?


----------



## jesussonu2426

lovelylea said:


> Sorry am not fully understanding all the short words eg af

AF - Aunt Flow (period). Not sure what to expect at this time after 7 weeks of surgery


----------



## bluefish1980

jesussonu2426 said:


> lovelylea said:
> 
> 
> Sorry am not fully understanding all the short words eg af
> 
> AF - Aunt Flow (period). Not sure what to expect at this time after 7 weeks of surgeryClick to expand...

I had my ectopic back in April 2013 and my first AF didn't arrive until the July. The doctor said that was normal - it could be any where from 1 to 3 months before my body went back into the routine.

It felf cruel though, as it was like my body still thought it was pregnant :(


----------



## lovelylea

Does anyone know - after tunnel removal do your hcg levels return to 0 straight away


----------



## bluefish1980

No, mine had to be monitored over a few weeks to ensure it went down to below 5.


----------



## lovelylea

Called Dr, was advised no need to be monitored.. 
Confused..


----------



## bluefish1980

Maybe it was low enough that they weren't concerned. Mine went down quite slowly which was why I was monitored.


----------



## lovelylea

So tempted to try before 1st af...


----------



## squeak01

jesussonu2426 said:


> lovelylea said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much xx
> Having a really emotional day xx
> Trying to take a positive form it all - we did finally get pregnant xx
> Now it's the waiting game again xx never wanted my period so much in my life xx
> 
> I lovelylea, I am in the same boat. I had ruptured ectopic pregnancy leading to near death experience. I also lost my right tube (emergency laparoscopy surgery) on Feb 5th. Its been more than 7 weeks since then no AF. BFN thrice. I was not willing to wait for 3 mnths. So started immediately after bleeding stopped. Desperately trying to conceive. I want my baby back :cry:Click to expand...

Hey, sorry you ended up joining this board :( Although its not what you will want to hear it took me nearly 3 months to get af and then I had two dodgy cycles after that but they have settled now. Everyone is different though so yours may come sooner. Its horrible just waiting it out, I got quite frustrated and posted on here a couple of times. 

I have been trying since Dec when my af started to settle a little and no luck for me as yet. I think it does take a little longer as i believe it takes a little bit of time for your body to settle when you have had the tube removed. I am just nearing the end of my cycle day 28 of approx 30/32 day cycle and this cycle I was really sore on the side that I had the tube removed so I feel this cycle is a bit of a dud. It was the first time Ive had any pain there since the surgery back in Aug x 

I hope your af sorts its self out soon I still get really emotional about it all and would love to be preg again but im starting to realize it may take a little more time than I would like :( 

Hugs x x


----------



## bluefish1980

Lovelylea - you only had the tube removed on the 19th didn't you? I know its really hard, but you've got to let your body heal before you try again. Think what damage you could be doing to your body if you got a :BFP: before everything was healed inside, let alone your emotional healing.

I know how tough it is, I wanted to jump right back into it again, unfortuantley I had complications which meant we had to wait 3 months in the end, but the docs know best when they say to wait 1 cycle.


----------



## lovelylea

I know I should wait xx 
it's just so hard..
It took us 8yrs to get to this point. 

Was told to wait 1 cycle or 6wks xx 
I have pcos so I don't really have regular af.. 
Am going to track with ovulation sticks xx


----------



## ljsmummy

Just wanted to say hello to the new ladies, sorry you find yourselves here.
Lovelylea - im so sorry, I remember how you are feeling like it was yesterday. I had an ectopic at 11 weeks pregnant and my tube removed. 2 days after my sister gave birth to a beautiful baby boy. I didn't begrudge them their special time as they had their own struggles and waited so long for it. But it was like a slap in the face watching them be so happy when I had just lost my baby and my tube. On the plus side, it took 5 weeks for my first and only period to arrive, and the cycle after that I got pregnant! So many of the other ladies here have got pregnant fairly quickly or already had their babies. So its pretty quiet in here these days. But please come and talk to us and ask any questions or vent, the ladies in here are amazing. 
Lots of love x x


----------



## maybebayb

hello ladies! and welcome to the new ones, I have been MAJOR slack at posting in here but I do often think of how all you are going, nothing really new to report here, still pregnant and coming up to the 36 week mark so all going well I will have baby in 4-6 weeks, eeek!

hope everyone is ok and can't wait to hear of all the future bfps

xx


----------



## lovelylea

Aww thank you ljsmummy.. 
I find myself getting angry everytime my sister in laws moans about anything relating to her pregnancy.. 
I am trying to stay positive about it all xx 
I have amazing children DD (34mths) & DS (24mths) we adopted them both November 2012 xx 
So as you can imagine finding out I was pregnant was a massive shock as we were under the allusion I couldn't ovulate.. 
I keep trying to convince myself if my body did it this time on its own it can do it again x. 
Trying to have faith xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Hey ladies! 

Since losing my left tube back in aug of 2011, and nothing seems to be working. I have my FIRST IVF appt. tomorrow. I'm over the moon, however i'm scared, worried, and just thinking about the "what if's"... I have decided to stop stressing and just do the IVF. It's going to cost alot, however i figure i'll pay for my baby that i've been longing to have. 

I know how you feel the anger, the frustration, the sadness. I've been feeling just the same for 3 years and it doesn't get any easier. The longer i've felt like this process is going to take the longer the pain just hurts. I figured that my "emptiness" is not going to go away until i have our rainbow baby. 


Just know that If you feel pissed off at the world.. there is someone that knows how you are feeling... it's me.


If anyone wants to know about the IVF financing i am going through this place. arcfertility.com it's nation wide and you put in your zip code and they list the ivf clinics in your area. This ARC facility does the financing. I find it so wonderful. If anyone wants to know. 

Having one tube sucks... !!


----------



## lovelylea

Hi, 

I had my ectopic 20th march 14 - 9wks pregnant, ruptured tube - had emergency surgery and had to have left tube removed.. 
1st pregnancy in 8yrs of ttc... 

Did ovulation test yesterday and starting to show positive.. 
I have a dull ache on my left side and then some times on both sides.. 
Could the full ache on my left side be due to my tubal removal or do you thing I am ovulating from the left side? 

Not had first af yet as only 4wks post op.. 

Lea xx


----------



## LynnC

hello ladies, i havent had a chance to keep up with the forum for a while. Sorry for the new ladies to go through this road.. Hope we can all go through this, have our healthy pregnancies n/ babies soon.

I have one concern. Its been 6 months since my surgery. A couple weeks ago I started to experience pain on my right side (ectopic side) every morning (1st pee). Or after a long nap, I go to pee it would hurt too. Its a sharp/sore pain. Makes me a little scared. I went to check with a doc. She didnt seem to concern n said maybe its probably just my endometriosis thingy?! (Im on stage 1 of endo found out after the lapascopy) Ugh hate when they just randomly saying that. Anyone experiencing pains??


----------



## Gray

lovelylea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had my ectopic 20th march 14 - 9wks pregnant, ruptured tube - had emergency surgery and had to have left tube removed..
> 1st pregnancy in 8yrs of ttc...
> 
> Did ovulation test yesterday and starting to show positive..
> I have a dull ache on my left side and then some times on both sides..
> Could the full ache on my left side be due to my tubal removal or do you thing I am ovulating from the left side?
> 
> Not had first af yet as only 4wks post op..
> 
> Lea xx


Hello Lovelylea it is possible you can be ovulating you can ovulate before your period which is why they tell you to use protection until you get your period because you can get pregnant before your AF.


----------



## wantjust1more

o ladies I went in for my IVF appt, and they wanted to check to see what side I was O'ing from since I only have my right tube left. (lost left tube due to ectopic back in aug 2011) .. This is what happend.. 



so I went in for the follicle scan...because i got a positive LH surge on Tuesday and Wednesday... well needless to say the Nurse asked me if I was pregnant.. CAUSE-- my endometrium lining was between 15-21mm.. She said that there could possibly be a pregnancy, or conception already has occured. She did a blood test preg, progesterone, and estrodial. The preg came back neg (she said it's probably to early), the progesterone was 6.3, and estrodial was 70. she said ovulation has already taken place and could have been a week ago or a couple of days ago. I told her i had a period on March 28th- i said it was blood, and clots.. She said that doesn't matter. I have to wait a week and take a urine preg. test.. 

I'm so confused i thought i knew my body the last three years. however, i'm confused on this and can't figure it out. DH said "it's meant for you to NOT figure this out" ...


----------



## squeak01

hey all, 

I havent been on in a while as last month i decided i was going to take a 2 month break from ttc. mainly because i noticed the strain on oh as he really wants kids. He is also not well at the moment and we are awaiting some tests. I also just started a new job on april 7th so i thought there was just too much going on that was stressful and when you add in ttc, well you all know the stress that can cause. We still have lots of time, hopefully! (we are 24/27) so i dont think 2 months will hurt. I didnt think i would be able to put it right to the back of my mind but I have and irs honestly lifted such a big weight :)

Sorry to see all you new ladies but I hope you get all the hope, comfort, support & answers I have had from these ladies x 
Lovelylea - I had the same i think your getting ovulation pains that you will feel all over because its all still tender x I could be wrong, if you ever get worried speak to your doc xx
Lynnc - How are you keeping hun? last month for a whole 5 days before my ov test showed positive i was very sore on my left side (side i had tube removed) i got quite worried but a day before I ov i had loads n loads (sorry for tmi) of ewcm. It could be something similar but from what you describe I would be asking for a urine test just to rule out any water works infections. x 

want1more - that is just amazing, I will keep everything crossed this is it for you. You read about so many women falling pregnant on their own just before they are due to begin ivf - I truely hope you are one of them xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

wanted1 just when I thought I understood my body it did something different! I was so frustrated! The month that I fell with this pregnancy I used my fertility monitor and didn't get a single positive ovulation!!!


----------



## lovelylea

Hi ladies..
Am in the dreaded 2ww - on day 8 after ovulating.. Had a few stragen things happening, hoping there good signs.. 

Over the last 2wks I've experienced the following.. 

Before opk's went positive 
*absces in mouth 
*thrush
*cramping 

After opk's were positive 
*water infection 
*spotting 
*spots on chin 
*cramping like af is coming 

Af due on Sunday..
&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
She doesn't show up..

Anyone else have similar symptoms ?

Lea xx


----------



## wantjust1more

squeak01 said:


> hey all,
> 
> I havent been on in a while as last month i decided i was going to take a 2 month break from ttc. mainly because i noticed the strain on oh as he really wants kids. He is also not well at the moment and we are awaiting some tests. I also just started a new job on april 7th so i thought there was just too much going on that was stressful and when you add in ttc, well you all know the stress that can cause. We still have lots of time, hopefully! (we are 24/27) so i dont think 2 months will hurt. I didnt think i would be able to put it right to the back of my mind but I have and irs honestly lifted such a big weight :)
> 
> Sorry to see all you new ladies but I hope you get all the hope, comfort, support & answers I have had from these ladies x
> Lovelylea - I had the same i think your getting ovulation pains that you will feel all over because its all still tender x I could be wrong, if you ever get worried speak to your doc xx
> Lynnc - How are you keeping hun? last month for a whole 5 days before my ov test showed positive i was very sore on my left side (side i had tube removed) i got quite worried but a day before I ov i had loads n loads (sorry for tmi) of ewcm. It could be something similar but from what you describe I would be asking for a urine test just to rule out any water works infections. x
> 
> want1more - that is just amazing, I will keep everything crossed this is it for you. You read about so many women falling pregnant on their own just before they are due to begin ivf - I truely hope you are one of them xxx




ladyluck84 said:


> wanted1 just when I thought I understood my body it did something different! I was so frustrated! The month that I fell with this pregnancy I used my fertility monitor and didn't get a single positive ovulation!!!



*squeak01*-- I hope this is it-- I don't know when I ovulated, and af still isn't here. I'm scared to test so i'm waiting until the 28th. FX'd!!! I'll keep you all updated for sure! 


*ladyluck84*-- I know, I really did think i understood my body for 3 years, and this month i'm so confused. everything doesn't make sense. I want to test but i'm really scared. so i'm trying to wait as long as possible. :wacko:


----------



## ladyluck84

I was the same I was desperate to test but didn't think I could take seeing any more negatives. Personally I found it best to wait until the first day of missed and test but even then the test wasn't at all clear. I had af type cramps as well so symptom spotting for me was a bit useless. Even my temperature chart wasn't that helpful as yes it stayed high when I was pregnant but on months I wasn't it was high until the day of af and then dropped so at the most I got 2 hours notice and so month after month I got my hopes up. This might be just me or just a coincidence but the month I used fertility gel is the month I fell. Thought I would just pass that on as I wanted anything that might help me


----------



## LynnC

squeak.. Life has been so slow without any progress!.. The pain I had comes n goes so i decided to ignore it. Its much harder to go see doc and have them do samples for me here in Taiwan. Its a bit different in Asia I guess.. Oh well still crossing our fingers every month :). Baby steps. Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies just checking in to see how everyone is doing?! Hopefully more good news!! Matteo is already 4 months old!! Can't believe how fast the time is going!!


----------



## bluefish1980

Well, it's been 15 months since my ectopic (right tube removed) and no sign of a BFP at any point so we have been to the docs and he has ordered a bunch of tests.

Hubby's sperm analysis isn't until September so it's just a waiting game over here.


----------



## Amcolecchi

I'm sorry to hear that bluefish but your husbands sperm could be part of the problem! It was for us! My husband had a good amount of sperm just low motility and low morphology so we started to take wellman vitamins for at least 3 months and it really did help his sperm count and morphology! So if it is your husbands sperm look into those vitamins. And have him cut back on caffeine and alcohol. All of that really helped us! KMFX for you!


----------



## Amcolecchi

How did is SA go? My husband was diagnosed with 2% morphology and low motility so I understand the frustratedness!! 



bluefish1980 said:


> Well, it's been 15 months since my ectopic (right tube removed) and no sign of a BFP at any point so we have been to the docs and he has ordered a bunch of tests.
> 
> Hubby's sperm analysis isn't until September so it's just a waiting game over here.


----------



## bluefish1980

Thanks for asking. I feel really touched.

All looked normal from what I could see, but they just gave him a piece of paper with all the data on and didn't explain any of it!

I have a scan booked for next Thursday so at last it feels like things are happening. All my tests have been normal so Im now really worried that my body was messed up when they removed my tube.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Blue-I will tell you my story. We did all the testing too and every test they gave me I passed with flying colors!! The HSG showed that none of my tubes were blocked at all! Now, they did say that my husband's sperm showed the 2% morphology which is terrible and low motility. So we knew something was wrong on his end so we did an IUI. The first one failed. The second one we got pregnant but then I had the ectopic. I had to have my left tube removed. AND I WAS SO PISSED...I did all those tests and it showed I had no blockage so how the heck did the baby get stuck there? AND It was so bad that It almost ruptured! I also had zero pain and bleeding so strange! And when I did get prego with my son it was 8 weeks after my ectopic and it was natural! So with one tube and my husband's sperm only 2% we did it! So basically my story is to tell you that even though my body was "in the clear" I still had the ectopic and since then I have gotten prego! Do you have your tubes still? And don't worry MANY MANY women get prego after an ectopic and it takes time..I know that is the LAST thing you want to hear, trust me, I remember! But It definitely can happen even if it means doing and IUI or IVF. FX for you hun!!!
p.s. I would ask the doctor about his results, they should have explained everything to you!


----------



## bluefish1980

I had my right tube removed 18 months ago. It was quite a traumatic op and I required a lot if blood transfusions. That's why I worry.

I just can't wait to see what the specialist had to say so we can start to try new things.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ya the specialists will help a lot!! I actually loved my Specialist, I wished he could have been my OB!! but they are definitely great! Let me know how your appt. goes!!1


----------



## bluefish1980

Thanks. Scan is this Thursday and appointment with specialist is on 1st December. Can't wait! We finally have a date!!


----------



## squeak01

Hi All, 

I see no one has posted for a while, i hope you are all ok? 
I just wanted to update that I had a scan today and im 8 wks 2 days and everything looks great!
I had my ectopic in aug 2013 but i wasnt able to try until dec 2014 due to recovery. So it has taken me 10 months to fall pregnant (feels much longer). Its been a long hard road and we even got our letter for the fertility clinc and the day after igot it i got my bfp! Which was a total shocker !!

Praying all goes well this time xx

Hope everyone else is good?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Squeak-CONGRATS!!! I am so happy for you!! When is the due date? Pregnancy will seem like forever but once the baby comes he/she will grow so fast! It's hard to believe my little one is already 7 months old! Time does fly, I am so happy for you!!! :)


----------



## ljsmummy

Congratulations Squeak!!
That is amazing news! I love it when people come back to post and announce a bfp when the thread has been so quiet! A similar thing happened to a friend of mine who was going for her consultation for ivf, found at she was pregnant whilst at that appointment! Im so pleased for you congratulations again, happy and healthy 9 months hun x x x x


----------



## squeak01

Thanks sooo much both of you! I honestly thought it wasnt going to happen naturally. I have a rough due date of 22 june but they have said they will give me a fixed due date at my 12 week scan xx

Its not dragged too much but i think thats been helped with having the early scan. I have lots of morning sickness which i seriously hate but its so reasuring at the same time :). Once I have had my 12 week scan I will pop a pic up x 

Lovely to hear you guys are doing well and I hope the little ones are coming on in leaps and bounds xxx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww yes the date is fun!!! My first date was based off my period and they said April 14, the scan moved it back till April 19th but I had my son April 4th hahaha so they just come whenever they want!!

Can't wait to see the 12 week scan!!! Yes morning sickness stinks but like you said it's so reassuring at the same time!! So happy for you!! :) :happydance:



squeak01 said:


> Thanks sooo much both of you! I honestly thought it wasnt going to happen naturally. I have a rough due date of 22 june but they have said they will give me a fixed due date at my 12 week scan xx
> 
> Its not dragged too much but i think thats been helped with having the early scan. I have lots of morning sickness which i seriously hate but its so reasuring at the same time :). Once I have had my 12 week scan I will pop a pic up x
> 
> Lovely to hear you guys are doing well and I hope the little ones are coming on in leaps and bounds xxx


----------



## squeak01

Thanks xxxx

Sickness and tiredness seems to be easing off a little now and the trips to the loo! Brushing my teeth is getting a little easier. I had really sore chest at the start but thts eased off aswell and only hv slightly sore chest sometimes :) 

I seem to be able to enjoy food again which im loving. I was worried about symptoms easing off but i went to gv hubby a kiss this morning and he had just brushed his teeth - shich nearly made me throw up, so I got a swift reminder there still there lol! 

They do say its between now and week 10 symptoms ease off though dont they?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Squeak-my symptoms disappeared around week 10 and the tiredness went away around week 14, but then towards like week 33 they came back haha..OMG starting at week 20 I felt my son kick my ribs and he continued to the moment i birthed him lol!


----------



## squeak01

Symptoms going were nothing to worry about my little bubba was grand xxxx measuring 12wk3 days and over the moon !
 



Attached Files:







Bby T 1.jpg
File size: 106.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## squeak01

Since the sickness eased off the only symptoms i have are weeing alot and tiredness x no sore chest or anything like that x im currently taking antibiotics for a horrid chest infection xx i was really worried it would affect baby but nothing to worry about xx completly amazed still lol! Due date is june 20th x


----------



## Amcolecchi

Awwww what a cute little baby!!! Aww ya don't worry about getting sick, the great thing is the reason pregnant women get sick is because all the anitbodies and immune system go to the baby first to protect them, so pregnant women are easily susceptible to getting sick! So your little baby is growing and healthy!! Did they change the due date at all?!


----------



## squeak01

Just by days, i was measuring 2 days further on than my last scan so due 20th june 2015 and cant wait!! Xxx


----------



## Amcolecchi

How are the ladies doing in this group?!


----------



## ljsmummy

Hey Amcol!
I am doing great thank you! How are you, any luck ttc yet?
My baby boy is 6 months old already the time is flying by! Xxx


----------



## HopefulChels

hilslo said:


> Hello - I just wondered if anybody is now ttc who has had an ectopic pregnancy and had a tube (or more) removed as a result?
> 
> I am already a member of a couple of threads with some really fantastic ladies who have helped massively over my first few weeks and I look forward to continuing my journey with them. I also know there is an older thread for ttc after ectopic and I have had a little venture into there but most of those ladies are now pregnant (which gives me hope!) so I would like to start a new thread for anyone that is starting/continuing with their efforts.
> 
> I feel that with an ectopic there are quite a few different things to think/ worry about (some less, some more!) compared to a m/c and wondered if there is anyone out there that would like to join me in my quest to get pregnant again asap!
> 
> It's been nearly a month now since my laparotomy which removed my left tube and physically I'm getting there. I still have a HUGE swollen belly though which feels like my body is playing a cruel trick on me considereing there's no longer a baby growing in there! :growlmad: and I'm still a little sore by the end of the day. :nope:
> 
> I had about 10 days of light spotting following the surgery but am now waiting to shed the lining that was built up and praying that my body remembers how to ovulate so I can get going again!
> 
> I'd love to have some ectopic buddies to go through ttc with so who's with me? :flower:

Hello,

I had an ectopic pregnancy and also lost my left tube about a year ago, it has been a long road. I have not had much long getting pregnant again but this month I am hopeful, my period is now 4 days late and I am having light touch and go cramps and white creamy discharge does this mean what I think it means? I hope for the best for you as I truly understand what your going through


----------



## Amcolecchi

LJ-Aww 6 months already??! Time does fly by!! My son is 10 months!! I am not ready for him to be a year old!!! I am glad you and your son are doing so well!! Is he crawling? My son skipped it hahaha!!!

Hope-Hey hun! I completely understand! I lost my tube as well. Have you tested? I would test! It could be a BFP! Have you looked into feritlity help? If we don't get pregnant by this fall we are thinking of getting an IUI. Good luck hun!


----------



## yazzy

Hey ladies!

I've only posted here a few times, had an ectopic Oct 31. Had surgery, given lots of blood and lost a tube...big investigation being carried out by the hospital at the mo!
We were told by my doctor we could try again end of Dec...just let nature take it's course and fell pregnant Christmas week!!!! Had a scan at 6+3 which showed baby in the right place with a heartbeat :) feeling like a very lucky lady right now, let's hope this is a sticky bean :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yazzy-congrats!!! I got pregnant with my son Naturally after an ectopic!!

And I just found out I'm pregnant!! :) I'm actually over 7 weeks pregnant!! I had no idea! I was breastfeeding my son and didn't have a period!! But I got to see and hear the heartbeat Friday! We are so blessed! I'm due Nov. 19th so my kids will be 19 months apart haha!! 

Hopeful- I'm so sorry for your loss, this group is awesome!! We have all had ectopics and have had kids and thsee ladies are a great support group! We are all here for you!


----------



## yazzy

Wow Amcolecchi that's fantastic news! So pleased you have had a scan and all is good so far. 
Thank you as well, feeling so lucky. Although a bit worried as my nearly 3 year old has just come out with chicken pox, I had it as a child so I'm really hoping I'm immune.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yazzy- did you ever get chicken pox? I hope not, it's painful for adults!!


----------



## maybebayb

Hey am that's fab news about your pregnancy! Not sure if you ladies remember me. Seems I'm pregnant again too! However first draw of hcgs are already low so here comes the roller coaster again. 
Hope everyone is healthy and happy &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Amcolecchi

Maybe-I do remember you!! Don't worry too much about HCG levels..my best friend was told she was miscarrying because of her levels and she has a healthy 3 month old boy! HCG levels can be so unpredictable!! But I hope everything is ok for you!! Definitely keep us updated!!


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies!
Wow congratulations Amcol, a baby girl!! That's amazing news!

Maybe I remember you too  congratulations on your pregnancy too! Try not to worry about the levels, I know it's easier said than done though.

Wow it's lovely to see some old faces here again with such brilliant news! Xxx


----------



## maybebayb

Eee a girl am. That's so exciting. I would love another boy hehe. 
How's your wee man going lj?
Our boy is 14 months now and I still love him more everyday. Even if he gets me up at 5.30 most mornings :p

I'm trying not to worry about low levels but its so hard. Told myself I wouldn't obsess this time but who am I kidding, it's kinda fun &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## ljsmummy

My little man is gorgeous Maybe! It's his birthday coming up soon, I am so not emotionally ready for it! I have to say, 2 boys is so much fun, although I would have been delighted either way, I can't imagine having a girl now, the boys are such great friends already.
I think when you have suffered a loss and go through the whole ttc process, it's impossible not to over analyse and symptom spot! And even though I'm not having any more babies, I love to symptom spot with you all and cheer you on!xxx


----------



## maybebayb

Ah we weren't ttc at all! Not that this baby isn't wanted :) just had my second betas drawn. Results by end of day. I don't feel ectopicy that much but I don't feel as if everything is ok either. Have no symptoms at all, not even sore boobs! Time will tell.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Maybe-Definitely keep us updated!!


----------



## maybebayb

2nd bloods are good. 157 > 452 in 48 hours so that's promising! Still can't wait for a scan to confirm not ectopic. Ah can't believe I got pregnant without trying, kinda makes me feel silly for all the things I tried back in the day while ttc lol. 
Will keep you all updated as I go :)


----------



## ljsmummy

Amazing news Maybe! I know what u mean, that scan is what you need to be able to take a deep breath and relax a little. But honestly those figures look great!! It's funny how so many people don't even try to get pregnant the 2nd time around after their rainbow, I know a lot! But don't feel silly for when you were ttc, we have all been there, and hey it wprked


----------



## ljsmummy

*worked!
Excuse me post button I wasn't finished!
Finished now though lol. Keep us updated Maybe, we are all rooting for you xxx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Maybe- that is great news!!!When is your ultrasound? OMG yes we got pregnant without even trying this time too and it was so nice, it must be nice for women who do this all the time lol! For my husband it was even nicer, he had so much stress and anxiety with conceiving my son, it wasn't fun lol ;) But this time is better!


----------



## maybebayb

the last bloods were good too, 1105 or something so still doubling. Will get last ones done tomorrow. Ultrasound on Friday.. should be 6 weeks then, will be good to get it done so I can put my mind at ease and work on getting excited lol.

Have tried to upload a pic of my boy but file is too large and can't be bothered mucking around with resizing! 

its nice isn't AM not having to ttc and be pregnant. Probably the way nature intended haha. 


oooh my sister is also pregnant! we got a positive both on the same day and didn't even know the other was testing. So that will be nice if we both go to term, will have a night time texting buddy :thumbup:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Maybe- CONGRATS!!! and how awesome your sister and you are prego the same time!! So when is your due date? You saw your little bean and everything, that is so nice!!! Do you have a guess yet on boy or girl haha. The chinese gender chart has been right for me for this pregnancy and my son's!! lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

How is everyone doing here?!


----------

